# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  1001. post za Lucu!

## iva_luca

Drage moje,
danima sam isčitavala što pišete, radovala se i tugovala s vama ali se nisam javljala.

* Razlog je u naslovu! Beta je preslatkih 510.....i moja Luca je na putu!*   :Zaljubljen:  

Danas, kad me Luči prozvao, uđem k njemu nervozna ko leptir... A on stoji... s papirom u ruci i glada me... i ne sjeda... nit meni govori da sjednem... i kaže: "iva_luca, Vi ste trudni!" A ja ga gledam, nijemo i bez riječi! I ne mrdam! Luči ponovi istu preslatku rečenicu... ja ponovo ne reagiram... Obrada informacije u mojoj glavi trajala je beskrajno dugo... "Trudna???" uspjela sam procijediti pitanje.... "Jel ja?"...  :Laughing:  Malo sam pustila suzu radosnicu, zagrlila ga i istrčala vani! 

Došla sam doma, iscrpljena, umorna i sretna! Spavala sam do maloprije. 
Slijedeću betu mi je rekao da radim u utorak a do tada - doma i laganini! 

Cijelu priču napisat ću Vam kad čujem srčeko! 
Do tada   :Kiss:

----------


## Arwen

:Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 :D  :D  :D 
prekrasno! prekrasno! čestitam!

kulub 39+ rastura  :D  :D 

neka ti trudnoća bude savršena!!!!

----------


## pirica

_AAAAAAAAAA ČESTITAM_  :D  :D  :D   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:

----------


## pujica

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

cestitam!!!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## dorica

:Heart:  
čestitam 
suse su mi krenule od srece

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## mala2

:D  :D  :D

----------


## ninatz

*BBBBBRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVVOOOOOOO
 ČESTITAM
*koliko dobrih vijesti iz kluba 39

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 
 :Heart:  i priču

----------


## barbi26

Pa kooooonaaaačno!!!!! Ja ću toliko suza isplakati ovih dana radi vas i tih prekrasnih beta, da će mi HS proći!

Prekrasno Iva-luca! 

ČESTITAM  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Sing:   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## mala2

čestitam od srca! :D  :D  :D

----------


## lilium

cestitam  :D  :D  :D 
 :Heart:

----------


## Andro-gen

> Drage moje,
> danima sam isčitavala što pišete, radovala se i tugovala s vama ali se nisam javljala.
> 
> * Razlog je u naslovu! Beta je preslatkih 510.....i moja Luca je na putu!*   
> 
> Danas, kad me Luči prozvao, uđem k njemu nervozna ko leptir... A on stoji... s papirom u ruci i glada me... i ne sjeda... nit meni govori da sjednem... i kaže: "iva_luca, Vi ste trudni!" A ja ga gledam, nijemo i bez riječi! I ne mrdam! Luči ponovi istu preslatku rečenicu... ja ponovo ne reagiram... Obrada informacije u mojoj glavi trajala je beskrajno dugo... "Trudna???" uspjela sam procijediti pitanje.... "Jel ja?"...  Malo sam pustila suzu radosnicu, zagrlila ga i istrčala vani! 
> 
> 
> uj, eto, i luca nam razveselila dom. :D  :D 
> ...

----------


## zisu

Bravoooo cestitam od   :Heart:   :Joggler:   :D  :D

----------


## andrejaaa

Čestitam  :D  :D  :D   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:  !!!!!!!!
Ovo mi je jako uljepšalo moj sumorni dan.

----------


## zhabica

evo si i mene rasplakala   :Zaljubljen:  a ni ne poznam te niti znam cijeli pricu... a boze...   :Heart:  predivnu trudnocu ti zelim!   :Zaljubljen:  

 :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D 

cestitam!   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Nema tog od sreće eksplodirajućeg smajlića koji bi opisao moje osjećaje, prestretna sam s tobom   :Heart:  !

----------


## tia_16

ajme draga  :D  :D  :D ,ajme,ajme,ne znam što da kažem,osim da sam beskrajno happy zbog tebe  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

ČESTITAM  :D  :D  tebi i TM.....
 :Love:

----------


## elena

Ajme, iva-luca iskrene čestitke! Sva sam se naježila kad sam vidjela. :D

----------


## Vagica

Prekrasno. Radujem se s tobom.  :Heart:

----------


## enya22

Cestitam, draga moja, od sveg srca i zelim ti predivnu trudnocu!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## laky

EJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ
ČESTITAM
RASPLAKALA SI ME!
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## v&v

TO!  :Klap:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Toooo!  :D  :D  :D

Predivna vijest!

 :D *BRAVO!* :D 

 :D *Č* :D *E* :D *S* :D *T* :D *I* :D *T* :D *K* :D *E* :D *!* :D 



 :Joggler:   :Zaljubljen:   :Bouncing:   :Klap:   :D   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:   :Bouncing:   :D   :Klap:  
 :Zaljubljen:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Sing:   :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:   :Bouncing:   :Klap:   :Joggler:

----------


## sretna35

Čestitam od srca   :Heart:  i hopsam od sreće  :D  :D  :D !!! Kakva lijepa vijest u ovaj turoban petak.

----------


## daria

Prekrasne vijeti...čestitam od srca! Čuvaj bebicu i stvarno samo laganini  :D   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anna

Cestitam!!!! :D  :D  :D  Zbog ovakvih prica (pogotovo kad se to dogodi mojim vrsnjakinjama) stalno visim na ovom PDF-u! :D  :D  :D

----------


## storiatriste

*Iva_luca*, ti lukavice jedna, ČESTITAM !!!  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:  

Napokon si dočekala svog   :Saint:  !
Baš sam dirnuta, ushićena, želim vam sve najbolje i ne zaboravi priču   :Heart:  !

----------


## vjestica

čestitam od srca i želim ti urednu, školsku trudnoću  :D  :D  :D 
dobro je krenulo klubu 39+ i samo nek tako nastavi

----------


## lanaaa

iva_luca  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  pa cestitam od   :Heart:    :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## k&s

Prekrasne vijesti. Radujem se zajedno sa vama!
Sretno!  :D  :D

----------


## maria71

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Dadica

Čestitam  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Dodirko

KAO NEKIM ČUDOM...

......
Kao nekim čudom
Čovijek se smiješi
Gledajući rađajuće sunce
A ono blista...

                Prever


Ovo je više nego prekrasno ...  nastajanje jednog novog života 

Od sveg srca želim ti mirnu trudnoću i uživaj u svakom trenutku.

Beskrajno sam sretna. 

 :Kiss:  

Čestitam!

----------


## tikica_69

Iva_luca , cestitam i zelim mirnu trudnocu  :D  :D   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D   :D

----------


## Pepita

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Moram priznati prijateljice draga da si me rasplakala   :Love:  

Ti si s ovog foruma najviše dojma ostavila na mene. Kad sam došla u Zagreb na svoj prvi IVF, sama, bez ikoga i nikog nisam ni znala, naša draga iva_luca je cijeli dan mene šetala Zagrebom i trudila se da budem što opuštenija i sretnija. I vidjele smo se u klinici ono jutro prije moje punkcije, kada su mi se oči caklile od straha, a ona me tješila.

Što da ti kažem, presretna sam, presretna zbog tebe, rekla sam ti, svi mi dočekamo svoje zlato, netko prije, a netko kasnije.

Želim ti najljepšu trudnoću i jednu predivnu Lucu   :Heart:  
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Joanna

:D  :D  :D 
Čestitam iz sveg   :Heart:  !!!

----------


## Suncem.m.

:D  :D  Čestitam od sveg srca   :Heart:   i šaljem bezbroj vibrica za maleno srce u tvojoj buši ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Naomi

Nema tih rijeci kojima bi opisala radost koju osjecam za svaku suborku iz kluba 39+.

Zato cu samo reci, CESTITAM, ociju punih suza radosnica i zelim sve najbolje u trudnoci i nadalje!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiii Luca nam stižeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D 

Ma čestitam ti od srca draga moja. Znala sam da je pitanje dana kada ćeš i ti objaviti svoju prelijepu betu. Ljubim te i želim ti školsku i prekrasnu trudnoću.  :Kiss:

----------


## skandy

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D ...i tako 510 puta za tebe i tvoju Lucu.

ČESTITAM!!!

----------


## ZO

ajme ludiloooooooooooooooooooooo  :D  :D  :D  :D 
čestitam iz sveg srca  :D  :D  :D 
Luca  :D  :D  :D

----------


## iva77

:Klap:         :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
čestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

[quote="Dodirko"]KAO NEKIM ČUDOM...

......
Kao nekim čudom
Čovijek se smiješi
Gledajući rađajuće sunce
A ono blista...

quote]
O draga, baš si me ganula. Njegova poezija je negdje pri vrhu moje ljestvice....    :Love:

----------


## njumi

predivno  :D  :D

----------


## iva_luca

Hvala vam, drage moje curice na lijepim željama!   :Love:  

Danas je nad Zagrebom padala najljepša kiša... imam dojama da jeisprala sve suze i ko da će za koji dan ili mjesec zasjati sunce za svaku od vas. Sve vas volim i svima želim ovakav dan.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

želim ja tebi i tvom malom   :Heart:   da vam sja sunce čitavih 9 mjeseci  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## bebomanka

:D  :D   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:  

*iva_luca* PREDIVNOOOOOO!!!!!!Draga nasa koka   :Love:  Zelim ti od sveg   :Heart:  mirnu i uspjesnu trudnocu te nezaboravan susret sa svojom Lucom   :Heart:  

AJMEEE KAKO JE OVO SRETNO RAZDOBLJE..NEKA OVA BEBOMANIJA NIKAD NE PRESTANE  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:   :Bouncing:  

IDEMO DALJE!   :Love:

----------


## regina78

bas si me iznenadila sa betom, draga cestitam i uzivaj u trudnoci 
 :Zaljubljen:   :Joggler:   :D   :Sing:   :D   :Klap:  
nek se ovaj lanac srece nastavi istim tempom

----------


## taya

:Bouncing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Bouncing:  

p.s.već dva dana plačem od sreće zbog vas i daj Bože da nastavim tim tempom

----------


## mali karlo

suuuuupeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrr   :D  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## paola

:D  :D  :D

----------


## rozalija

Ajme draga i mene si rasplakala.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Zaslužila si svoju malu bebicu nakon sve svoje borbe.
Čestitam ti od srca i želim ti lijepu trudnoću.
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## rebeca

I ja sam pustila suzu radosnicu  :Crying or Very sad:   :D  :D  :D

----------


## BHany

Čestitam od srca  :D  :D  :D 

Za tvoju Lucu  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Draga iva_luca, beskrajno sam sretna zbog tebe!!!   :Preskace uze:  

želim svu sreću mami, tati i Luci!!!!

Sretnooooo!!

P.S:
i hvala ti na savjetima po forumu.

----------


## kjb

Draga iva_luca, predivne vijesti :D  :D  :D 
Često sam čitala tvoje postove i osjećam se kao da te poznajem, stvarno sam preretna zbog tebe. Uživaj  :Heart:

----------


## ia30

koje vijesti :D od srca čestitam :D

----------


## štrigica

uživaj u T... zaslužila si to...

 :D i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malo   :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## mia

draga moja, jos jednom cestitke od sveg   :Heart:   i ja se nadam da se uz lucu skriva jos jedno srceko  :D  :D 

jutros placem zbog tebe od srece i hvala ti na divnoj objavi jer mi ona daje snage i vjere da nada ipak postoji.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Vali

:D  :D

----------


## Vali

:D  :D

----------


## Myra2

:Klap:  
Čestitam   :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

:D  :D 

želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću...   :Love:

----------


## mromi30

Č :D E :D S :D T :D I :D T :D A :D M OD  :Zaljubljen:  
 :Preskace uze:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Zaljubljen:   :Joggler:   :Sing:   :Gumi-gumi:  
 :Sing:   :Joggler:   :Klap:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Zaljubljen:   :Preskace uze:

----------


## lila_mk

krasna vest *CESTITKE*  :D  :D  :D   :Preskace uze:   :Preskace uze:   :Preskace uze:   :Joggler:   :Joggler:   :Joggler:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## nikka

Ajme predivno!   :Heart:  
Čestitam od srca :D  :D  :D

----------


## Charlie

*Čestitam od*  :Heart:  
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## tiki_a

iva_luca napisala bi isto kao i ina33, i meni nedostaje smajlić koji puca od sreće. Č E S T I T A M  :D  :D  :D

----------


## jadro

:D

----------


## jadro

:D

----------


## rikikiki

Pjeva mi se   :Sing:

----------


## iva_luca

Dobro vam ovo svježe subotnje prijepodne drage moje Rode, curice, koke, djevojčice.... Hvala vam na lijepim željama i čestitkama. 
Uvijek sam se pitala jel cure kojima se čestita zaista pročitaju svaki redak, vide svaki smajlić... Ja da! I priznajem najiskrenije, ak nastavim ovako, postat ću paunica! Našepurena i preponosna!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## TIGY

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ...  :D  !!!

----------


## sretna35

Samo ti uživaj draga, a vidiš smajlića   :Razz:  i hopsanja  :D  kad objaviš priču! Morat ćemo te hvatati po stropu kao balon punjen helijem  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  !

----------


## bucka

:Heart:   :D

----------


## marti_sk

bravo draga cestitam  zelim ti najlepsu trudnocu, najlepsu bebu,   :Heart:  

 :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:   :Yes:   :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Heart:   :D  :D   :Sing:   :Joggler:   :Teletubbies:

----------


## tiki_a

iva_luca i trebaš biti kao paunica!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

> iva_luca i trebaš biti kao paunica!


Ovo potpisujem u cijelosti   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Superman

Čestitam i veselim se s tobom! :D  :D  :D

----------


## Cvita

Jupiiiiii huraaaaaaa ! ! !   :Bouncing:

----------


## Nikoleta

Malo pišem po forumu ali puno čitam. I često sam mislila, iza tog nika je osoba koja je zaslužila svoju Lucu. 
Hvala za podršku svima a posebno azoo curama!

ČESTITAM OD SRCA!!!!  :D 

Btw. tvoja djevojčica će imati najljepše ime!  :Heart:

----------


## Erin

Čestitam!! :D

----------


## Tia

Ne mogu vjerovati da još nisam zaskakutala.

Čestitam  :D

----------


## rahela

iskrene čestitke od srca  :Heart:   :Heart:  

neka sve prođe u najboljem redu  :Kiss:

----------


## sky

Jos jedna iz kluba 39+! Cestitam!!!!  :D

----------


## Garfy

Čestitam draga  :D  :D  Uživaj!!!

----------


## marta26

cestitam :D  :D  :D

joj *garfi* kako su ti slatke male struce

----------


## iva_luca

> .......Btw. tvoja djevojčica će imati najljepše ime!


Tata birao ime još onih davnih dana kad nam se, pri prvom seksanju, raspuknuo kondom   :Embarassed:  i kad sam mislila da ću biti trudna dok dvaput  trepnem   :Laughing:  
Ako bude braco, zvat će se Lovro (ovo je birala mama)   :Heart:

----------


## darci

Čestitam od srca  :D  :D  :D  :D 

za Lucu   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## laky

muz mi rekao ako te jos jednom spomenem slijedi razvod braka   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  smirila sam ga kad sam rekla Vinjani

joj,joj ti muskarci   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## laky

da i uzivaj u svojoj sreći   :Kiss:

----------


## bebomanka

Jutrekooo..  :Sing:  
A gdje nam se skriva nasa novopecena trudnica??Jos spavas??  :Wink:  
Ja sam od pola 8 budna  :shock: 
Usput...lijepa imena ste odabrali! Sad samo cekamo hoce li nam stici Luca ili Lovro..  :Cekam:   :Zaljubljen:  
Mi smo 10god.radili bebicu ali tu temu jos nismo detaljno procesljali..mislim da ce biti vrlo teska.. :/ Ipak,veselim se...  :D

----------


## Mary Ann

prekrasno čestitam od   :Heart:   :D

----------


## Rene2

*Čestitam od srca!!!*  :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

> Jutrekooo..  
> A gdje nam se skriva nasa novopecena trudnica??Jos spavas??  
> Ja sam od pola 8 budna  :shock:


  :Grin:   Baš sam se bila hvalisala da spavam ko bebica  :Grin:   a noćas sam zaspala poslije 11, probudila se u tri (piškanje   :Mad:  ) a onda otvorila oko u 6.... Draga moja, ja sam već iščitala nekoliko tema na trudnoći  (nekako se ne nalazim među tim curicama.....  :/ ) i voljala bih kad bi postojao produžetak pašeg pdf-a a vezan za T  8) 
 :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> Draga moja, ja sam već iščitala nekoliko tema na trudnoći  (nekako se ne nalazim među tim curicama.....  :/ ) i voljala bih kad bi postojao produžetak pašeg pdf-a a vezan za T  8)


Joj, ovo je i meni falilo. Jer, trudnička su iskustva (bitno) drugačija ako je polazište drugačije - tako je bar bio moj osjećaj.

----------


## Reni76

Čestitam !!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## daria

> iva_luca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Draga moja, ja sam već iščitala nekoliko tema na trudnoći  (nekako se ne nalazim među tim curicama.....  :/ ) i voljala bih kad bi postojao produžetak pašeg pdf-a a vezan za T  8) 
> 
> 
> 
> Joj, ovo je i meni falilo. Jer, trudnička su iskustva (bitno) drugačija ako je polazište drugačije - tako je bar bio moj osjećaj.


Istina....i ja ponekad od kad sam trudna imam osjećaj da nigdje ne pripadam! Polazište itekako mjenja sam tijek razmišljanja o trudnoći i ponašanje u istoj.   :Love:

----------


## Lambi

čestitam od srca :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## iva_luca

Mene je dotuklo moraliziranje: "otvoriti bolovanje ili ne"  :/ 

Fakat mi je došlo da se ugrizem za gu...cu od muke pri pomisli da bi mi netko to mogao dovesti u pitanje   :shock:  Nakon svih naših (uzimam si pravo govoriti u ime svih curica koje su u MPO-u) "hodočašća" po ordinacijama, labosima, nekon svih travčica, čajeka, probiotika, operativnih zahvata, penkcija za koje smo se klele da "nisu tako strašne", od potpune vjere našim doktorima do očaja i rezignacije... nakon beskraja testića, estradiola, štoperica, hrpetina hormona......... i onda mi se nađe tamo neka sretnica koja je svoje dijete začela u ljubavnom ushitu prodavati spiku o nekorektnosti spram države   :Mad:  

E pa nemam ja za to želudac! 

I opet, na ovom našem pdf-u sam naučila jedno sveto pravilo: ako nekome  možeš pomoć makar virtualnim zagrljajem - to je i tvoja sreća!, ak ne možeš - nemoj biti gadura i utrljavati sol u ranu! 

Ufffffff, baš me uhvatio "pravednički gnjev".... proći će me, nadam se   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Majja

čestitam od srca :D  :D  :D

----------


## Majja

čestitam od srca :D  :D  :D

----------


## krumpiric

svaki mjesec kad mi otkinu porez i zdravstveno, činjenica da dio istog ide na tvoje bolovanje, samo mi može ispunit srce  :Heart:  



isto tako, svaki mj.popiii kad skužim kolki dio ide ludom mamiću na primjer

----------


## ZO

ne mogu odolit, a da ne potpišem krumpiric...  :Grin:  

samo mi se nemoj živcirati djevojčice moja i ne brigaj nego uživaj  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Meni je pasalo raditi, ali kužila sam da sam ja u nekom drugom filmu od većine trudnica - strahovale smo oko različitih stvari (ja sam imala bitno bitno veći prag a propos intervencija u tijek trudnoće, praćenja i sl.). Ja bih bila najmirnija da sam doma imala onaj UZV od Toma Cruisea pa su me u početku zbunjivali postovi vezano za UZV u trudnoći, lijekove i takve stvari. Nisam dolje puno pisala jer bih vjerojatno išokirala mlade prirodne trudnice sa svojim željama a propos trudnoće i poroda pa sam odustala - vjerojatno se međusobno baš ne bi kužile - pa zašto da "kontaminiram" dolje podforume sa svojim, ajmo reći "traumama". Onda sam poslije skužila da su jednostavno naša polazna iskustva totalno različita i sreća bila je jedna velika tranša naših cura trudna nešto kasnije nego ja pa smo se pratile i izmjenjivale iskustva. Ti ćeš sad imat bebomanku pa ćete se fino pratit i podržavat   :Heart: , uvijek tako biva, nikad žena nije sama   :Heart:  .

----------


## sky

> Draga moja, ja sam već iščitala nekoliko tema na trudnoći  (nekako se ne nalazim među tim curicama.....  :/ ) i voljala bih kad bi postojao produžetak pašeg pdf-a a vezan za T  8)


E da znas da o tome razmisljam svaki dan, dok citam vase postove umjesto da se vec jednom (u 18. tjednu sam!) prebacim na 'Trudnocu'!
Ni blizu mi taj podforum nije drag kao ovaj!  :Love:

----------


## Deja2

Za Lucu! :D 

Ali draga moja, tebi iskrene čestitke, uz taj tvoj optimizam, nije moglo ni biti drugačije!  :Love:   :Naklon:

----------


## ina33

Uh... Ima i tamo prekrasnih priča... Sad su osvanule dvije prepredivne priče o porodu, prirodnom i skroz neinterventnom - na pripadajućem pdf-u. I moj je porod bio meni prekrasan - ali bio je skroz suprotan, carski, a zbog raznoraznih mojih stanja ja sam baš takvog i željela i nemam niti trudna grižnje savjesti oko toga i slično, a da takvu priču napišem - koga to upoće zanima ili bi se čitala kao neki provokator, a to ni najmanje ne želim. Neko je dole na komentarima tih priča rekao žena rađa kako žena živi. Boga mi, točno, i u mom slučaju - doktori pomogli kod začeća, doktori pratili, doktori dočekali Anu. I kod mene je bilo i ganuća od plača, a i presmiješnih ironičnih trenutaka, a nadamnom su bdjele doktorske glave i nije mi zbog toga bilo žao, tako sam se osjećala sigurno, i najrađe bi da su mi svi moji ginići dragi koji su me pratili na mom putu svih ovih godina mogli bit okolo. I neki od prvih SMSova su kretali ginićima. Ne znam bi li moju priču dolje skužili uopće, ali meni je bila prekrasna i presretna i točno kako sam htjela  :Love:  . I tu moram opet zahvalit jednoj našoj dragoj curi tj. ženi - najbolji savjet je bio najbolje ti je onako kako ćeš se ti osjećat sigurno   :Heart: .

----------


## Dodirko

*iva_luca*  već te dugo (mislim nikad) nisam pročitala ovako oštru...   :Laughing:    Pa zar već hromoni...    :Laughing:  

Nego, ja sam prva koja sam zagovarala posao za vrijeme T jer kao T je normalna i prirodna stvar....  a sada se svaki put moj kolega na poslu oprašta samnom kada idem u postupak jer kao "nećemo se dugo vidjeti".
Eto... ne zamjeri ženama.. žive u drugim dimenzijama.

P.S: Žao mi je što Ina33 nije napisala svoju priču sa poroda....

----------


## v&v

> ... i voljala bih kad bi postojao produžetak pašeg pdf-a a vezan za T


Evo da se malo ubacim... Nedavno sam "prelistavala" druge teme od trudnoće do dobnih skupina i moram priznati da sam se tako naljutila, ali naljutila do te mjere da sam ozbiljno razmišljala da odustanem od Rode. Možda mi je bio takav dan, ne znam, ali mi se uopće nije svidjeo način na koji su određeni korisnici drugim korisnicima odgovarali na postavljena pitanja i koliko su u određenim temama "tjerali vodu na svoj mlin" i forsirali neke stvari. Ne znam što je progovaralo iz tih "kritičara", ali u njihovim riječima nisam pronašala ono čime pršti ova naša tema, a to je bol, strah, borba, neopisivo suosjećanje i velika ljubav.
U svakom slučaju, ovo je tema kojoj pripadam, a ljudi na njoj su   :Heart:  ...
Možda da ipak na potpomognutoj otvorimo temu o T nakon MPO???

----------


## iva_luca

v&v   :Heart:   ako i ne otvorimo temu na našem pdf-u, "osnovat" ćemo mi naš kružok!

----------


## tiki_a

iva_luca   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ...e i ja bi pobjesnela da mi netko moralizira oko bolovanja...
Cure otvorite T temu na Potpomognutoj, i ja osjećam da treba iako nisam T (a jednom ću biti pa će mi biti lakše   :Grin: )

----------


## Metvica

HURA HURA!!! :D 
pa ovo je predivno!
čestitam!!!  :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
čestiam od   :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

čestitam!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## andream

tek sad vidim post... čestitke, pa to je predivnooooo!!!   :Heart:

----------


## wewa

E ovo je zena od rijeci - rekla da ce bit trudna ove godine, rekla i nije porekla   :Kiss:  

A za bolovanje - draga, uplatila si ti u fond i za 3 trudnoce, a ne jednu, prvu   :Heart:  

Ljubim te, saljem milion zagrljaja dragoj suborki, nek' ti cijela trudnoca i porod budu onakvi kakva si sama - predivni   :Heart:

----------


## pippi

*Iva_luca*, čestitam od   :Heart: .
Bravo  :D  :D

----------


## Kjara

iva_luca je napisala:
"I priznajem najiskrenije, ak nastavim ovako, postat ću paunica! Našepurena i preponosna! "


mislim da sa svim pravom možeš biti prava paunica

 :D  :D  :D  čestitam tebi, TM i   :Saint:   od sveg   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Čestitke od   :Heart:  
 :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Čestitam  :D  :D

----------


## Ginger

*iva_luca*  :Love:  
slažem se s tobom u potpunosti!
a to kad mi netko počne pametovati što je fer, a što nije... ma, izgubim živce!
nakon svega što smo prošle, ne treba te ni najmanje "peći savjest" ili što god!
čuvaj svoje zlato i uživaj - zaslužila si!
i da, i ja se osjećam drugačije od ostalih trudnica, jer mpo trudnoća, htjeli mi to ili ne - je ipak drugačija!
često se ne mogu naći na ostalim temama vezanim u trudnoću pa se stalno vraćam ovdje - tu su moje cure koje me razumiju   :Love:  
 :Kiss: 

ali evo, moram još malo  :D za tebe!

----------


## Gaja

Čestitke i mirnu i školsku trudnoću želim !!!

 :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## pumpkin

čestitam :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
i želim ti lijepu i bezbrižnu trudnoću

----------


## ive25

Čestitam!.... :D

----------


## bibi33

:D  :D  :D od   :Heart:  . Iva_Luca kad ćemo čitati tvoju priču?

----------


## Dodirko

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  za sutrašnju idealnu Betu.  

 :Love:

----------


## iva_luca

švercerice   :Love:  

djevojčice, priča će doći kad se i ja malo opustim.... do tada   :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

draga cestitam jos jednom  :Heart:  Uzivaj i maz busu  :Kiss:

----------


## annabell

Čestitam  :Kiss:   :D   :Love: !!

----------


## zhabica

ajmeeeeeeeee majko poslala san post umisto pp   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  jel moderatori mogu ovo izbrisat?   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## andiko

pa ne mogu vjerovati  :D Koja sreća !!!!!
Draga iva_luca, najljepših 9 mjeseci ti želim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i krasnu bebicu.
Ti si potvrda da se upornost isplati   :Love:

----------


## Serpentina

Ne poznajem te niti znam detalje no čestitam Ti od srca   :Heart:  
Čuvaj trbušćić i ignoriraj negativnosti   :Kiss:

----------


## TwistedQ

Lipo... Čestitam!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## TwistedQ

Lipo... Čestitam!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## TwistedQ

UPS! Greškica..    :Grin:

----------


## marči

> ajmeeeeeeeee majko poslala san post umisto pp     jel moderatori mogu ovo izbrisat?


mogu  :Wink:

----------


## bebomanka

*iva_luca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrasnju  veliku brojcicu!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## zhabica

> zhabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ajmeeeeeeeee majko poslala san post umisto pp     jel moderatori mogu ovo izbrisat?    
> 
> 
> mogu


 :Kiss:

----------


## wewa

vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  ram za beturinu!   :Heart:

----------


## otta

Iva Luca ovo je prekrasna vijest, čestitam ti od srca te želim prekrasnu trudnoću !!!

----------


## Dodirko

Iva_luca    :Cekam:  

 :Love:

----------


## runi

Sretno, najsretnije!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## iva_luca

Moja današnja beta: 3470   :Embarassed:   :Zaljubljen:  
Luči je zadovoljan a prvi pregled mi je zakazao za petak!

----------


## Suncem.m.

:D  jupiiiiii, super   :Heart:   :D

----------


## pujica

bravo   :Klap:

----------


## vjestica

super  :D

----------


## laky

> Moja današnja beta: 3470    
> Luči je zadovoljan a prvi pregled mi je zakazao za petak!


SUPER   :Heart:  
obozavam 13.6   :Heart:  ,moj najdrazi datum

----------


## andrejaaa

beta kao san   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pirica

> Moja današnja beta: 3470    
> Luči je zadovoljan a prvi pregled mi je zakazao za petak!


  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## ZO

odlično  :D  :D

----------


## Pepita

Bravo za Lucu  :D  :D  :D

----------


## NATKA31

Čestitam od srca i želim ti lijepu i mirnu trudnoću! :D

----------


## sretna35

Stvar se super razvija  :D  :D  :D . Za petak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rikikiki

Meni se sve čini da je u buši s Lucom i seka ili braco   :Teletubbies:

----------


## maja8

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  ČESTITAM  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## bebomanka

> Moja današnja beta: 3470   
> Luči je zadovoljan a prvi pregled mi je zakazao za petak!


Prekrasna beta!!  :D ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za   :Heart:   :Heart:  

A kakav pregled to Luci moze obaviti tako rano?? Bas me interesira!  :Heart:

----------


## Nikoleta

> Moja današnja beta: 3470


 :D  Pa to bi mogli biti i Lucija i Lovro!   :Love:

----------


## Gost 1

Čestitam od srca :D

----------


## wewa

jiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaa za beturinu!  :D

----------


## ina33

:D za beturinu!!!

*Bebomanka*, na VV-u vole češće UZV-ove radit - prvo gledaju ima li gestacijske, nakon toga srčanu akciju (to su 2 UZV-a). U Mariboru preporučaju napravit UZV kad već očekuju srčanu akciju (tj. nema prvo gledanja ima li gestacijske vrećice, pa onda ima li srčeka), nego se malo dulje čeka na taj 1. UZV, a onda odradi sve odjednom. Na betu preko 2.000 (ako sam dobro zapamtila) trebala bi se vidit gestacijska (osim ako nisu blizići, onda se još ne vidi).

----------


## Cvita

Cestitam na prdivnoj beti, *iva_luca*!   :Joggler:

----------


## ivalf

iva_luca, koja beta!!!!
moglo bi upucivati na blizance :D  :D  :D !
sretno!

----------


## Charlie

:D

----------


## enya22

> iva_luca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moja današnja beta: 3470
> 
> 
> Pa to bi mogli biti i Lucija i Lovro!


 :D  :D 
To sam i ja pomislila!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lilium

:D   :Heart:

----------


## pippi

:Heart:

----------


## Deja2

Super za betu! :D

----------


## vesnare

Bravo za betu :D 
I meni je dr. L. tražio prvi UZV da napravim sa 5 + nešto sitno, ali ja sam čekala 6+ nešto sitno da budem sigurna  :Wink:   (nisam išla kod njega na UZV već privatno u ST)
Držim fige za gestacijsku i uskoro očekujemo i   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

iva_luca bravo za lijepu betu  :D  ... jel' meni promaklo...ti si bila na prirodnom IVF-u ili...

----------


## regina78

predivna beta  :Zaljubljen:  :D
vibriram za duplice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zhabica

> Nikoleta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  iva_luca prvotno napisa
> ...


x

 :Heart:   :D  :D  :D

----------


## ina33

> Bravo za betu :D 
> I meni je dr. L. tražio prvi UZV da napravim sa 5 + nešto sitno, ali ja sam čekala 6+ nešto sitno da budem sigurna   (nisam išla kod njega na UZV već privatno u ST)
> Držim fige za gestacijsku i uskoro očekujemo i



Ja se više ne sjećam koji je tjedan bio, ali je kod mene bilo - kuku, ima li koga - pa sam već svašta zabrijala. Ukazali su se, od njih jedan sa srčanom akcijom, točno na datum kako je preporučeno u MB-u (a dotad sam već imala u ST-u 3 UZV-a, na prvom ništa, na drugom 2 gestacijske, na trećem u jednoj srce). Ali, kako su to bili godišnji, nije mi žao, htjela sam se kontrolirat prije nego ST privat doktor (biće isti - dr. Šparac) ode na godišnji u 8.-me, jer sam već u glavi imala - ako je koji belaj, neka me on operira.

----------


## Andro-gen

iva-pa-još-luca će, kako mi se čini, najviše biti spominjana u novinskim pisanijama o roda bejbi-bumu...

:D

----------


## paola

Predivno  :D  :D  :D 
Za dupliće~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## marijana07

Iva_Luca čestitam ti od srca. Uživaj u trudnoći!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## andream

Evo i da ja još jednom poskočim i zavibram  :D  :D  :D  i očekujemo s nestrpljenjem pričicu ...  :Love:

----------


## fritulica1

:D   :Bouncing:  

 :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

I jos malo nasoj luci za petak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:  

Meni su u Mb. preporucili uzv. za dva tjedna pa da im javim a moja gin. ovdje mi je isto rekla da dodjem za dva tjedna,tocnije 19.06. da vidimo gastacijsku a onda opet za ca. 2 tjedna da vidimo srceko....

----------


## lberc

Iva-luca,čestitam,da budu  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## nina777

iva-luca čestitam, beta je prekrasna,

navijam za duplice  :Love:

----------


## iva_luca

Curice moje, neke od vas su već davno primjetile da bih svaki put zaslinila na objavu da neka od vas čeka dupliće   :Zaljubljen:  

Ima jedna narodna: pazi što želiš, moglo bi ti se ostvariti! E pa nadam se da će se meni ostvariti... duplići   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Andro-gen

znaš, uvijek treba uzeti i onu najcrniju stranu u obzir. što ako budu oba dječarca, ha?  :? 
ok, jedan će biti...hm...recimo... lucijan, a drugi?
slađani su to problemi, slađani...

----------


## iva_luca

> znaš, uvijek treba uzeti i onu najcrniju stranu u obzir. što ako budu oba dječarca, ha?  :? 
> ok, jedan će biti...hm...recimo... lucijan, a drugi?
> slađani su to problemi, slađani...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

e jesi me zbedirao -mam ću prionit traženju drugog muškog imena: 
Jakov, Marin.... za sad mi ova dva padaju na pamet   :Razz:

----------


## Ginger

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za   :Heart:   :Heart:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

> Andro-gen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> znaš, uvijek treba uzeti i onu najcrniju stranu u obzir. što ako budu oba dječarca, ha?  :? 
> ok, jedan će biti...hm...recimo... lucijan, a drugi?
> slađani su to problemi, slađani...
> 
> 
>    
> ...


Baš biraš lijepa imena   :Heart:  ! Vibrice ~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## MonaLisa

Ma blizići su, garant.   :Saint:   :Saint:  

iva_luca,  :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

I jos malo nasoj luci za sutra..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Saint:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Saint:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## enya22

*iva_luca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  za sutra

----------


## wewa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnje veliko otkriće

----------


## v&v

*iva_luca*, mi čekamo lijepe vijesti...   :Trep trep:

----------


## barbi26

Ajde javi nam koliko ih je! Evo vam malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lidali

:D  :D  Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!   :Heart:  

Sad tek citam sve od pocetka i navijam da cijela prica tece onako kako si zamislila i kako sama zelis da se sve odvija!

Nek bude skolski i cini onako kako TI osjecas i procjenjujes da je za vas najbolje i najsigurnije!    :Love:

----------


## pirica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mia

iva_luca gdje si zeno??

Izludila sam od cekanja? kako je prosao UZV  :? 

 :Kiss:

----------


## bebomanka

:Cekam:

----------


## iva_luca

Curice moje drage,
Moja bebica je dobro; na uzv se vidi uredan gest. mjehur s odjekom ploda!

No, ono zbog čega se nisam javljala.... jučer ujutro sam prokrvarila... neću vam pisati o paniaci i ostalim srodnim osjećajčićima... tek...na umrla sam od frke! 
Luči me umirio   :Love:   Bebica je dobro, cerviks održan zatvoren i nema hematoma! Strogo mirovanje! Kontrola za sedam dana. Krvarenje prestalo tijekom popodneva! 

Dakle, horizontala je moj prirodni položaj slijedećih tjedan dana ... za komp sam sjela samo da vam se javim.   

Budite mi vrijedne i vesele.   :Love:

----------


## laky

Iva_luca super da si se javila.Zao mi je sto si se prepala tako ali super da je ipak sve u redu.Ajde u horizontalu   :Kiss:

----------


## migullyy

Super samo uzivaj i u horizontalu,bebici nece biti nista od tog krvarenja znam milion primjera,pa i sebe.Bravo za srceko  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

I horizontala ima svojih prednosti, zar ne   :Laughing:  ? Samo hrabro dalje, evo stižu i vibrice za Lucu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i čekamo novi izvještaj za 7 tj. 6 dana.   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Super  :D, bravo da je krvarenje stalo ! Vibram za sljedeći UZV i sve tako po redu ~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## Ginger

iva_luca   :Love:  drži se!
razumijem te u potpunosti, prošla sam isto i evo me u 18.tjednu  :Smile:  
međutim, drži se mirovanja: wc-krevet-wc
sve će biti ok   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Super  :D, bravo da je krvarenje stalo ! Vibram za sljedeći UZV i sve tako po redu ~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## Ginger

iva_luca   :Love:  drži se!
razumijem te u potpunosti, prošla sam isto i evo me u 18.tjednu  :Smile:  
međutim, drži se mirovanja: wc-krevet-wc
sve će biti ok   :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

sori - komp prošviko

----------


## pirica

> Curice moje drage,
> Moja bebica je dobro; na uzv se vidi uredan gest. mjehur s odjekom ploda!
> 
> No, ono zbog čega se nisam javljala.... jučer ujutro sam prokrvarila... neću vam pisati o paniaci i ostalim srodnim osjećajčićima... tek...na umrla sam od frke! 
> Luči me umirio    Bebica je dobro, cerviks održan zatvoren i nema hematoma! Strogo mirovanje! Kontrola za sedam dana. Krvarenje prestalo tijekom popodneva! 
> 
> Dakle, horizontala je moj prirodni položaj slijedećih tjedan dana ... za komp sam sjela samo da vam se javim.   
> 
> Budite mi vrijedne i vesele.


  :Love:  ma znala sam da mora bit dobro, ipak je jučer bio sv. Ante   :Kiss:

----------


## bebomanka

*iva_luca* suosjecam sa tvojim strahom...Drago mi je da je sve ok i da je krvarenje stalo!! Lijepo lezi i uzivaj a mi cemo za vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~iz petnih zila!!!!!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## barbi26

Iva_luca ja sam ti već sve rekla! Vjerujem da će sve biti dobro. Znam da ovo mirovanje i nije baš najpoželjniji izbor, ali eto, tak se mora!

Velika pusa, miruj i opusti se!   :Love:

----------


## zhabica

:D super za lijepe vijesti! 

zao mi je sto si krvarila, vjerujem da te to jako prepalo ali vidi koliko pozitivnih primjera ima ovde, i ja sam krvarila i sve na kraju dobro ispalo!  :D ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da budes opustena i da sve bude dobro!   :Kiss:   :Love:  

think pink!   :Wink:

----------


## ninatz

Super da je stalo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da tako i ostane.

----------


## MonaLisa

*iva_luca*, uh, tek sad vidim... Ženo, koko, suborko, bit će sve ok, drži se ti nama i miruj. Uh... srce mi završilo u trbuhu.   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

> *iva_luca* suosjecam sa tvojim strahom...Drago mi je da je sve ok i da je krvarenje stalo!! Lijepo lezi i uzivaj a mi cemo za vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~iz petnih zila!!!!!


potpisujem ovu trudnicu koja je sve lijepo rekla   :Heart:  
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Naomi

iva_luca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto ugodnije mirovanje
I da sve bude i vise nego OK s bebicom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i da se krvarenje vise ne vrati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

iva_luca ... uh ... hvala bogu da je sve ok...ja sam jako optimistična jer se uvijek sjetim Ginger   :Heart:  . I da te nismo vidjele ovdje tjedan dana!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andiko

Super da je sve dobro. Čestitam na srčeku i držim fige za dalje   :Love:

----------


## elena

iva_luca evo i ovdje malo ~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## ive25

za malo   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## njumi

samo ti budi u horizontali i miruj, mi ćemo vibrati za vas   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mia

~~~~~~~~~ da i dalje bude sve OK, a bit ce sigurna sam. 

Drzi se draga i pazi i mazi bebicu.   :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

:D  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i dalje bude sve za 5!

----------


## sretna35

još malo i nedjeljnih vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude OK

----------


## tia_16

iva_luca~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~debljaj se draga,a   :Heart:  nek lupa  :Saint:

----------


## mu

oprosti, tek sad sam skužila.....ogromna čestitka! od   :Heart:  
e pa draga moja......  :Kiss:

----------


## regina78

samo ti nama miruj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok

----------


## lila_mk

samo odmaraj , bice sve u redu

----------


## Deja2

~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok, mislim da je super da više ne krvariš!

Pusa  :Love:

----------


## vesnare

vibrice da bude sve 5
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivalf

iva-luca....nema mjesta za paniku, naročito ako je tako brzo stalo. imala sam slicno iskustvo u prvoj trudnoći gdje sam nakon ne znam ni sam kojeg krvarenja dosla u bolnicu i rekla da imam spontani, kad gle....srceko je i dalje kucalo! strogo mirovanje mjesec dana i sve se stabilizirnalo i provela sam ostali dio trudnoce u umjerenim aktivnostima. 
sad malo strpljenja i bit ce sve super.....
 :D  :D  :D  za bebaca!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Samo ti draga miruj, mazi pupa i uživaaaaaaaaj   :Kiss:  
I sve će biti u redu jer bebica je tu, a to je najvažnije.

----------


## Dodirko

:Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## nadda

Draga iva luca,kao prvo da ti nešto šapnem
PREDIVNO-ČESTITAM
tako sam sretna radi tebe.
Miruj i uživaj,mazi svoju bušicu ,šaljem ti bezbroj poljubaca!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## lilium

:Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Curice moje, puno sam bolje   :Embarassed:  osim što više nemam leđa nego komad drveta  8) Ali bitno je da se krvarenje ne ponavlja i da nema grčeva. 
Jedan lijepi pozdrav barbinoj ekipi   :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

iva_luca   :Laughing:  ...ma fućkaš leđa...glavno da si ti nama po pitanju   :Saint:   kako treba  :D

----------


## wewa

> Curice moje, puno sam bolje   osim što više nemam leđa nego komad drveta  8) Ali bitno je da se krvarenje ne ponavlja i da nema grčeva. 
> Jedan lijepi pozdrav barbinoj ekipi


  :Dancing Fever:   :Klap:   :D   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

:D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## enya22

:D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> Curice moje, puno sam bolje   osim što više nemam leđa nego komad drveta  8) Ali bitno je da se krvarenje ne ponavlja i da nema grčeva. 
> Jedan lijepi pozdrav barbinoj ekipi


 :D ! Za leđa te skroz kužim, meni je ona moja 2 tjedna pred kraj mirovanja bilo teško, ali da te utješim - najteže je prva 3 dana, onda se trtica nekako navikne. Preporučila bih ti jastuk za dojenje - dušu je dao za ležanje u trudnoći. Ima ti ga u Kiki, Kamarisu i brojnim drugim radnjama. Ako ti je prerano za njega, potakljaj se nekako s drugim jastucima   :Love: .

----------


## barbi26

joj Iva_luca, ne mogu ti ni reći koliko me razveselilo što si se javila s dobrim vjestima, premda ja nisam ni sumnjala!   :Love:  

Znam da je ležanje grozno, i ja sam si olakšavala s milijun jastučić, između nogu, ispod guze, ispod leđa.... Puno mi je pomogao MM, koji mi je cijelo vrijeme pravio društvo, mislim da je njemu baš dobro došlo to ležanje. A opravdavao se kako je dr. rekao da mora stalno pazit na mene, a čak ga je i trbuh bolio kad i mene   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  . Prase jedno!

Jedva čekam da te vidim, do tad neka tvoja Luca lijepo raste i napreduje!   :Kiss:

----------


## Arkana10

> :D  :D  Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!   
> 
> Sad tek citam sve od pocetka i navijam da cijela prica tece onako kako si zamislila i kako sama zelis da se sve odvija!
> 
> Nek bude skolski i cini onako kako TI osjecas i procjenjujes da je za vas najbolje i najsigurnije!


Lidali je ljepo napisala ono sto sam i sama pomislila!!!
Jos jednom zelim ti sve naj naj   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

iva_luca   :Heart:   :D

----------


## Lili75

iva_luca  :D  :D  :D sve će biti dobro!!!

----------


## bebomanka

:Kiss:

----------


## Lambi

za bezbrižnu trudnoću~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## zhabica

:D   :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Iva-Luca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uspješno odradiš ovih 9 mjeseci i da se onda baciš na pravi zadatak.
Hvala ti što si me jučer onako jako povukla za nos 
 :Wink:

----------


## enya22

*iva_luca* evo i ovdje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  Mazi busicu i   :Kiss:  maloj mrvici!

----------


## fjora

evo draga čestitke i ovdje i vibriram da sve bude ok  :D

----------


## bebomanka

Jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za   :Heart:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## fegusti

Ipak je onaj jedan punoglavac što putuje u suprotnom smjeru našao svoj pravi put! Čestitam! :D 

mislila sam na majicu, ako nešto nisam pobrkala

----------


## pippi

Šaljem ~~~ !
Drži se!

----------


## regina78

iva_luca  super da je sve ok :D ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da tako i ostane  :Kiss:

----------


## tia_16

iva_luca    :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## iva_luca

Joj fegusti, fakat nisi pobrkala!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Baš sam je neki dan izvadila iz kutije za spremanje odjeće i stavila u pranje (peglanje će malo sačekati   :Grin:  ).

----------


## Cvita

iva_luca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i dalje sve bude OK.

----------


## anjab

Ive ja ti nisam ni čestitala  evo od srca iskrene čestitke ,  da te dragi Bog čuva na ovom putu do malog   :Saint:  .

----------


## iva_luca

Drage moje!
Luca i ja smo danas bile ne kontroli. Ja sam dobro. Luca također  :Zaljubljen:    Velika je 6mm i srčeko KUCA  :D  :D  :D 

Luči kaže da je sve pet; jedino što i dalje trebam mirovati. 

Ali, sad sam već navikla.... možda počnem vesti goblene   :Laughing:  ili obnovim znanje heklanja ili štrikanja  :Idea:   Zima će ionako brzo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

iva_luca  :D  :D  bravoooo!!!!

----------


## Naomi

Divno!  :D  Nek se sve nastavi u najboljem mogucem tonu!

----------


## mvrcelj

iva_luca, sto reci nego nauci i goblene vesti ako treba!

----------


## MonaLisa

*iva_luca*, bravo za Lucu i srčeko.

Nego, draga, pripremi ti literaturu pa čitaj. Pripremaj se. Tako je mene sestra obavijestila da mi je pripremila hrpu literature, samo trebam k njoj svratiti a ja ne stignem evo već par dana. No sada ću ravno s posla skoknuti da vidim što je sve pripremila. Jer, uči me pameti, ne jesti ovo-ne jesti ono-ne nositi više od litre mlijeka iz dućana-ne...- ne...-ne...-ne... a MM traži sve dokumentirano. E pa evo nam sada - moja sestra-teta u vrtiću ne da se omesti u svojoj brizi i silnim savjetima. Ma dobro to dođe... (evo, doći će mi sljedeći tjedan prozore oprati u stanu da se ja ne protežem) samo, brate, previše je njenih "ne".

----------


## pirica

:D  :D  :D

----------


## ZO

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Deja2

iva_luca, kaj drugo reći nego jeeeeeeeeee! :D

----------


## ninatz

Bravo za obje   :Klap:

----------


## sretna35

:D  :D  :D Sve za pet   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dodirko

Život je lijep!!!    :D  :D  :D 

Bravo za vas!

Uživaj.

----------


## mia

:D  :D  :D

----------


## tia_16

bravo za   :Heart:  !!!!

----------


## Charlie

:D   :Heart:

----------


## iva77

:D  :D  :D  :D draga čestitam ti od   :Heart:  i lijepo sad odmaraj i gladi tu svoju bušu i uživaj  :Love:  
želim ti do kraja jednu divnu i školsku trudnoću  :Kiss:

----------


## more34

:D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## regina78

:D   :Heart:   :D

----------


## Lambi

bravo za malu mrvicu i njeno   :Heart:  ,  :Love:

----------


## zhabica

:D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :D  :D  :D

----------


## sretna35

iva_luca, srce kuca   :Zaljubljen:  , a gdje je obećana priča?
 :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

:D !!!

----------


## lila_mk

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## rebeca

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## barbi26

Odlično Iva_luca! Već ste 6mm, to je veeliko! Bit će to prava cura!  :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

KRASNOOOOO!!!!!!!!  :D 
Prava napredna cura!!!!!6mm!  :shock: Ja sam se odmah zabrinula da moje nije malo premalo sa 4,2mm.  :/ 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i dalje za vas obje!!   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Bebomanka draga, za ovu je dob uobičajena veličina 2-6 mm. Sve u okviru tih mjera je super.    :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

> Bebomanka draga, za ovu je dob uobičajena veličina 2-6 mm. Sve u okviru tih mjera je super.


Joj draga.....hvala ti! A gdje si to procitala??   :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Čestitam najdraža i ovdje. :D

----------


## Dodirko

I kada je termin?   :D  :D

----------


## tia_16

> Drage moje!
> Luca i ja smo danas bile ne kontroli. Ja sam dobro. Luca također    Velika je 6mm i srčeko KUCA  :D  :D  :D 
> 
> Luči kaže da je sve pet; jedino što i dalje trebam mirovati. 
> 
> Ali, sad sam već navikla.... možda počnem vesti goblene   ili obnovim znanje heklanja ili štrikanja   Zima će ionako brzo


6mm,a ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je to LOVRO(mislim da se i ti tome potiho nadaš  :Grin:  )

----------


## iva_luca

Ane ne ne, tia_16! Oboje smo ufurani u priču o Luci već pet godina   :Heart:  
Ako bude Lovro, obitelj će, pogotovo njegova, biti presretna   :Grin:

----------


## runi

> Drage moje!
> Luca i ja smo danas bile ne kontroli. Ja sam dobro. Luca također    Velika je 6mm i srčeko KUCA  :D  :D  :D 
> 
> Luči kaže da je sve pet; jedino što i dalje trebam mirovati. 
> 
> Ali, sad sam već navikla.... možda počnem vesti goblene   ili obnovim znanje heklanja ili štrikanja   Zima će ionako brzo


Kako lijepo!!

----------


## samosvoja

:D  :D  :D  :D 
Hocemo pricu  :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

Ma naravno da srčeko kuca, nego kako nego će kucati  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Sjećam se kad je moja bebica na pregledu bila 7 mm   :Heart:  pamti svaki trenutak, svaki pregled, sve pamti jer biti trudna nešto je najljepše što sam ikada mogla zamisliti.
iva_luca   :Love:  nek' ti bude sva sreća svijeta!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

Bravo za mrvu :D  :D i   :Heart:

----------


## wewa

Ljubim zenu s dva srca!   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :D

----------


## lilium

:D   :Heart:

----------


## bibi33

iva_luca, to su fenomenalne vijesti, uživaj! :D  :D  :D

----------


## andiko

Da još hopsnem  :D  i zaželim i dalje sve najbolje....  :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~    :Saint:

----------


## ina33

~~~~~~~   :Heart:  !

----------


## tiki_a

ivica puno ~~~~~za Lucu

----------


## ZO

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Saint:

----------


## ivalf

:Heart:   :Heart:   :D  :D  :D

----------


## pirica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

:Cekam:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Drage moje, Luca i ja smo super! Danas smo točno 8+0. 
Luca je velika 18,6 mm, srce kuca uredno   :Zaljubljen:   ... zapravo, sve pet. Cerviks zatvoren. Možemo u šetnju!  :D  :D

----------


## bebomanka

:D za naprednu curu!!   :Love:  
Sad  udahni svjezeg zraka i opusti se..  :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

*iva_luca* sada stvarno uživaj.     :Zaljubljen:  

Uf kako dobro!!!!!!

----------


## marti_sk

*iva_Luca*  :D  :D  :D

----------


## zisu

Bravo za Lucu  :D  :D i nek dalje bude sve školski   :Love:

----------


## pirica

:D   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

Savršeno   :Heart:  !

----------


## elena

Odlično, samo tako nastavite   :Heart:

----------


## andrejaaa

:D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

Bože dragi, al' ta djeca brzo rastu. Super za vas dvije Luce!   :Heart:

----------


## Kjara

:D  :D  :D  super iva_luca  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i Luca   :Heart:

----------


## mala garava

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D Prekrasno!!!

----------


## lilium

:D   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Ma što ste mi šesne obje   :Heart:   :D

----------


## bibi33

iva_luca, fenomenalnoooooooooooooooo   :Heart:

----------


## regina78

super vijesti, uzivaj u setnji :D :D

----------


## andiko

Bravo za lucu  :D

----------


## sretna35

Super kako napredujete, uskoro će vas dvije Luči i na rafting poslati   :Laughing:  .

----------


## ZO

bravo  :D  :D

----------


## diona

:D  :D  Za Lucu i šetnje!   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Za šetnju ive_Luce/Lovra  :D  :D

----------


## ninatz

BRAVO  :D  :D

----------


## Lidali

:Sing:   :D

----------


## Pepita

:D  :D  :D bravo Luce, samo tako nastavi   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## H2O

:D  :D  :D  :D 

 :Kiss:

----------


## iva77

:D  :D   :Klap:  iva_luca   
sretno nek bude i dalje   :Kiss:

----------


## vesnare

:D   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## iva_luca

> Super kako napredujete, uskoro će vas dvije Luči i na rafting poslati   .


Pa baš rafting ne bih (voda nije moj element  :/ ) ali, na jedno planinarenje bih vrlo rado (sad mi fali smajlić kojem cure sline!) ili jedan dobar đir, recimo na Svilaju sa endurom... Ajme lude mene! A do jučer sam maštala o odlasku na plac   :Laughing:

----------


## Dodirko

Svilaju prepusti meni    :Grin:

----------


## rozalija

Cure super za Vas dvije.  :Love:   :Love:  
 :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## sretna35

Na ovo sa Svilajom i meni sline cure   :Razz:   (ovo je kolko' tolko' slično), a kako smo motor prodali jel' bi nam ga posudili, ma barem malecko na kratko dok ste u fazi šetnje.......... pretpstavljam samo do slijedeće kontrole kod Lučija   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .

----------


## iva_luca

> Na ovo sa Svilajom i meni sline cure    (ovo je kolko' tolko' slično), a kako smo motor prodali jel' bi nam ga posudili, ma barem malecko na kratko dok ste u fazi šetnje.......... pretpstavljam samo do slijedeće kontrole kod Lučija     .


Garažiran u Splitu....  :Wink:  i vozikamo se samo kad smo dolje.....
Ovdje smo posuđivali od šogora 8)

----------


## Sonja29

:D  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## Deja2

Iva Luca :D

----------


## wewa

Bravo za setalice!  :D  :D

----------


## zhabica

:Heart:   :D  :D  :D

----------


## uporna

> Na ovo sa Svilajom i meni sline cure    (ovo je kolko' tolko' slično), a kako smo motor prodali jel' bi nam ga posudili, ma barem malecko na kratko dok ste u fazi šetnje.......... pretpstavljam samo do slijedeće kontrole kod Lučija     .


sjetna i ti bi na dobitni motor ha?!   :Laughing:

----------


## sretna35

dobitni motor da, bit će prije ili kasnije, a budući da iva_lucin garažiran u Splitu kaj mislite da pitamo Lučija za posudit   :Laughing:  njegov je još više dobitan (kaj mislite koliko trudnica broji :? )

----------


## ina33

> Na ovo sa Svilajom i meni sline cure


To je kraj i moga dide  :Smile: !

----------


## iva_luca

Aaaaaaa   :Smile:   jelda znam izabrat lijepe krajeve za skituljenje... Posebo je lijepo u jesen! Od Vrlike, preko Maovica u pravcu Drniša prije par godina je proširena i asfaltirana nekada loše održavana cesta. Time je olakšan prostup   planinskim proplancima i vrhovima...   :Kiss:

----------


## barbi26

Dok vi o Svilaji i ljepotama lijepe naše, ja ću pohvaliti tu tvoju ljepoticu!!! Baš je lijepo narasla, želim vam da i dalje ovak odlično napredujete!

----------


## Zeljka33

Čestitam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## tajchi73

Čestitam  :D   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Bravo za naše cure. 
:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Lili75

Bravo iva_luca   :Preskace uze:

----------


## Timmy

Cestitke   :Heart:  !

----------


## iva_luca

*Drage moje djevojčice, mamice, koke... 
Luca i ja smo danas (9+6) bile na kontroli: Luca je narasla, ima 3,6 cm i još uvijek ima veeeliku glavu   
Ja sam dobro i živahno   što i nije neka novost (bar ne za one koje me poznaju). Dobila sam 1 kg na što nije bilo primjedbi...
Ovo nam je prva kontrola na koju sam išla mirna i bez straha - nekako, osjećala sam da je sve u redu.*

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## bebomanka

:D   :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Joj micek mali suprer   :Heart:   a tebi   :Kiss:   za 1 kg  :Grin:

----------


## pirica

:Heart:

----------


## Naomi

Super, bravo za mamicu i za Lucu!  :D Nek se tako i nastavi, sve lijepo, kao po spagi.   :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

:Heart:

----------


## zhabica

> Ovo nam je prva kontrola na koju sam išla mirna i bez straha - nekako, osjećala sam da je sve u redu. [/b]


  :Heart:   :Love:  

bravo za lucu i tebe!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

 :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ninatz

Neka i statak trudnoće prođe opušteno  :D   :Saint:

----------


## andrejaaa

> Neka i statak trudnoće prođe opušteno  :D


Ovo potpisujem i  :D  :D

----------


## Sunflower98

Predivno je čuti dobre vijesti, 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da i dalje bude sve školski

----------


## elena

:Heart:

----------


## taya

> 


  :Heart:

----------


## bibi33

Joj, tako slatko   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Svaka čast   :Heart:  , i ~~~~~ da do kraja bude dobro.

----------


## enya22

:D   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

:D  :D   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~    :Saint:

----------


## mia

:D   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

:D   :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

bravo curke :D   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

:D  neka se samo tako i nastavi  :D 

 :Heart:

----------


## barbi26

Preslatko!  :Zaljubljen:   Velika će biti ta tvoja Luca, možda ipak bude Lovro???

----------


## iva_luca

Barbi, za sada je Luca   :Heart:  
Priznat ću da je Lovro samo ako vidim pišonju... neće me niti brži otkucaju srca uvjeriti u suprotno. 
Zadnjih smo dama išle u posjete nedavno rođenim bebačima - sve sami muškići! Uz ininu Ančicu mora biti još koja cura radi ravnoteže   :Laughing:

----------


## Ineska

:Heart:

----------


## rinama

:Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## Indi

:D   :Heart:

----------


## pipo

predivne vijesti, sretno  :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

:D   :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

:D čestitam na lijepim vijestima

----------


## laky

samo   :Kiss:  
nesto nisam za pisanje mislim na vas dvije   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## andiko

Draga, kažu da su cure jače i izdržljivije, pa ti ja želim Lucu   :Love:  

Niš se neboj kila, one su tu s razlogom. Ja sam u prva tri mjeseca dobila 3 (Luči isto nije niš komentirao), a do kraja 10.

Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## Cvita

> Priznat ću da je Lovro samo ako vidim pišonju... neće me niti brži otkucaju srca uvjeriti u suprotno.


Zar muskicima brze kuca srce?

Veeeeliki ljubac Luci   :Kiss:  .

----------


## Kjara

:D  :D super i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~d  a i dalje sve bude kako je Sunflower98 napisala školski  :Love:

----------


## ZO

:D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

> ....Zar muskicima brze kuca srce?


Ma tako kažu... Barbi mi ja napisala u pp da joj je Radončić rekao da srce kuca dosta brzo i da bi mogao biti dečko... A pročitala sam to i na više mjesta al naravno, sad kad ti hoću pronać citate, nema šanse! 
 :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

Zvuči logično, muški se brže istroše od nas žena   :Grin:  
iva_luca, Luca...Lovro   :Kiss:

----------


## Andro-gen

iva_luce, krajnje ti je vrijeme da promjeniš avatar.

----------


## Andro-gen

iva_luce, krajnje ti je vrijeme da promjeniš avatar.

----------


## potočnica

:Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

> iva_luce, krajnje ti je vrijeme da promjeniš avatar.


  :Laughing: 
hoces da ti posaljem onaj motiv s majice za avatar?
trebam samo prekopati cd-e i prilagoditi format.

----------


## iva_luca

*Drage moje,
Luca je danas bila na mjerenju nuhalnog nabora, nosne kosti i ostalog.... Dr. Radončić kaže da su mjere savršene (do 1).... Pa sam nešto zabrijala   da će mi dijete s tako savršenim mjerama biti manekenka! Još ak bude plavuša na mamu... *

----------


## Sunflower98

iva_luca :D  :D  :D , volim ovako lijepe vijesti,
možda će i bit balerina

----------


## zisu

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

iva_luca i ja ću  :D  :D  :D

----------


## MIJA 32

:D

----------


## MIJA 32

:D

----------


## Dodirko

*iva_luca*  :Zaljubljen:  

Jedva čekam da te vidi sa veeelikim trbuhom. 

Još nam nisi javila kada stiže smotuljak?

----------


## lilium

:Zaljubljen:  
 :Bouncing:

----------


## mia

:Dancing Fever:  za malu manekenku!

----------


## bibi33

Ajme, prelijepo. Luca, samo tako nastavi.  :Heart:

----------


## paola

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Naomi

Jeeee!  :D 
Velika pusa maloj princezi.   :Heart:

----------


## elena

> za malu manekenku!


x   :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

> za malu manekenku!


Hihihi... svojevremeno sam se silno čudila mojoj šogorici kad se ona tako slatko "rugala" svom sinu da je isti IT... a sad mi je baš slatko zazati se s mojom Lucom   :Heart:

----------


## kik@

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## ZO

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## bebomanka

Kako je lijepo citati tvoje recenice koje zrace opustenoscu i srecom.. :D 
 :Klap:  za naprednu ljepoticu-tana   :Grin:

----------


## Sanjica

I od mene vibrice za lijepu trudnoću i sretan porod!  :Kiss:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

:D ja sam jedna od onih koja se okreće za lijepim ženama  :Zaljubljen:   :Laughing:   i dijelim im komplimente! Čestitam na izvrsnim vijestima.

----------


## zhabica

:D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

:D  :D  :D Bravo za malu manekenku   :Zaljubljen:  

 :Kiss:  vas obje

----------


## vjestica

:Zaljubljen:  
 :D  za manekenku

----------


## taya

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivalf

iva_luca, to su tako lijepe vijesti!
mi smo prije dva tjedna napravili i kombinirani koji je pokazao uredan nalaz. sad ću vidjeti kaj će reci prof Latin u vezi amniocinteze. s privim djetetom nisam iskusila divotu te pretrage.

----------


## Vagica

:D  :D  za malu manekenku i mamu

----------


## more34

:Zaljubljen:  za manekenku i za mamu  :D 
samo tako naprijed

----------


## MonaLisa

*iva_luca*, ma super, krasno. Neka i do kraja bude sve 5!

----------


## fegusti

ima li novosti? jel se sprema manekenka za reviju?

----------


## iva_luca

Revija zakazana za slijedeći petak   :Embarassed:    Jako smo nestrpljivi! 
Ako sve bude dobro, malo ćemo u Dalmaciju.

----------


## zhabica

i ja nestrpljiva   :Klap:  mogu mislit kako je vama!  :Smile:  

a di cete u dalmaciju? (moze i ppej)

----------


## iva_luca

Moja Luca je odlučila zabrinuti mamu pošteno! Sinoć sam, nakon što sam cijelo popodne osjećala uporni pritisak i nakon izrazito zategnutog trbuha  :shock: lagano prokrvarila... Srećom, nije trajalo dugo i danas je to samo sporadično smeđkasto brljanje i mrljanje. 
Budući za sutra imam zakazanu kontrolu kod dr. Radončića, nisam napravila paniku....ali ležim. I nadam se da je to bilo to i da se neće ponoviti!

----------


## mia

To se sigurno nece ponoviti. Ne smije!

Lezi, odmaraj se i obavezno se javi sutra.   :Love:

----------


## ia30

Mislim da ne trebaš brinuti ali ipak odmaraj do sutra da i doc Radončić kaže isto!  :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

super da imaš baš brzo zakazan pregled, pa ćeš se lijepo smiriti kad vidiš da je sve OK, u našem svijetu uvijek mora biti šokova inače bi bilo čudno...  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## alec

za malu Lucu *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  :Heart:  .

----------


## Kjara

puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za malu Lucu  :Love:

----------


## lilium

puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za Lucu   :Heart:

----------


## MonaLisa

Ajoj, iva_luca... Ma sigurno nije ništa strašno. Valjda možeš pretpostaviti da sam zbog svoje epizode obilnog krvarenja zaista o tome iščitala sve što sam mogla naći, pa sam zato u to skoro 100% uvjerena. 
Ne brini, evo će i uzv danas sigurno tako pokazati. Samo laganini...

----------


## bebomanka

*Draga..* odmaraj,odmaraj,odmaraj...............I ja sam uvjerena da je sve u redu ali dobro je saznati sto je izazvalo opet krvarenje....Mazi busu a mi cemo uz tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sto prije dodje sutrasnji uzv. i rijesenje zagonetke....To se ne smije vise ponoviti!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

iva_luca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
samo ti lezi i odmaraj, sve će biti ok  :Kiss:

----------


## bebomanka

Ili je ipak danas kontrola??  :? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe vijesti....cekamo vas..  :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

*iva_luca, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Lucu*  :Love:

----------


## wewa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolje vijesti   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## iva_luca

Malo sam se zabunila...  :Embarassed:  tj. krivo ubilježila u kalendar!!!
Kontrola zakazana za sutra - možete zamislit moje ...đenje kad sam se jutros pojavila u poliklinici a dr. radi popodne  :shock: 
Ali, mrljanje je prestalo i osjećam se ok tako da vjerujem da je s Lucom sve u redu!

----------


## bebomanka

Naravno da je sa Lucom sve u redu!  :D za prestanak mrljanja i ne ponovilo se vise!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mia

:Laughing:  
Ma sve je OK s Lucom. Glavno da je prestalo i da si ti OK. Javi se sutra poslije pregleda.   :Love:

----------


## rikikiki

> Malo sam se zabunila...  tj. krivo ubilježila u kalendar!!!


A jesi trudnica   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## vikki

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za mamu i Lucu
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

Sa Lucom mora biti sve OK....   :Love:

----------


## MonaLisa

Ma naravno da je sve ok sa Lucom. Mora biti!

----------


## sretna35

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sve će biti Ok čekamo samo redovno izvješće o maloj manekeni   :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Lucu!   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lucu!   :Heart:  

tebi   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Pepita

iva_luca veliki   :Kiss:  vidim da će moja Laura imati jednu lijepu prijateljicu   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## ina33

~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## tiki_a

Za malu Lucu, držite se cure, ~~~~~~~ da budete najbolje što može. 
 :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Cekam:

----------


## wewa

Vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrram i dalje   :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Cure, najljepše vam hvala na vibricama   :Love:  

Dakle ovako: Luca je gotovo sigurno Luca!   :Heart:   Moja djevojčica napreduje uzorno, mjere su školske, težina također, maše ručicama, uspjeli smo vidjeti neke unutrašnje organe, srce uredno kuca.... Bilo ju je milina gledati kako se preokreće, namješta, igra.....  Mjere odgovaraju T 15+4. 
Posteljica je smještena visoko a cerviks zatvoren!!!!

Mrljanje koje se dogodilo prije par dana a u smeđim tragovima ga ima i danas, potječe iz rodnice: vratila nam se stara gadura ureaplasma   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:  
Zbog moje preosjetljivosti na specifične antibiotike, odlučili smo je držati pod kontrolom geonistinima, 12x 1 svaku drugu večer!  Morat ćemo malo poraditi na podizanju imuniteta. Ali, da ne bi bilo zabune, ja sam odlučila da ću je utamanit!  8) 
Dr. nam je dopustio put u Dalmaciju (uz nužni oprez) tako da ćemo slijedeći tjedan uživati u dragim mirisima i bliskim bojama!

----------


## ia30

:D jupi,pogotoo što se radi o Luci,obožavam te male cure!Drago mi je da je sve ok!  :Love:

----------


## MonaLisa

Ah, baš mi je drago čuti da je Luca dobro. Nadam se da ćeš uništiti tu gaduru pa da budeš i dalje mirna. 

Znaš, ja sam iz straha da mi se nije vratila od prije godinu dana ipak tražila (prije tjedan dana) da ponovim briseve. Predostrožnosti radi. Ginićka mi nije bila presretna jer doc mi to nije tražio, al sam joj objasnila da sam docu rekla da su brisevi rađeni krajem godine, a zapravo po nalazima vidim da su rađeni u srpnju/kolovozu prošle godine. Tada sam je se riješila, no čovjek nikad ne zna... Hvala bogu, svi su brisevi negativni, a ja sretna. 

I ja ću, da znaš, idući tjedan na more. Odmah poslije kontrole u utorak.  :D  Juhuuuuu...

----------


## MonaLisa

Uh, baš loša kombinacija prvih dviju rečenica, jedne uz drugu. Valjda netko neće krivo shvatiti. Sad me malo sram.   :Embarassed:

----------


## bebomanka

:D Bravooooo!! Nisam ni sumnjala da je nasto strasno..I ta mala zivahna ljepotica je naravno tvrd orah..takve su zene! 
Uzivajte sada i unistite tu bestiju sto prije..zavidim vam na putovanju, nauzivajte se i za nas!   :Love:  

I mene su zvali iz klinike da dodjem po recept jer su mi ipak zadnji brisevi pokazali laktobacile i enterokok..Dali su mi tekucinu za ispiranje i cepice za neutraliziranje vaginalbe flore..Sad mi je vec puno bolje sa iscjedkom a i one groznice su se povukle..jos da rijesimo ove mucnine pa cu i ja pocet uzivat..Jesen mi ne gine u Zg.! Miris pecenih kestena...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

Sorry,zanijela sam se..  :Embarassed:  

 :Kiss:  vama curice..

----------


## Dodirko

*MonaLisa*  :Laughing:   Događa se....


*iva_luca*   :D  :D     ma    :Love:    čvrsto!

----------


## Superman

:Kiss:  za Lucu.....Prekrasno mi je čitati kako se ostvaruju snovi   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

jeeeeeeeeeeeee  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

super vijesti!    :Preskace uze:  

onda da ja pripremim smokve?  :Wink:  

 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## pirica

:D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

:D  :D bravo cure!!! samo vi nama rastite!

mona lisa  :Laughing:   al shvatile smo što si mislila

----------


## sretna35

:D  :D  :D za dobar svršetak, lucu, hrabru mamu, poznate divne mirise i ljeto jije se polako predaje   :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

*bravo luca*  :D    :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D

----------


## iva_luca

Mona Lisa, to su trudnički gafovi!  :Love:   Niš ti ne brini!
zhabica, naravno, rezerviraj smokvu! 
bebomanka, kesteni su dopušteni; vidiš da i ja svako malo odlutam u škrinjicu i izvučem poneku uspomenu... pogotovo ako je mirisna i jestiva   :Grin: 
Pusa svima a od Luce mahanje   :Bye:

----------


## tonili

*Iva luca* bravo za malu princezu!!! :D  :D  :D 
Uživajte na moru - sigurna sam da će i mrvica uživati!  :Love:

----------


## Charlie

:D   :Heart:

----------


## andrejaaa

:Zaljubljen:  i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za curicu da sve prođe u najboljem redu

----------


## Suncem.m.

:D   :Zaljubljen:   i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje.
Veliki ljubac malenoj prinncezi   :Kiss:

----------


## mia

oooo kako me je ovaj post razveselio  :Dancing Fever:  

za lucu i hrabru mamu puno puno   :Kiss:  

a ureaplazma ce morati pokleknuti pred ovako dvije velike i hrabre zemske.

drzte se komadi, uzivajte u dalmaciji, odmorite se i javljajte se. 

 :Love:

----------


## laky

U koju to Dalmaciju dolaziš   :Kiss:  
ovamo blizu meni ili?

----------


## iva77

:D  baš mi je drago da ste vas dvje dobro
šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da što prije utamaniš tu gaduru 
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Drago mi je da ste vas dvije ok.
 :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :D    :Heart:   :D   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

:D   :Heart:   :D

----------


## Sunflower98

:Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za malu manekenku i hrabru majčicu

----------


## fritulica1

Evo pjevušim...o luuuuuuuuuce, luuuuce mala... :D   :Heart:

----------


## kik@

Evo da poslocim malo za nasu *Lucu-* :D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## bibi33

Luce, Luce   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## štrigica

:Heart:   za   :Saint:  
 :Love:   za majčicu

----------


## fegusti

ajde, što se čeka? put pod noge, ljenguze i uživanjac!

----------


## iva_luca

> ajde, što se čeka? put pod noge, ljenguze i uživanjac!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  E jesi opaljena...... Otiskujemo se u srijedu!

----------


## pippi

Super vijesti  :D .
 :Kiss:   za ivu i lucu.
Uživajte i rastite   :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

:D  :D  :D  super iva_luca!

a sad uživajte u mirisima lavande, masline, mora i smokve!!!!

----------


## tiki_a

iva_luca lijepih li vijesti
 :D , no dobro, ureaplazme ćete se , ~~~~ brzo riješiti

----------


## more34

suuuuuuper vjesti  :D !

samo tako naprijed!

----------


## vikki

iva i luca   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

Bravo Luce naša   :Heart:  
Iva ne brini riješit ćeš se ti te beštije   :Heart:

----------


## wewa

Ogromnicke puse mojim curicama  :Kiss:  , a jedno straaaaaaaaaašno IŠ! glupoj beštiji  :Evil or Very Mad:  !

----------


## elena

Velika  :Kiss:  za malu Lucu i njenu mamu.

----------


## lilium

:D za Lucu!
 :Heart:

----------


## barbi26

:Klap:   bravo curice!!! Vidim, Luca je pravi borac na mamu, nema predaje!!   :Heart:

----------


## Deja2

Juhuhu za malu Lucu! :D

----------


## Lambi

:Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Drage moje, mi se otiskujemo prema jugu  :D 
Pristup netu ću imati samo povremeno... 
Svima   :Kiss:

----------


## Naomi

Bravo za Lucu!  :D Divno je imati djevojcicu.   :Heart:  
Sretan vam put i da se posteno nauzivate.

----------


## mia

sretan vam put i dobar provod!  :Kiss:

----------


## regina78

bravo za Lucu :D :D
lipo se odmorite i uzivajte  :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

Uživajte....

----------


## dundo

:Heart:

----------


## ZO

nadam se da uživate   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## laky

> Drage moje, mi se otiskujemo prema jugu  :D 
> Pristup netu ću imati samo povremeno... 
> Svima


  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Uživajte u odmoru.  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

O, pa sretan put   :Love:  !

----------


## iva_luca

Oplaaaa, evo nas pred ekranom nakon dužeg izbivanja. 

Moja Luca i ja brojimo 17-ti tjedan... ja nestrpljivo osluškujem kad će me poškakljati ili pogurati ali još ništa! 

Lijepo nam je u Dalmaciji (jest da su vrućine nesnosne ali igramo se skrivača u hladovini!) i čekamo večer i osvježenje da bi malo prošetale. 
Udebljale smo se još jedno kilo - ukupno tri. Kako i ne bi kad je sve tako slatko i fino   :Mljac:  Tata nas zbog toga zadirkuje i zove "debelica". Hm, samo nek ostane pri tom izrazu do kraja trudnoće   :Grin:  

Večeras idemo na Vis - malo će nam biti neobično jer, za razliku od dosadašnjih viških skitnji, ovaj put ne sjedam na motor  :/  Sve meni drage vale ostat će neposjećene..... 

Budući se dobro osjećam (nadam se da će tako biti i dalje), na kontrolu ćemo prema planu, kad se vratim u Zgb pred kraj mjeseca. 

Do tada, drage moje, jedno veselo   :Bye:

----------


## Dodirko

:Love:

----------


## pirica

:Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

:Bye:  i vama skitnice!   :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

:Bye:  i uživaj malo i za nas koje smo doma  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## Deja2

Uživajte skitnice! :Bye:

----------


## ina33

Uživajte na Visu   :Bye:  !

----------


## sretna35

:Bye:  i uživajte, do skorog viđenja u Zagrebu.

----------


## marti_sk

:Love:

----------


## uporna

:Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

Dakle vraćate se pred kraj mjeseca, ma skitnice jedne!   :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

curke, uživajte mi   :Kiss:

----------


## Naomi

:Heart:

----------


## tonili

Uživajte!!!!!  :Bye:

----------


## Pepita

> Dakle vraćate se pred kraj mjeseca, ma skitnice jedne!


  :Laughing:  ma da, uživaju one   :Love:

----------


## lilium

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## japanka

svu sreću
 :Heart:

----------


## wewa

> Dakle vraćate se pred kraj mjeseca, ma skitnice jedne!


x
 :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

šaljem mnoštvo   :Kiss:  i   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## andiko

:Love:  
Mene je poškakljao (valjda) u 16. tjednu, ali pravo se počeo jevljat na 19+6 i od tada do kraja nije prestao   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bebel

:Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Evo me opet pred ekranom, s malo manje entuzijazma nego prošli put, ali.... Vis je iza nas! Nisam uspjela ukrasti grožđe niti ovaj put -samo jednu mali, mali grozdić crnoga na nekoj staroj lozi uz stazu... 

Dakle, boravak na mom omiljenom otoku je bio kratak: u srijedu predvečer sam opet prokrvarila. Ne obilno i ništa dramatično, ali, iskreno, umrla sam od straha.... Da bih smirila paniku, uzela sam jedan normabel, prikovala sam se za krevet i čekala jutro da vidim što dalje. Krvarenje je prestalo do jutra i nastavilo se kao smeđe brljanje. 

Na Visu nema ginekologa!  :shock:  

Svog dr. sam uspjela dobiti oko 13 sati i on me savjetovao da se vratim u Split. Aaaah, slijedeći  trajekt polazi u 18 sati....Nazvala sam dr. Šparca u Cito i zamolila ga da me primi tu večer (nakon radnog vremena!)  jer  mi je trajekt uplovljavao u luku u 20,20 sati. I primio me na čemu sam mu beskrajno zahvalna!   :Love:  

Krvarenje je spontano prestalo, cerviks zatvoren!  :D , posteljica ne prelazi rub  :D , nema hematoma, Luca pliva ko ribica, s njom je sve u najboljem redu  (i dr. Šaparac potvrđuje da je Luca   :Heart:  ). Jučer sam napravila KKS i CRP (da vidimo tinja li negdje nekakav upalni proces) i sve je u savršenom redu  :/  

Terapija: MIROVANJE!   :Mad:    i antibiotik širokog spektra iz predostrožnosti, ako se usprkos geonistinu, javila još koja baja.....

Eto ga sad! Ja u gostima a moram se izležavati! Zabrinuta rodbina dobronamjerno nas savjetuje o režimu mirovanja...A moj ljubljeni, jelte, zabrinut za svoje cure, sluša ih pozorno i prihvaća sve upute   :Sad:   Iskreno, bojim se da će me zavezati za nogu od kreveta  :Laughing:  ne budem li mirna!

Ali, da cijela priča ne bude tako otužna, pobrinula se moja Luca: dok smo na trajektu plovili u pravcu Splita ležeći na plastičnoj klupi na palubi, *  nježno me trknula nogicom *  Prvi put! Kao da je svojoj mami htjela kazati da je dobro i da ne brinem! 

Javila se opet jutros, lagano ko leptirić   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dodirko

"tisće i tisuće godina 
ne bi bilo dovoljno
da se opiše
kratak sekund vječnosti ...."

Ž. Prever (naravno)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Lucu  :Zaljubljen:  i njezinu nemirnu mamu.

A što se tiče grožđa... "to" su za tebe trebali učiniti drugi a ti samo prstom... e vidi onoga tamo.. crnoga... e taj taj...    :Smile:

----------


## bibi33

cure, sup er ste vi meni :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## barbi26

joj iva luca, glavno da je sve uredu s Lucom :D , budu se te beštije  već iskorjenile.

baš lijepo da je osjetiš, znam kako je, naš mali pišulinac se već tjedan dana meškolji po mom trbuhu, pogotovo predvečer kad legnemo u krevet, baš smiješan osječaj. a od jučer je počei i s konkretnijim trzajima. 

uživajte još malo u odmoru, makar i ležečki, vidimo se u zgb!

----------


## tiki_a

[quote="Dodirko
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Lucu  :Zaljubljen:  i njezinu nemirnu mamu.[/quote]

Potpisujem Dodirko!

iva i Luca, ma imam ja doma cijelu brajdu crnog, za godinu dvije nakon planinarenja na sz-u zeletite se u moju mirisnu i divlju Izabelu   :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

*iva_luca* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  za tebe i maleni leptiric   :Kiss:

----------


## iva77

iva luca  :D što je sve završilo kako treba 
a ubuduće neka te i svežu za nogu od kreveta   :Laughing:  ako je potrebno 
 :Kiss:   vas dvije i ćuvaj te jedna drugu   :Wink:

----------


## Lidali

:D  Glavno da ste vas dvije nemirna duha OK! 
I nek tako i ostane, a kad Luca dodje na svijet nastavite gdje ste sad silom prilika prekinule!





> *  nježno me trknula nogicom *  Prvi put! Kao da je svojoj mami htjela kazati da je dobro i da ne brinem! 
> 
> Javila se opet jutros, lagano ko leptirić


Kad sam ovo pročitala sjetila sam se Tinovog prvog leptirstog dodira i ganulo me ponovo k'o da mi se to sad opet događa ....   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tonili

> nježno me trknula nogicom Prvi put! Kao da je svojoj mami htjela kazati da je dobro i da ne brinem! 
> 
> Javila se opet jutros, lagano ko leptirić


Vjerujem da su ovo najljepši trenutci u životu jedne majke....to prvo javljanje, dodir, taj osjećaj - "tvoja sam i tu sam...."
Uživajte beskrajno!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Naomi

iva_luca, tako mi je drago da si ju osjetila!   :Heart:  
I super da je krvarenje prestalo!
I meni se mali stalno javlja, predivan je to osjecaj...
Velika pusa tebi i malenoj.

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

> Ali, da cijela priča ne bude tako otužna, pobrinula se moja Luca: dok smo na trajektu plovili u pravcu Splita ležeći na plastičnoj klupi na palubi, *  nježno me trknula nogicom *  Prvi put! Kao da je svojoj mami htjela kazati da je dobro i da ne brinem! 
> 
> Javila se opet jutros, lagano ko leptirić


Ajme...ovo mi natjeralo suze od dragosti   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## regina78

super da je sve u redu i da ti se napokon javila  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rozalija

Ajme draga jesi me rasplakala, kako si sve divno opisala. Super da je sve ok, tako mi je drago.

Puno puno  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za tebe i malu Lucu.  :Love:

----------


## Ginger

:Heart:   :Love:  
samo polako curke   :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Nek ste vas dvije dobro a sad zavezana ili ne očigledno moraš staviti u prvu brzinu i usporiti tempo.   :Kiss:

----------


## ninatz

Nakon svega kroz šta ste prošli i to mirovanje nije nemoguća misija. Zato ljepilo pod leđa i mirno naprijed. 
Drago mi je da se i Luca javila  :D  :D  :D

----------


## alec

*iva luca*  :Love:   :Heart:  . vodit ćeš ti svoju Luce na Vis gdje ćete zajedno zobati grožđe   :Kiss:  .

----------


## Pepita

Joooj sretna sam zbog toga što je sve uredu, ali pazite se vas dvije, čuvajte se.
Jesi vidjela iva_luca kako dijete zna kada se treba javiti mami   :Heart:  
Ne vjerujem da je nogica, prije će to biti jedan poljubac glavicom mamici.

----------


## sretna35

:Zaljubljen:  , sve je dobro što se dobro svrši   :Kiss:

----------


## mia

ako te nitko drugi nece zavezati za krevet, ja cu   :Kiss:  

malo mirovanja i pravac kuci. najljepse je izlezavati se u svom krevetku..

a na ovaj dio sa lucinim javljanjem sam zasuzila..pita MM "sta je sad?". kazem ja ma sve 5, luca se rasteze. covjek  :? mislio da sam prosvikala...

pozdrav dvjema hrabricama i veliki, veliki   :Love:

----------


## bebomanka

:Zaljubljen:  Sve tece po planu!  :D Samo to krvarenje moras sto prije zauvijek eliminirati! (Barem jos iducih 4 i pol mjeseca!)
Miruj jer sad nikakvi pejzazi niti kakvo grozdje ne moze zauzeti mjesto predivnom osjecaju dodira tvoje male Luce..smiri se i osluskuj......  :Love:   :Heart:  

P.s. I moj maleni se vec od sredine proslog tjedna redovno javlja....  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mariel

čuvaj sebe i bebicu   :Love:

----------


## zhabica

:Heart:

----------


## MonaLisa

*iva_luca*,   :Heart:  

Miruj... bit će vremena za sve propušteno, u troje...

----------


## pirica

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## katica

Lezi i čuvaj malo blago.

----------


## ZO

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

:Heart:   odmarajte cure   :Heart:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

Hej.... Ništa se ne javljaš? Jeste dobro?

Vratili se u grad podno Medvednice?

----------


## iva_luca

O da! Kod svoje smo kućice, uživamo u svom krevetiću i navikavamo se na centralno grijanje - iz Dalmacije smo krenuli u kratkim rukavima! Tata nas mazi i pazi, vozio nas je polako, stajao četiri puta do Zagreba - da se odmorimo i protegnemo  :Wink:   A Luca se fakat proteže, namješta, lupka, gura... 
Da mi je samo znat kakva će biti kasnije kad je sada ovako aktivna!  8)  :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

:Kiss:  objema!   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

Ma neka nje neka se namješta i lupka, pa dosta si bila sama i uživala u vlastitom tijelu   :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

:Dancing Fever:

----------


## zhabica

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## pirica

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Super da ste stigli. Veselim se viđenju na kavici.
ps-znala sam ja da se čeka naše koke  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

:Kiss:  i neka te luca lupka sve jače!

----------


## wewa

:Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dadica

:Zaljubljen:   :Love:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bebomanka

Ukoliko se ne varam, danas je kontrola? 
 :Cekam:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za idealne nalaze!!   :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Luca je danas bila na anomaly scanu: «Ako je mama u nekom ludom filmu i pomislila da nisam  savršena, današnji rezultati su je razuvjerili i umirlili. Dapače, ja sam jedna jaaaaako zgodna ali i jaaaako živahna djevojčica, toliko živahna da je dr. imao problema uloviti me!!! Na kraju je htio napraviti slikicu mog lica ali, meni je bilo dosta! Toliko sam mahala ručicama da je odustao... Da ne bi bilo zabune tko je tu glavna faca.» 8)   :Razz:  

Eto, drage moje, nadala sam se jednoj lijepoj fotkici za avatar ali, moja hopsica Luca je bila uobičajeno aktivna i nije se dala nagovoriti na poziranje. 

Priznajem, zadnjih sam tjedan znala zazujat i pomisliti  da možda i nije sve tako uredno i lijepo kako ja to sebi predstavljam.... Srećom, kako sam par minuta nakon transfera znala da se Luca odlučila ugnijezditi, tako me moj predosjećaj nije prevario ni ovaj put.   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ameli

Ma neka je ona živahna a za poziranje i slikanje će biti vremena, a možda bude i manekenka.   :Love:

----------


## Pepita

:D Ma bravo za Lucu   :Heart:  
Pa daj *iva_luca* pa to je ipak tvoje dijete, a ti si više nego lijepa i zgodna žena. Znaš kako kažu "kakva majka, takva kći".
Drago mi je da je pregled prošao super  :D 

Kako je savršen osjećaj kad lupkaju, jel' da??? 
Moja cura danas ima manje prostora pa ne može više švrljati kao prije. Inače, dok je bia manja isto smo je jedva hvatali za izmjeriti i vidjeti.

Vidjet ćeš kad još poraste, pa kad bubne po mjehuru   :Grin:  svaki put se natjeram na neke pozitivne misli, jer zaboli   :Grin:  

Mazi Lucu i čuvajte se cure moje   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## taya

:D   :Heart:   :D  za Lucu i mamu i tatu

----------


## rozalija

Cure,  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## kik@

za malu Lucu  :Kiss:  i naravno mamu i tatu :D  :D 
i mi imamo takvog malog zvrka sto se neda slikati

----------


## ina33

Bravo, cure   :Heart:  !

----------


## pirica

:Heart:

----------


## sretna35

ja sam zaljubljen   :Zaljubljen:  u dobre vijesti

Sretno do kraja!

----------


## nikka

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## bebomanka

*Bravo cure!  :D  :D*  Ma pusti sad slicice za avatar,vazno je da su mjere savrsene! Slikat ce ju dovoljno kad se rodi-tko nebi takvu ljepoticu?!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

Cure mama i kćerkica, lijepo vas je čitati   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mia

bas lijepe vijesti!!

velika   :Kiss:   objema

----------


## elena

Baš mi je drago zbog vas!   :Love:

----------


## Mariel

:Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## ZO

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## iva77

> Luca je danas bila na anomaly scanu: «Ako je mama u nekom ludom filmu i pomislila da nisam  savršena, današnji rezultati su je razuvjerili i umirlili. Dapače, ja sam jedna jaaaaako zgodna ali i jaaaako živahna djevojčica, toliko živahna da je dr. imao problema uloviti me!!! Na kraju je htio napraviti slikicu mog lica ali, meni je bilo dosta! Toliko sam mahala ručicama da je odustao... Da ne bi bilo zabune tko je tu glavna faca.» 8)   
> 
> Eto, drage moje, nadala sam se jednoj lijepoj fotkici za avatar ali, moja hopsica Luca je bila uobičajeno aktivna i nije se dala nagovoriti na poziranje. 
> 
> Priznajem, zadnjih sam tjedan znala zazujat i pomisliti  da možda i nije sve tako uredno i lijepo kako ja to sebi predstavljam.... Srećom, kako sam par minuta nakon transfera znala da se Luca odlučila ugnijezditi, tako me moj predosjećaj nije prevario ni ovaj put.



uhhh što vi imate slatke brige   :Zaljubljen:  evo šaljem vam obadvijema veliku   :Kiss:  

P.S biti će to jedna jako živahna mamina curica baš  8)

----------


## Suncem.m.

:D   :Heart:

----------


## samosvoja

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

:D  :D  :D  

 :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

:D  :D  :D Bravo za savresnu princezu   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ginger

:Klap:   :Klap:  
ma ja ništa manje nisam ni očekivala  :Wink:  
 :Kiss:  curama

----------


## ninatz

:D  :D  za malu zvrčicu,   :Heart:   :Heart:   za mamu i tatu

----------


## Loryblue

ooo koja će to mala zvrkulja bit  :Heart:

----------


## MonaLisa

Lijepe vijesti uvijek razvesele. Ma nek je curkica na mamu, baš zgodno što je tako živahna i aktivna.   :Smile:

----------


## barbi26

:Zaljubljen:   a sličica će drugi puta!

----------


## lilium

:Zaljubljen:   :Heart:

----------


## Naomi

Divno, cure, samo tako nastavite   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Tayra

:Klap:   :Zaljubljen:  bravo za maminu i tatinu veselu curicu

----------


## Dodirko

Kakve su pripreme za dalje?
Da li je "pala" odluka na neko rodilište?
Da li je Luca dobila već pokoju sitnicu?

Uživajte.

----------


## iva_luca

> Kakve su pripreme za dalje?
> Da li je "pala" odluka na neko rodilište?
> Da li je Luca dobila već pokoju sitnicu?
> 
> Uživajte.


  :Kiss:  draga
Trenutno sam na laganoj dijeti - nalaz OGTT ukazuje na blagi poremećaj glikemije, tj. nije intolerancija ali preventive radi ......(malo sam  preveć papala smokava i grožđa pa sam stvorila lijepe zalihe   :Embarassed:  ).

Što se rodilišta tiče, napravili smo uži izbor: 
- želja nam je ne ometani porod u Varaždinu ako doguramo do 38 tjedna i sve bude teklo bez problema 
- u slučaju bilo kakvih nedoumica, bilo kakvih komplikacija ili eventalne potrebe za CR izbor je Vinogradska 

Najveći dio opreme dobit ću od šogorica  i prijateljice  :Kiss:   a preostale potrepštine ću kupovati prije poroda... zapravo, kad budem točno znala što mi nedostaje.
Što se sitnica tiče - znaš da sam ogrančena u kretanju pa dosadu kratim štrikanjem i vezenjem   :Laughing:  (sve one aktivnosti koje "poštena udavača" mora savladati   :Razz:  ) pa sam tako oštrikala jednu maaaalu vesticu, kapicu...

----------


## Dodirko

*oštrikala jednu maaaalu vesticu, kapicu...*  :Zaljubljen:  

I ja kada rodim hooooću takvu.... Aaaa super!    :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Rezervirano!   :Laughing:

----------


## Dodirko

Držim Te za riječ!   :D

----------


## sretna35

*iva_luca* pa ti i štrikaš  :shock: ?!

Meni su preslatke one male cipelice   :Zaljubljen:   što ih štrikaju za djecu, ako još nisi naučila, imat ćeš vremena dok neki   :Saint:  ne izabere mene.

A što se tiče Vž   :Klap:  izvrstan izbor! Nek' bude sve OK.  

A ako baš i ne bude i Vinogradska je super tamo su me sestre   :Kiss:  i mazile i pazile i baš mi je dobro tamo bilo kad sam već morala ići na operaciju.

za Lucu u "maminom džemperu"   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

:Heart:

----------


## Kjara

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za malu Lucu i mamu  :Heart:  

što se tiče Vinogradske, moja šogorica je drugu trudnoću provele tamo 4mj u ležečem stavu i ima sve samo riječi pohvale za sestre i doktore, tako da nije loš izbor ako bude Vinogradska

----------


## bebomanka

Aaaajjjjjjjjjjjj....kako te je slatko zamisliti sa trbuhom i strikacim iglama u rukama...te tim preslatkim malenim nastrikanim stvarcicama...  :Zaljubljen:  
 :Kiss:  objema!

----------


## Lidali

:Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Lili75

bravo štrikalice naša!   :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

:Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## iva77

samo da vam pošaljem   :Kiss:

----------


## iva_luca

> [b]....Meni su preslatke one male cipelice    što ih štrikaju za djecu, ako još nisi naučila, imat ćeš vremena dok neki   ne izabere mene....


Draga, trebam samo uzorak "cipelica" ili fotkicu da skužim sistem - davno sam ja to naučila al.... zaraslo mi znanje u trstiku i šaš!   :Embarassed:

----------


## ina33

> samo da vam pošaljem


x

----------


## uporna

Joj nisam štrikala poodavno  :Razz:   a šlapice ne bih niti znala jer to iziskuje baratanje sa više igala (gledala kako baka plete ličke čarape i coklje al' ne savladah tu tehniku i sad mi je   :Sad:  ).
Samo ti draga štrikaj to je super aktivnost.
Dodirko draga ma kad ti budeš trudnjača, izbacit ćemo komp i modernizirati te sa pletaćim iglama.  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## sally

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## petrili

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## bibi33

Šaljem vam   :Kiss:

----------


## andiko

:Kiss:  
Vinogradska je super!

----------


## Pepita

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## storiatriste

:Wink:   :Kiss:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dadica

:Zaljubljen:   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:   :Kiss:   maloj Luci i njezinim roditeljima   :Love:

----------


## iva_luca

Drage moje, evo friškog izvješća!

Jučer smo Luca i ja (26+1) bile na kontroli, u svečanoj tunikici, sve po uzoru na Dodirko a u čast jučerašnjim čekalicama bete   :Love:  Jučerašni je dan definitivno pripada njima pa se zato javljam tek večeras! 

Dakle, ja sam super, trudnoća lijepo napreduje, cerviks je tvrd i zatvoren, trbuščić nešto malo niži.... Dobila sam 8 kg što je malo više od mog plana, ali s obzirom na relativno mirovanje, zadovoljna sam. Kontroliram unos šećera i masnoća i nadam se da ću se ipak zadržati u granicam preporučenog dobitka na težini. 

Treće tromjesečje lagano pokazuju svoje draži (malo teže kretanje, malo lošije spavanje, noge mi blago otiču, križa me boluckaju....). Zapravo, moram priznati da me bole cijela leđa i čeznem za jednom dobrom medicinskom masažom (sad mi fali smajlić koji slini od čežnje)!

Nisam se, usprkos čvrstoj odluci, uspjela riješiti gadure ureaplazme.... pa smo se dr. i ja dogovorili da je još malo držimo na uzdi geonistinima. U međuvremenu sam se u Infektivnoj naručila na konzultacije o eventualnoj ciljanoj primjeni antibiotika (jedan ne smijemo zbog Luce a drugi ne smijemo zbog moje preosjetljivosti .....). Vidjet ćemo.....

A Luca? Mamina djevojčica je vrlo živahna, mahla je ručicama ispred lica tako da smo je zaista dugo morali loviti za portret! A onda je odlučila da joj je dosta, pa je pred facu izbacila i nogice (što je čisti smijeh!)... očito da još uvijek ima dovoljno mjesta i da s užitkom izvodi akrobacije. Računanjući da mi dijete obožava vožnju (čim ja osjetim kotače pod gu..om, moja Luca se radosno javi), da vrlo živahno reagira na zvuk Formule 1, da se rita junački te udara i rukicama i nogicama - nerijetko istovremeno .... (srećom još nije otkrila mjehur ko Pepitina princeza), mislim da ću roditi sportašicu! 

Dr. procjenjuje da je teška cca 875 grama, sve mjere u potpunosti odgovaraju dobi i kaže da je jaaaaako zadovoljan! Ja također.  :Zaljubljen:  

Očekivani termin poroda je negdje od 09. do 13.02.2009. Kako bi se što bolje pripremili, moj ljubljeni i ja smo večeras bili na prvom od četiri predavanja koja se održavaju u sklopu trudničkog tečaja u Varaždinskoj bolnici (tečaj je obavezan ako pratnja želi prisustvovati porodu). A kako Vinogradska priznaje bilo koji tečaj, odlučili smo se pohađati ovaj u Vž. Zadivljujuće je da nisam doznala niti jednu novu činjenicu (sve sam prethodno pročitala direktno na forumu ili u literaturi na koju su ukazale forumašice)! 

Do slijedećeg izvješća  :Bye:

----------


## rozalija

Puno puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za prekrasnu mamicu i njenu malu princezu.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## mromi30

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  za mamicu i njenu princezu  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

:Heart:

----------


## Lidali

:D  Cure, prekrasne vijesti! Samo nastavite ovako   :Kiss:

----------


## fegusti

> ...da se rita junački te udara i rukicama i nogicama - nerijetko istovremeno .... mislim da ću roditi sportašicu!...


a ja sam bila uvjerena da će biti nogometaš i da se rodilo muško ime bi mu bilo EGON (pročitaj unazad!)  :Laughing:  
šaljem vam jedan veliki  :Love:

----------


## zhabica

:Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## kjb

Puno pozdrava vrijednoj mami i njenoj princezi   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## bebomanka

Samo tako dalje!    :Klap:  
Velika pusa objema!   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Charlie

:Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

:Klap:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dodirko

:Zaljubljen:  Prekrasno draga moja!   :D 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Saint:

----------


## taya

:Zaljubljen:   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Evo nam i naše Luce  :D . bebomanka   :Heart:   nam se javila i sad mislim pa gdje su nam naše cure? 
Budite nam i dalje tako dobre, velika   :Kiss:  sportašici, a kako cure kažu beštijama koje nedaju mira   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## enya22

Bravo, cure!   :Klap:   :Love:   :D

----------


## marti_sk

:Kiss:   :Heart:   :Love:  za mamu i malu nogometasicu

----------


## petrili

prekrasno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## elena

Samo tako do skorog susreta   :Love:

----------


## kik@

bravo cure samo tako i dalje :D

----------


## pippi

Bravo za ivu i lucu  :D 
Strašne ste, samo tako i dalje    :Love:

----------


## lilium

:Zaljubljen:   :Heart:

----------


## kata1

Predivno  :D   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## bibi33

Super ste vas dvije   :Heart:

----------


## pirica

:Heart:   :D

----------


## mia

:D  :D  za veselu curicu i njezinu mamu.   :Love:

----------


## njumi

pratim ovu temu sa ljubavlju   :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

:Heart:

----------


## ina33

> Zapravo, moram priznati da me bole cijela leđa i čeznem za jednom dobrom medicinskom masažom (sad mi fali smajlić koji slini od čežnje)!


Super   :Heart:  ! Ako želiš kontakt za privat medicinsku masažu, javi, poslat ću ti (pitala ja u trudnoći kad me jednom uštakla leđa - masiraju i u sjedećem položaju). Ako se dobro sjećam, bila sam jednom u ranoj trudnoći.

----------


## fritulica1

:Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

ina33, hvala - upravo sam se nazvala fizioterapeuta i dogovorila masažu! 
 :Kiss:  tebi i Ančici

----------


## uporna

Bravo za malu sportašicu-vozačicu formule  :Grin:  
 :Heart:   mami da izdrži uz masažicu sve boljke blaženog trećeg tromjesečja.

----------


## iva_luca

Aaaaaaaaaa ja stvarno volim masažu! Trajala je punih 45 minuta a meni se činilo da sam netom prije legla na stol. Doduše, morala sam se češće namještati, prebacivati s jednog kuka na drugi, ali, sve u svemu osjećaj je fantastičan. Opuštena sam i mislim da ću noćas spavati ko beba! 
A ni Luca se nije bunila, dapače, mislim da je uživala  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

Bože me sačuvaj današnjih trudnica, ne odriču se nikakvih gušta.

Samo ti guštaj Iva_luca, pa naravno, da ne može tu biti štete ni za Lucu i što bi se onda bunila, naša djeca uživaju baš kao i mi sami

 :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

:Klap:  za mamu i Lucu

 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## laky

> Bože me sačuvaj današnjih trudnica, ne odriču se nikakvih gušta.
> 
> Samo ti guštaj Iva_luca, pa naravno, da ne može tu biti štete ni za Lucu i što bi se onda bunila, naša djeca uživaju baš kao i mi sami


volim takve trudnice    :Kiss:

----------


## iva_luca

Moja je Luca dobila na poklon svoju prvu haljinicu!   :Zaljubljen:   Malu, slatku s volančićima .......i mačkicom/vilom u zvjezdanoj prašini! I natpisom "Your Dreams Come True". 
Dodirko hvala! Sačuvat ću je dok se i tvoj san ne ostvari - za tvoju princezu! Ak bude princ, ma samo skinemo volančiće....hehehe

----------


## rozalija

Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za mamicu i malu Lucu.

----------


## rozalija

Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za mamicu i malu Lucu.

----------


## mia

:Love:  mami i Luci!

----------


## lberc

:Heart:  Za mamu i   :Heart:   za Lucu!

----------


## ZO

mamici   :Love:  Luci   :Love:  
dodirko   :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

vila mica-maca, Luca će se jako veseliti   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## elena

Haljinica je za 10. A tek da vidite kolekciju pletiva za 2008/09   :Smile:  
A i Luce mi se jučer na kavici kratko javila pa sam se sva raspekmezila pred polazak  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sretna35

djevojke u ljetnim haljinama volim   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pepita

E da znaš *iva_luca* da jedva čekam vidjeti tvoju Lucu u lijepim haljinama.
Sjećaš se kad smo šetale Zagrebom po kiši   :Love:  želim reprizu samo s još dvije male cure više   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Čuvajte mi se, šaljem vam najveću   :Kiss:  na svijetu   :Love:

----------


## iva_luca

Drage moje, Luca i ja  smo danas (31 tjedan) bile na kontroli. 

Od prošle kontrole dobila sam samo 1 kg  8)  i sada sam na +9. Tlak uredan, urin b.o., cerviks zatvoren - kaže dr. zabetoniran (što me jaaaaako obradovalo), jer, još uvijek ne znam jesam li se riješila ureaplazme. Naime, u jednoj urološkoj ambulanti su mi umjesto brisa cerviksa uzeli bris uretre (koji je uredan!) ..... Ja bila malo zbunjola, tek mi kasnije došlo u glavu da su krivi uzorak uzeli, ali, eto... Sad čekam novi nalaz. Trbuščić je već ozbiljan ali ne prevelik, dosta nisko, pupak uvučen - dakle, još je dovoljno prostora za širenje. 

Luca je super, sve su joj mjere u okvirima prosjeka, protoci su uredni, teška je 1530 grama i mamam bi bila iznimno zadovoljna, ali..... malo moje magare   :Zaljubljen:   (tvrdoglava na tatu) još uvijek se nije okrenula, guzu je uredno smjestila mami u zdjelicu i ni makac! Dr. kaže da ima još dovoljno vremena i prostora da se okrene za porod jer, plodove vode ima dovoljno. Zbog takvog položaja rukice su joj ispred lica i niti nakon dužeg nagovaranja nije bilo šanse da ju mama vidi!  

Morat ću s njom ozbiljno razgovarati i pojasniti joj da ju želim roditi prirodno, bez intervencija i medikamenata a to sigurno neće ići ako i dalje bude tvrdoglava i zadkom na ušću..... 

Drage moje, što da vam kažem, ja se zapravo osjećam fantastično (jučer mi je moja kozmetičarka uvaljala kompliment da izgledam desetljeće mlađe - što je iznimno godilo mojoj taštini) i sve me više lovi želja za fizičkom aktivnošću, za skituljenjem, za vježbanjem.... A da ne bih previše patila, eto započeli smo s renoviranjem stana pa sad svaki dan imam što raditi  :Grin:  Jedino što ćemo izgleda propustiti ove godine su  obvezne blagdanske dekoracije, jer, ne može se istovremeno štemati i vezivati satenske mašnice   :Laughing: 

Pusa od Luce i mene!

P.S. One koje me poznaju, znaju da nisam tip za šljokice, mašnice, volančiće... a roza boja je cijeli moj živor bila sinonim za tamo neke  druge... Ali, kako se bliži vrijeme poroda, ja sve više slinim nad rozom robicom (neki dan sam u hipu kupila kompletić i gegice u rozoj boji).... pa si nešto gruntam, ima li proporcije u rastu trbuha i opadanju  moći racionalnog mišljenja 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Naomi

:D Bravo za Lucu i mamu!   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

:Laughing:   e jesi opaljena. Ja zbilja kužim to rozo averziju ali isto tako mislim da majčinski osjećaji prorade pa se sve to izmjeni.
 :Kiss:   maloj tvrdoglavici i da se lijepo okrene za prirodni porod.
A da mama izgleda ko grom i mlado to je činjenica 8)

----------


## Sonja29

Samo tako nastavite do kraja :D

----------


## pippi

*Iva_luca*, nakon ovakvog teksta mogu samo reći da sam   :Zaljubljen:  .
Prava cura je ta tvoja luca i već zna pokazati po čijem će biti.
A i mama iva je prava  8) .
Držite se cure još malo, a šaljem malo ~~~ da ipak posluša mamu i okrene se kako treba.
 :Love:   :Kiss: 

A što fali rozoj boji - to kaže ona koja se zavjetovala da cura neće imati ništa roza boje, a sada se i to polako mijenja.

----------


## iva_luca

> *Iva_luca*, nakon ovakvog teksta mogu samo reći da sam   .
> Prava cura je ta tvoja luca i već zna pokazati po čijem će biti.
> A i mama iva je prava  8) .
> Držite se cure još malo, a šaljem malo ~~~ da ipak posluša mamu i okrene se kako treba.
>  
> 
> A što fali rozoj boji - to kaže ona koja se zavjetovala da cura neće imati ništa roza boje, a sada se i to polako mijenja.

----------


## iva_luca

Joj, joj, joj!
Htjedoh odgovoriti pippi pa se, ovako "spretno" izrazih kopiranjem posta   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## wewa

divne vijesti!   :Kiss:  
uzivaj u renoviranju - koliko je moguce   :Grin:  , a uzivaj maksimalno u ovim posljednjim sedmicama dok si 2u1 i mazi busu   :Heart:

----------


## mia

Bas su me razveselile ove lijepe vijesti.   :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

:Heart:  za mamu lucu imalu lucu

----------


## Charlie

Super vijesti! Samo ti lijepo uživaj u rozoj robici i volančićima i mašnicama, to je sve pre-preslatko na malenim curicama   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  ! A propos rozog - ima, ima  :Smile: .

----------


## Deja2

iva_luca, tak mi je gušt ovo sve tvoje pročitati!
Samo nastavi sa uživanjem i dalje! :D

----------


## Ginger

:D  :D 
 :Kiss:  tebi i   :Kiss:  još jednoj maloj tvrdoglavici   :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Iva  :Heart:   i Luca  :Zaljubljen:   jaaako smo ponosni na vas dvije   :Kiss:  
A što se rozog tiče, i ja prije ne bi nikako, no sada bi pristala da sve rozi oko mene   :Grin:

----------


## Bebel

Bravo za mamu i Lucu (sramežljivicu malu  :Saint:  )
Samo neka se tako nastavi
 :Love:

----------


## Jelena

:Love:  
jedna moja mala prijateljica je skužila da rozo nije cool, pa kad ju pitaš koju boju voli viče plavu, ali se cijeli ormar rozi isključivo po njezinom izboru   :Smile:

----------


## ninatz

:D  :D  za najnoviji izvještaj, 
a boja ...., već će curica odabrati. Djeca se danas rađaju sa formiranim stavom   :Kiss:

----------


## ivalf

ma roza je preljepa za curice: :Smile: ))), treba se opustiti i dati si malo oduska!
uzivaj!

----------


## lilium

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## ZO

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## sretna35

Sretan imendan    :Sing:   :Joggler:  našim Lucama   :Heart:  !

----------


## rozalija

> Sretan imendan     našim Lucama   !


Potpisujem našu sretnu35!

----------


## fritulica1

> One koje me poznaju, znaju da nisam tip za šljokice, mašnice, volančiće... a roza boja je cijeli moj živor bila sinonim za tamo neke druge... Ali, kako se bliži vrijeme poroda, ja sve više slinim nad rozom robicom (neki dan sam u hipu kupila kompletić i gegice u rozoj boji).... pa si nešto gruntam, ima li proporcije u rastu trbuha i opadanju moći racionalnog mišljenja


  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Rene2

Sretan imendan Luco!  :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

:D za vrijednu mamu i curku Lucu   :Love:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

[quote="rozalija"]


> Sretan imendan     našim Lucama   !


Pridružujemo se čestitkama   :Kiss:

----------


## fegusti

luci sretan imendan s danom zakašnjenja!  :Kiss:

----------


## vesnare

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## iva_luca

Drage tete, hvala vam što ste se sjetile mog imendana.   :Heart:  
Jučer su me mama i tata vodili u goste, gdje smo slavili! Mama je papala kolačiće a ja sam nakon toga bila jaaaako aktivna. Nije sigurna jesam li se samo zarotirala sa desne na lijevu stranu ili sam napravila salto.... danas me cijeli dan mazi i pokušava napipati gdje mi je glava a gdje guza ali svaki put kad pomisli da je uspjela je iznenadim nečim.... Baš se volim igrati s njom!

Pa-pa do slijedećeg puta! Vaša Luca.   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

Luca   :Heart:  zabavljaš ti svoju mamicu, samo tako nastavi   :Kiss:

----------


## Kjara

i ja se pridruzujem cestitkama sa zakasnjenjem, ali vidim da si se (Luca) dobro provela za imendan  :Heart:

----------


## nikka

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## amyx

:Zaljubljen:   lijepo se vi zabavljate. Bilo rozo ili plavo bitno da je živo i zdravo. UUUUUUU jesam rimu složila   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Pepita

:Zaljubljen:  Luca draga, šaljemo ti tisuće poljubaca   :Heart:  

Ti mama malo češće kolače kad ih dijete toliko voli   :Grin:  
Za kile ćeš se pobrinuti poslije   :Laughing:

----------


## bebomanka

*HU-RA* za dobre vijesti!  :D 
I ja saljem cestitke sa zakasnjenjem te veliku   :Kiss:  maloj Luci i njezinoj zgodnoj mamici..
Sad cu jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se tvrdoglavica na vrijeme okrene pa da sve zavrsi savrseno!
Uzivajte jedna u drugoj dok vas ne "razdvoje"   :Wink:  jer onda ce biti jos puno,puno drugih koji ce vas smetati..barem prvo vrijeme..  :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

:Zaljubljen:  

Kako sada dolazi vrijeme kolačića ima vremena da Luca napravi salto. 

 :Heart:

----------


## Lidali

:Zaljubljen:   Cure uživajte do mile volje!   :Love:

----------


## iva_luca

Moja Luca je jedna jako draga curica: slušla je svoju mamu (doduše, dala se malo duže nagovarati) i napokon se okrenula u položaj glavom!  :D 

U petak i subotu je bila iznimno aktivna, grabala je, lupkala, mlatila, meškoljila se.... tako da sam bila sigurna da se okreće. U nedjelju se smirila i  bila sam sva u čudu jer su se pokreti potpuno izmijenili, locirani desno i lijevo ispod pupka... pa sam pomislila da se curica upopriječila ..... Ali, jučerašnja kontrola je odagnala sve sumnje.    :Zaljubljen:   Sad se trenutno navikavam na nove pokrete i ponovo joj učim prepoznavati dijelove tijela. 

Luca je teška 2.450 grama, srčeko kuca uredno i,  ko što je ina33 rekla za svoju Ančicu, izgleda da je gracilne građe, tj. negdje je u donjim granicama za svoju dob! Usprkos blagdanskim delicijama, nisam nabacila viškove, tj., ukupno sam u plusu 12 kg.  Tatu to posebno veseli jer, on je cijelo vrijeme bio zabrinut da će, ako budem puno jela i dobila puno kila, Luca biti krupna i da ću je teško roditi (ah što ti je ljubav    :Love:  ). Podupire on mene u želji da rodim prirodno, bez lijekova i nepotrebnih medicinskih postupaka, ali, ovakva briga za mene daje mi naslutiti da bi on radije da to ide jaaaako brzo i bezbolno!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ostali detaljčići s jučerašnje kontrole: cerviks 1 čl, uloživ za jagodicu prsta.... dr. R. mi je rekao da «malo usporim»! Opet moram povući ručnu! 

Obećavam samoj sebi i svojoj Luci da ću s prvim proljetnim zrakama nadoknaditi sve propuštene kilometre i sve dane provedene između četiri zida....

----------


## Deja2

Krasno!  :Love:

----------


## lilium

:Zaljubljen:  
 :D za okret!

----------


## laky

:D super za Lucu ,da i ostalih 30 dana bude poslušna   :Heart:

----------


## enya22

Super!  :D

----------


## mia

:D za okretanje i zauzimanje nove pozicije!

bit ce vremena za setnje u dvoje i troje   :Bye:

----------


## ZO

bravo  :D  :D

----------


## bibi33

luce, luce, pametnice jedna!

----------


## Jelena

jupi!  :D

----------


## Mariel

:Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Frajerica Luca   :Zaljubljen:  ...a ostalo bez teksta jer sam se sva raznježila nad pričom. Cure i dečko samo tako dalje~~~~~~~

----------


## Dodirko

Ovaj sam report čekala!

 :D  :D  :D 

Sada polako....    :Kiss:

----------


## kik@

:Love:

----------


## iva77

:Klap:  cure moje a sad malo  usporite i sve laganini 
 a  eto proćiče i to brzo i slijedi vam najlijepši susret
 :Kiss:  obadvijema

----------


## bebomanka

Ma vrijedne ste nam vas dvije!! :D 
Uopce ne sumnjam da cete sve izgubljeno rajzanje nadoknadit..  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## pippi

:Klap:  cure.
Luca je poslušala mamu, a nadam se da će mama poslušati doca i usporiti malo. Nadoknadit ćete sva mirovanja šetnjama u prvim proljetnim danima.
Još samo malo ...
 :Kiss:   i držite se.

----------


## barbi26

Velika pusa Luci, a ti ćeš se već snaći za svoje propuštene kilometre i nabačene kilice.

2,5kg tak lijepo zvuči, baš onako damski   :Wink:  !

----------


## kjb

Bravo za okret - to se čekalo.
Sad još malo mirno, a onda........
Pozdrav objema

----------


## andream

:Heart:

----------


## fegusti

bravo, cure!  :Kiss: 

p.s. jel se to meni čini ili se opasno približavate tome da onaj "klub 39+" iz potpisa postane brojač tjedana trudnoće (a ne godina)?

----------


## sretna35

bravo cure !!!  :D  :D 

besprijekoran izvještaj   :Heart:

----------


## pirica

:D   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Ma mala je sva na mamu živahna, gracilna i savršena. Bravo za Lucu :D

----------


## Bebel

:D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:  
Jedva čekam tvoj avatar  :Love:

----------


## cv-vanja

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

fegusti, ne čini ti se.... u petak smo punih 36 tjedana.... još malo! 
Curice   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Ajme, pa super super za okret, vidiš ti kako je mala mišica skužila  :D !!! Fakat brojite još maaaaaalo do dana D   :Heart:  !

----------


## amyx

jedva čekamo  :D  :D  :D  slikicu

----------


## zhabica

kako ste blizu dosle! 

pa to je divno! 

veselim se tobom draga, od srca!   :Heart:  

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  

ljubac saljem tebi i luci!   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Lili75

Bravo Luce, zna malena kako se okrenut!

Mama, ti malo uspori (tko ti kaže   :Laughing:  ), a s proljetnim zrakama u šetnjice! nama je sutra 3D UZV,  pa ga nestrpljivo iščekujemo.  :D

----------


## Charlie

:D   :Heart:

----------


## fjora

super za Lucu  :D , čekamo ju za proljetne šetnje po Bundeku   :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

:D  :D  :D 
evo i ja se veselim gmaloj gimnastičarki šta se u zadnji tren okrenila i neka se sad za neko vrijeme zaboravi vrtit, a kad se rodi neka se okreće na sve strane kako je volja.   :Love:

----------


## elena

Bravo za živahne i gracilne-mamu i njenu Lucu.   :Heart:

----------


## Kjara

:D  :D  :D super za okretanje, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da i ovaj ostatak prođe u najboljem redu i naravno za brz i lak porod  :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## wewa

Superiska za vijesti, tako vam dobro ide! Drzim fige da i porod protekne bas onako kako zelis, a ne sumnjam da ce, tako si spremna i fokusirana, nema da omane  :Wink:   :Heart:   :Kiss:  

btw. sve hocu da ti se javim - ona tvoja recenica iz marta me prati svakog trena, pa sam odlucila primijeniti tvoj recept i hrabro po bebicu ili dvije  :Wink:  a imam vec i plan za porod u vodi ako Bog da  :D

----------


## iva_luca

> Superiska za vijesti, tako vam dobro ide! Drzim fige da i porod protekne bas onako kako zelis, a ne sumnjam da ce, tako si spremna i fokusirana, nema da omane    
> 
> btw. sve hocu da ti se javim - ona tvoja recenica iz marta me prati svakog trena, pa sam odlucila primijeniti tvoj recept i hrabro po bebicu ili dvije  a imam vec i plan za porod u vodi ako Bog da  :D


  :Love:  Rekla sam ti, samo treba odlučiti! A što se poroda u vodi tiče, ideja mi se sviđa onako općenito, ali, kako voda nije moj element   :Grin:  tu opciju nisam razmatrala. 


Jučer sam kupila škarice s tupim vrhom, ali nisam uspjela naći male pamučne rukavice protiv grebanja (moja mala mačkica će sigurno imati oštre noktiće!).    :Laughing:   A kad je već riječ o sigurnosti djeteta, ovih se dana spremamo na konačni odabir autosjedalice..... 

I da, baka je za svoju unučicu sačuvala i poslala tatin jastuk za nošenje (paketina ili ajmpedek ili kako se to već zove....)! Iako neće poslužiti za izlazak iz rodilišta (nekada je uglavnom za to služio), uštirkat ću ga barem za jedno fotkanje baki za dušu!

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Superiska za vijesti, tako vam dobro ide! Drzim fige da i porod protekne bas onako kako zelis, a ne sumnjam da ce, tako si spremna i fokusirana, nema da omane    
> 
> btw. sve hocu da ti se javim - ona tvoja recenica iz marta me prati svakog trena, pa sam odlucila primijeniti tvoj recept i hrabro po bebicu ili dvije  a imam vec i plan za porod u vodi ako Bog da  :D
> 
> 
>   Rekla sam ti, samo treba odlučiti! A što se poroda u vodi tiče, ideja mi se sviđa onako općenito, ali, kako voda nije moj element   tu opciju nisam razmatrala. 
> ...


raznjezih se na malene rukavice i jastuk   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Suncem.m.

:Zaljubljen:   veliki   :Kiss:   malenoj lutkici

a što se tiče pamučnih rukavica - ja sam ih kupovala u Adaxa. Samo tamo sam ih našla.

----------


## Isabel

> a što se tiče pamučnih rukavica - ja sam ih kupovala u Adaxa. Samo tamo sam ih našla.


Ja sam ih kupila u H&M-u.

 :Love:

----------


## iva_luca

Suncem.m,  Isabel    :Love:  Hvala za info!

----------


## BHany

Luca i mama  :Kiss:  ...baš je lijepo čuti da sve dolazi na svoje mjesto  :Heart:

----------


## Anci

Baš te lijepo čitati   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## MonaLisa

*iva_luca,   .*

----------


## rozalija

:Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## pirica

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Lidali

:Heart:   Tako me raznjeze ovi tvoji postovi... a vas dvije jos maaaalo i bliski susret   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Arkana10

samo nam pisi i dalje  :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

super mi je čitati ovako dobre "izvještaje"
ti lijepo malo uspori;čitaj,štrikaj,gledaj tv...i sve će brzo proći  :Smile:

----------


## ksena

a joj super za malu i mamicu  :D  :D 
sve najbolje ubuduce i uzivaj u ovome miru jos par dana   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Drage moje,
Evo me konačno, nakon duuuuugih šest dana of-line, pred ekranom! 
Renoviranje stana je u globalu gotovo (ostaju još detalji) te kupnja nešto namještaja..... ali...  :Grin:  baš se ne opterećujem time.... 

Bitno da smo moja Luca i ja dobro! A jesmo. 

Na kontroli smo bile u srijedu: doktorica veli da je jako zadovoljna, Luca je još uvijek živahna (ima još mjesta!) i sva je savršena mala curica   :Love:  Ah, kad je to rekla ja sam se sva rastopila. Teška je 2.800 g i od zadnje kontrole je rasla taman koliko treba. Ja pak nisam dobila niti grama od zadnje kontrole, dakle i dalje sam +12! 
Budući nam je to bio prvi pregled kod dr. iz rodilišta, moja je Luca, inače pomalo tvrdoglava, bila izuzetno raspoložena za suradnju: okretala se, namještala, čas nudila leđa, čas trbuh a da ne bi bilo zabune, u jednom je trenu lijepo raširila nogice i pokazala da je zaista  curica! Zbog silne aktivnosti cura si je omotala pupčanu vrpcu oko guze  :Laughing:  

Cerviks je, veli dokica, lagano omekšan ali još uvijek zatvoren (rekla je da smijemo na ples!) što sam ja shvatila kao dozvolu za skituljenje i odmah se bolje osjećam! Jučer smo bile punih 38 tj. Za slijedeći petak smo naručene na amnioskopiju (ako se uopće budem otvorila do tada).... 

Tata je jako ponosan..... danas je za svoju kćer odabrao najljepši krevetić u dućanu!   :Love:   U to ime smo otišli na pizzu (prva u trudnoći) i moram se  pohvaliti da smo Luca i ja našu smazale prije neg tata svoju  :D  

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Superman

:D za malu Lucu! I još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaš skorašnji najljepši dan!   :Kiss:

----------


## njumi

uživam u postovima   :Heart:

----------


## enya22

Super! :D ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

baš si mislim kad ćeš nam se javiti. već je napeto   :Wink:  
bravo cure i tata! evo vam malo vibrica za sreću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Love:

----------


## ina33

~~~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## regina78

> Budući nam je to bio prvi pregled kod dr. iz rodilišta, moja je Luca, inače pomalo tvrdoglava, bila izuzetno raspoložena za suradnju: okretala se, namještala, čas nudila leđa, čas trbuh a da ne bi bilo zabune, u jednom je trenu lijepo raširila nogice i pokazala da je zaista  curica! Zbog silne aktivnosti cura si je omotala pupčanu vrpcu oko guze


bas si me nasmijala a i MM, kaze takva bi bila i nasa  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## fjora

:Love:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## laky

:Heart:  

i za susret točno na jedan datum   :Grin:

----------


## renci

:Heart:

----------


## uporna

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## iva77

evo ja šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~
za sretan porod i najljepši susret   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

iva   :Heart:  i Luca   :Zaljubljen:  bravo cure  :D

----------


## marti_sk

Reci su izlisne nakon svakog tvog posta, bas nemam reci jer sam rastopljena  i rascmoljena    :Zaljubljen:  

 :Kiss:  za mamu i Luci

----------


## Charlie

:Heart:

----------


## mika.kika

za mamu i lucu   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## i dora

:Zaljubljen:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sretan,lagani porod i najljepši susret sa svojom curicom!  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

:Heart:

----------


## bibi33

sitno brojite, još malo i evo male luce ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

cure moje super to vama ide   :Heart:

----------


## amyx

:Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

:Heart:  


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Saint:

----------


## Deja2

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## wewa

:Kiss:   :Heart:   :D

----------


## kiara

:Heart:

----------


## ZO

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## lilium

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Jučer smo bile punih 38 tj.


 :shock: , ajme šta vrime leti!
 :D   :Heart:   :Kiss:   i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za već veliku živahnu curu i njenu mamu   :Love:

----------


## rotty

:Zaljubljen:  uzivajte

----------


## barbi26

Uživaj Luca još malo u maminom trbuhu i skupljaj puno snage za sve ono maženje i ljubljenje koje te čeka kad im dođeš u zagrljaj, treba to izdržat!!   :Heart:  

Iva   :Kiss:

----------


## andiko

Ajme...pa Luca samo što nije upoznala mamu!!! Bravo  :D  :D

----------


## rozalija

za Lucu i mamicu puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  .

----------


## BHany

Luca i mama   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

drugar'ca luca se dobro sprem'la za raport, svaka joj čast!  :Heart:  
a ti bi stvarno mogla malo više jesti! mislim, +12, tko je vidio tako izgladnjivati vlastito čedo?!  :Grin:

----------


## iva_luca

> .... a ti bi stvarno mogla malo više jesti! mislim, +12, tko je vidio tako izgladnjivati vlastito čedo?!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  E jesi opaljena, svaka čast! Moj ljubljeni je presretan što nisam dobila više - kaže, lakše ćeš rodit   :Heart:  a Luca je ionako taman!!!!

A kad se u krevetu prevrćem s jednog boka na drugi (onako teška i okrugla) onda mi od milja tepa da se "_kitopsina nasukala na plažu_".  8)

----------


## vesnare

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## TONI

:Heart:  bravo cure

----------


## tikica_69

iva_luca   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

rasplakala si me  :Heart:

----------


## Lidali

:Zaljubljen:  
Vi stvarno usitnile   :Heart:   jos maaaaalo!

----------


## elena

Još malo...   :Love:

----------


## MonaLisa

Joj, *iva_luca*, još malo i evo vas svo troje na okupu... Zamišljaš li skori susret?   :Heart:  

(Puno je vremena prošlo no ja se još uvijek , k'o da je jučer bilo, sjećam kako smo ti, bebomanka i ja u razmaku od par dana objavile naše vijesti. I još ne mogu vjerovati da smo stigle do samoga cilja.)

----------


## fritulica1

> (Puno je vremena prošlo no ja se još uvijek , k'o da je jučer bilo, sjećam kako smo ti, bebomanka i ja u razmaku od par dana objavile naše vijesti. I još ne mogu vjerovati da smo stigle do samoga cilja.)


  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Kjara

stvarno je još malo, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za malu Lucu i mamu i tatu i za skoro upoznavanje   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

> (Puno je vremena prošlo no ja se još uvijek , k'o da je jučer bilo, sjećam kako smo ti, bebomanka i ja u razmaku od par dana objavile naše vijesti. I još ne mogu vjerovati da smo stigle do samoga cilja.)


Vas tri cure ste ekipa kakva se teško može ponoviti, ekipa za pamćenje!!!

----------


## iva_luca

> Joj, *iva_luca*, još malo i evo vas svo troje na okupu... Zamišljaš li skori susret?   
> 
> (Puno je vremena prošlo no ja se još uvijek , k'o da je jučer bilo, sjećam kako smo ti, bebomanka i ja u razmaku od par dana objavile naše vijesti. I još ne mogu vjerovati da smo stigle do samoga cilja.)


O da, draga, zamišljam ja naš susret već dugooo, dugooo i smješkam se blaženo!   :Embarassed:  Još kad mi je bebomanka rekla "_da znaš kako je lijepo i ti bi požurila s porodom"_ ... Iako, toliko volim moju Lucu u trbuhu da mi je pomisao na skoro fizičko razdvajanje pomalo neobična (ma znaš i sama!). 
Jedino mi je iskreno žao što se nas tri nismo uspjele sresti i prošetati trbuščiće. Nema veze, nadam se da ćemo ljetos prošetati klince po Bundeku   :Love:

----------


## ZO

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mia

uskoro ce i mala princeza ugledati svijet  :D 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ u to ime~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jurisnik

Još malo. 
~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## H2O

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši susret   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

:Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Moja gracilna (sad je to definitivno jer ima svega 2900 g na punih 39 tjedana) Luca i ja smo večeras bile na kontroli. CTG uredan, trudova nema, ja i dalje samo uloživa ja jedan prst ali ne i otvorena.... Dr. probala napraviti amnioskopiju ali nije išlo. Još se ispričava jer to, kao, znade boljeti. Aaaah, neš ti frke, mi koke koje smo probla punkciju ne percipiramo tamo neki amnioskop kao razlog za jaukanje  :Laughing:  

Probali smo izmjeriti protoke: kod pupčane se još i htjela namjestiti ali, kad je trebalo dalje, moja je Luca odbila suradnju. Samo je laganini micala glavu ko da nam kaže -_No no, dosta je bilo, dobro sam i nemojte me gnjaviti_! Rekla sam ja, bit će ona tatino malo tvrdoglavo magare  :Love:  

Ali, situacija se blago komplicira..... malo mi je porastao tlak (još uvijek ispod granice) ali, dovoljno da se zabrinem. Noge i ruke su mi jako natečene, ponekad i lice.... dakle, nakupljanje vode u organizmu rezultiralo je značajnijim prirastom tjelesne težine  :shock: 

Tlakomjer je dobio počasno mjesto u mom životu i družimo se dvaput dnevno do daljnjega! 

Slijedeća kontrola (ako sve bude ok) je u srijedu. A dr. bi me s napunjenih 40 tjedana htjela hospitalizirati...   :Sad:   Kaže da moje godine, ivf T, blago porasli tlak.... nalažu oprez... 
Morat ćemo se Luca i ja dogovoriti kako to izbjeći!

----------


## fjora

baš sam mislila na tebe i kako je prošla kontrola, super da je sve ok i da te nisu zadržali još   :Love:

----------


## mia

curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu, da se tlak stabilizira, tekucina pocne izlaziti van i da nam se luca pridruzi nakon jednog prekrasnog prirodnog poroda   :Love:

----------


## laky

> Moja gracilna (sad je to definitivno jer ima svega 2900 g na punih 39 tjedana) Luca i ja smo večeras bile na kontroli. CTG uredan, trudova nema, ja i dalje samo uloživa ja jedan prst ali ne i otvorena.... Dr. probala napraviti amnioskopiju ali nije išlo. Još se ispričava jer to, kao, znade boljeti. Aaaah, neš ti frke, mi koke koje smo probla punkciju ne percipiramo tamo neki amnioskop kao razlog za jaukanje  
> 
> Probali smo izmjeriti protoke: kod pupčane se još i htjela namjestiti ali, kad je trebalo dalje, moja je Luca odbila suradnju. Samo je laganini micala glavu ko da nam kaže -_No no, dosta je bilo, dobro sam i nemojte me gnjaviti_! Rekla sam ja, bit će ona tatino malo tvrdoglavo magare  
> 
> Ali, situacija se blago komplicira..... malo mi je porastao tlak (još uvijek ispod granice) ali, dovoljno da se zabrinem. Noge i ruke su mi jako natečene, ponekad i lice.... dakle, nakupljanje vode u organizmu rezultiralo je značajnijim prirastom tjelesne težine  :shock: 
> 
> Tlakomjer je dobio počasno mjesto u mom životu i družimo se dvaput dnevno do daljnjega! 
> 
> Slijedeća kontrola (ako sve bude ok) je u srijedu. A dr. bi me s napunjenih 40 tjedana htjela hospitalizirati...    Kaže da moje godine, ivf T, blago porasli tlak.... nalažu oprez... 
> Morat ćemo se Luca i ja dogovoriti kako to izbjeći!


Luca je odlučila doći pridruziti se na najljepši datum   :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naljepši susret. Od   :Heart:   vam želim nezoboravan prvi susret i naljepši prvi dodir i poljubac mamice upućen maloj Luci. Sretno draga moja.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## MonaLisa

*iva_luca*, ma izdržat ćemo mi još ovo malo vremena. A Luca ti je stvarno prava gracija, za razliku od mog malog mede. 

I meni su noge i ruke da ne govorim u kom stanju, pa sam jučer upućena obaviti danas još i dodatne pretrage, no sve je ispalo ok. Dakle, u pitanju je isključivo nakupljanje vode, tlak je ok kao i sve ostalo što bi moglo upućivati na neke komplikacije. Zadnja će mi kontrola u nedjelju pa da vidimo što nam donosi...

Drži se, draga, i daj se nešto suvislo dogovori sa svojom curkom. Malena je očito tvrdoglava (na tatu, jelte?), ali tko zna...

----------


## sretna35

super ste vas dvije to dogurale
oticanje nogu i ruku u kasnoj trudnoći je vrlo često  bez obzira na godine i IVF barem koliko je meni poznato
želim da vam u miru proteknu ovi dani prije susreta "licem u lice"
 :Heart:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> ..... malo mi je porastao tlak (još uvijek ispod granice) ali, dovoljno da se zabrinem. Noge i ruke su mi jako natečene, ponekad i lice.... dakle, nakupljanje vode u organizmu rezultiralo je značajnijim prirastom tjelesne težine  :shock: 
> 
> Tlakomjer je dobio počasno mjesto u mom životu i družimo se dvaput dnevno do daljnjega!


Ovo se isto meni dogodilo. I također sam fino svaki dan mjerila tlak. 
Samo ti dobro prati i ne brini se, dok ga di redovito kontroliraš neće on preko granice.
Prepadne se štreberice pa se povuče  :Grin:  .
To naticanje i porast tlaka  se uglavnom događa u zadnjim tjednima trudnoće.
Ja sam čak slikala svoje noge da im se mogu smijati kasnije. Ko da sam krafne u njih ugurala   :Laughing: 
Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

Biti će sve OK.........

da.... eto približava se i taj prekrasan trenutak.....    :Love:

----------


## amyx

iva_luca ~~~~~~~~~da bude sve ok i da prođe bez prijevremenog odlaska u bolnicu

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## Kjara

ma sve će biti super, joj suze mi idu od sreće što ćete se uskoro i to vrlo uskoro upoznati, puno vam  :Kiss:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Još malo i Luca je s nama  :D

----------


## bibi33

Evo Luce, kuca nam na vrata. Sve to ide lijepo svojim tokom, ne se zamarati. Kod koje si ti to doktorice (znam da si bila kod dr.R.) i u koju bolnicu ideš roditi?

----------


## elena

> curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu, da se tlak stabilizira, tekucina pocne izlaziti van i da nam se luca pridruzi nakon jednog prekrasnog prirodnog poroda


x   :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mamu i Lucu da sve ide onako kako ste se vas dvije dogovorile   :Heart:   :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## uporna

Glavno da je kontrola dobro prošla i da je tvoja gracilna Luca dobro.
E sad tlak redovno kontroliraš, to što si natečena je nuspojava trudnoće (ovjekovječi je za uspomenu   :Grin:  ), a Luca će doći kad ona to odluči.  :Kiss:   tebi i Luci.

----------


## iva_luca

> Evo Luce, kuca nam na vrata. Sve to ide lijepo svojim tokom, ne se zamarati. Kod koje si ti to doktorice (znam da si bila kod dr.R.) i u koju bolnicu ideš roditi?


Nakon navršenog 38 tjedna uobičajeno je kontrolirati T u rodilištu. Tako sam ja odabrala (po preporuci) dr. Sabolovioć Rudman (iznimno pažljiva i ugodna), a prema planu - radi kvalitetne kontrole i eventualnih komplikacija, jer, ipak je to Vinogradska! 
A Varaždin i prirodni porod i dalje ostaje prva opcija, ako sve bude u redu! Moj ljubljeni mi jutros uz kavicu veli da mu je Varaždinsko rodilište baš po mjeri, vrlo čisto i uredno ali nekako prisnije i intimnije   :Love:

----------


## Pepita

Jedva čekam vidjeti tvoju Lucu.
Neka Luca izađe kad poželi   :Love:  
Jedva čekam da vas vidim zajedno.
Presretna sam   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

:Heart:  

 :Kiss:  hrabra zeno!   :Love:

----------


## Arkana10

Da prodje sve bez problema  :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Drage moje, jučer su se pojavili prvi znaci bliskog poroda!  8) 
Sluzni čep, iliti cervikalna sluz je počela lagano, sasvim lagano otjecati (otplrilike kao sluz za vrijeme ovulacije, ali gušće, tamnije i blago sukrvasto)... što znači da će porod zaista nastupiti u slijedećih cca tjedan dana!!!  
Noćas su me probudili lažni trudovi.... prošetala sam do kupaonice, prozračila stan, pojela nešto   :Grin:  i legla ponovo čekati slijedeći... pa da počenem odbrojavati. Ali šipak! Zaspala sam. 
Danas cijeli dan osluškujem... Luca se ponaša ko da se ništa ne događa... pa sve nešto mislim da ću još malo cupkati. 
Do tada, presložit ću torbu, popeglati posteljinu za Lucin krevetić, oprati prozore, okačiti zavjese, isčetkati tepih...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## fritulica1

> što znači da će porod zaista nastupiti u slijedećih cca tjedan dana!!!


~~~~~~~~~ za porod kakav želiš i čarobno upoznavanje...  :Heart:

----------


## lilium

~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Charlie

~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## enya22

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepsi porod i carobno upoznavanje   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## mia

draga moja, zelim ti prirodan porod, ugodno osoblje u rodilistu i da luca sto prije dospije u tvoj i tatin zagrljaj! 

 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

> ... što znači da će porod zaista nastupiti u slijedećih cca tjedan dana!!!


Jedva čekam vidjeti malu šarmericu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školski porod i najljepši susret mame i njezine curice.
 :Love:

----------


## ina33

~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## Lambi

joj, još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Dakle iva_luca pa ti se valjda šališ   :Smile:  Sretno cure~~~~~~~

----------


## regina78

za skori susret i lagan porod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## laky

> Dakle iva_luca pa ti se valjda šališ   Sretno cure~~~~~~~


ma ne zaboravila je usput i napraviti zimnicu uz sve nabrojano   :Grin:

----------


## rikikiki

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za porod   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

~~~~~~~~~~ za lijep porod  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Superman

:Kiss:  Luci i mami od Supermana i mame!   :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

ooo, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

:Joggler:   :Sing:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~    :Heart:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

juuuuuhuuuuuuuu   :Heart:   :Heart:  
ako nešto trebaš dok si tamo, javi, nisam daleko od bolnice   :Wink:

----------


## ZO

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:   :Heart:

----------


## pippi

puno ~~~ za vas dvije.
još samo malo   :Heart: ...

----------


## sandra-zvrk

:Heart:  
Nek sve prođe što bezbolnije i da zagrliš Lucu čim prije!

----------


## elena

Još malo,  :D 
Sretno i da sve prođe u najboljem mogućem redu   :Heart:

----------


## bibi33

Sve će to biti super, super porod, već vidim kao da gledam   :Laughing:  .   :Heart:

----------


## wewa

Bice to porod iz snova:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Draga *iva_luca*, tako sam sretna zbog tebe, baš ovih dana razmišljam kad je tvoj termin i sad vidim topic.

Nek ti je sa srećom želim ti točno onakav porod kakav si sama priželjkuješ, a najbitnije je da Luca i ti budete dobro! Sretno!!!!

----------


## MonaLisa

*iva_luca*, ajme, došlo je vrijeme... Sretno, želim ti da uskoro držiš malu Lucu u svom naručju.   :Heart:

----------


## jadro

:Smile:

----------


## jadro

ajde Luce, ne moras bas cekati 1001 post...i ovih 861 je dovoljno za izlazak   :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

I ja sam uzbudjena zbog vas susret  :D  :D  :D 

Puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  za porod iz snova

----------


## marti_sk

> ajde Luce, ne moras bas cekati 1001 post...i ovih 861 je dovoljno za izlazak


ovo moram potpisati   :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

iva luca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepi porod

----------


## jurisnik

> ajde Luce, ne moras bas cekati 1001 post...i ovih 861 je dovoljno za izlazak


Ja sam baš razmišljala - je l' to iva_luce htjela imati na ovoj svojoj temi 1001 post ili je post kojim je otvorila ovu temu bio njen 1001. post?

----------


## jurisnik

I ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar porod.

----------


## jadro

> Ja sam baš razmišljala - je l' to iva_luce htjela imati na ovoj svojoj temi 1001 post ili je post kojim je otvorila ovu temu bio njen 1001. post?


ma nema veze (isto me "mucilo"), neka cura dodje pa cemo ponovno 1001.post s njom   :Smile:

----------


## rikikiki

> Ja sam baš razmišljala - je l' to iva_luce htjela imati na ovoj svojoj temi 1001 post ili je post kojim je otvorila ovu temu bio njen 1001. post?


Ovu temu je otvorila s 1001. postom  :Wink:

----------


## fegusti

> ...Do tada, presložit ću torbu, popeglati posteljinu za Lucin krevetić, oprati prozore, okačiti zavjese, isčetkati tepih...


...a onda možeš i do mene navratit...  :Grin:  
u posljednje vrijeme nešto ne rađam pa sam izgubila onaj poriv za sređivanjem gnjezdašca.
sada više nalikuje zamku...

sretno vam bilo, cure!

----------


## kik@

od srca ti zelim porod kakav si ti zelis  :Love:

----------


## iva_luca

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  fegusti
Danas sam oprala staklovinje - kad počne nazdravljanje, čaše ipak moraju biti savršeno čiste!  :Grin:

----------


## mačkulina

ja ti želim od sveg srca brz i lagan porod   :Love:

----------


## Pepita

Ja sam izribala i dušu svom stanu. Kad se rodila Laura skužila sam da zbilja puno toga nije imalo veze s njenim rođenjem   :Laughing:

----------


## Dodirko

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## amyx

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## iva_luca

Danas sam totalno bluuuuuz... po prvi put od kad sam trudna. Zašto?

Pa, bili smo na kontroli u Varaždinu: cerviks i dalje zatvoren... tlak i dalje na rubu.... a ono što me najviše zabrinulo je blago odstupanje u protocima....  

Budući da kod ivf T nema zabune oko trajanja trudnoće a samim time i TP, te kako se zbog zatvorenosti ne može napraviti amnioskopija da se provjeri stanje plodove vode, dr. Š. mi preporuča hospitalizaciju. Kaže, iako stanje nije ozbiljno, uskoro bi moglo postati pa bi rado napravila neke pretrage... Također mi predlaže da do slijedećg puta ozbiljno razmislim o CR jer, ako trudovi ne krenu do petka.....   :Sad:  

Sutra idem na još jednu kontrolu u Vinogradskoj ... tamo mi je hospitalizacija  spomenuta još prošli tjedan... pa ću sutra definitivno znati jel zaista moram na CR.  

Grrrrrrrrrrrr a tako sam se bila uljuljala u svoj mali svijet želja - prirodni porod uz poznatu i dragu glazbicu i na stolčiću, bez požurivanja, s ljubljenim za leđima i spremnim da mi pomogne.... 

No, izgleda da je došlo vrijeme da se probudim .... sve što treba za moju Lucu i njezinu sigurnost  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Draga moja, žao mi je ako ne bude baš onako kako si sanjala. Ne sumnjam u tvoju snagu, kako god bude, kod tebe mi je osobno fascinantno isprepletena dubina i jakost emocija, a unatoč tome izražen razbor i munjevita fleksibilnost (tu si mi, iskreno, uzor) tako da sam sigurna da će ono što ti odlučiš, nakon više mišljenja, biti baš ono što će za lucu bit najbolje   :Heart: ! Kako god bude, neka vam bude predivan prvi susret   :Heart:   !

----------


## fjora

ajde draga nemoj se sad uzrujavati kako bilo Luca ce uskoro upoznati svoju mamu

----------


## Lidali

:Love:   Najvažnije je da sve u konačnici bude OK - a tako će bez sumnje i biti  8) 
Još malo i grlit ćeš svoju savršenu malu   :Heart:  Lucu, a to je li na svijet došla na način kako si zamišljala i priželjkivala ili pak CR bit će u usporedbi s tim beznačajno... vjeruj mi...
 :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

> sve što treba za moju Lucu i njezinu sigurnost


sama si sve rekla, a ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ipak sve bude kako si željela   :Heart:

----------


## Superman

Ma, naravno, ipak je sad Luca najvažnija!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaš najljepši susret!   :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

potpisujem našu *ZO*

 :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

Bebici i mami je tako lijepo skupa da im se ne žuri.... a priroda kaže moraš.... 


 :Love:

----------


## rikikiki

Dolazi nam Luuuuucaaaaa  :Love:

----------


## bebomanka

Draage moje..Iva i Luca   :Love:  
Moj unutarnji sat mi je govorio da je danas DAN! 
Jedva se docepah kompa da vidim kako napredujete...
Saljem vam bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve prodje bez ikakvih problema,bez obzira o kakvom se porodu radilo.
Zelim ti da ti se zelja za prirodnim porodom ostvari ali naravno da je sve nevazno ako se radi za dobrobit male Luce a i njezine mamice   :Heart:  

Ja sam sretna da sam isla na carski jer mi je nakon toliko problematicne trudnoce bilo nevazno kojim putem cu ugledati svoje zlato vec samo da sve prodje u redu! Mislim da sam time uskratila jos dodatne strahove koje bi moj maleni osjetio preko mene a da ne pricam o mogucim komplikacijama....

Cijelom dusom i u mislima sam uz vas drage moje!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za predivan,nezaboravan susret i sretno "razdvajanje"!
Jedva cekam sretne vijesti!!  :D

----------


## lilium

:Heart:

----------


## jurisnik

> Jedva cekam sretne vijesti!!  :D


I ja. 

~~~~~~
~~~~~~
~~~~~~ za porod

----------


## uporna

Iva_luca, nek bude onako kako će biti najbolje za Lucu  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## elena

> Iva_luca, nek bude onako kako će biti najbolje za Lucu


x   :Love:

----------


## Charlie

*iva_luca* vaš susret s Lucom bit će najljepši na svijetu bez obzira kako malena došla na svijet   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## taya

~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## bibi33

vjeruj luci, zna ona što je najbolje za nju, na kraju će luce sama odlučiti kako će doći na svijet, a bit će vam predivno, bude li to na ovaj ili onaj način  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

neka bude kako je najbolje za tebe i Lucu  :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

kako god dosla Luca znam da ce to biti savrseno   :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

> Grrrrrrrrrrrr a tako sam se bila uljuljala u svoj mali svijet želja - prirodni porod uz poznatu i dragu glazbicu i na stolčiću, bez požurivanja, s ljubljenim za leđima i spremnim da mi pomogne....


  :Love:  kako te samo dobro razumijem
proživjela sam isto
ono što ti migu reći jest da je najbitnije da ti i Luca budete dobro
sve ostalo je manje važno...
naše želje su jedno, a stvarnost drugo... nažalost...
 :Kiss:  i bit će sve ok

----------


## amyx

Bitno da je luca ok a kakav će biti porod, ah bože moj. Kaj bude bude. Joj jedva čekam neke nove vijesti a uskoro i avatar  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Cvita

Sretno, iva_luca !

----------


## Tonka30

Sretno iva_luca!
Uskoro ćete se upoznati, izljubiti, maziti... :D 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mia

> Draga moja, žao mi je ako ne bude baš onako kako si sanjala. Ne sumnjam u tvoju snagu, kako god bude, kod tebe mi je osobno fascinantno isprepletena dubina i jakost emocija, a unatoč tome izražen razbor i munjevita fleksibilnost (tu si mi, iskreno, uzor) tako da sam sigurna da će ono što ti odlučiš, nakon više mišljenja, biti baš ono što će za lucu bit najbolje  ! Kako god bude, neka vam bude predivan prvi susret    !


u potpunosti x

 :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naljepši susret mamice i male Luce.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Suncem.m.

> iva_luca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Grrrrrrrrrrrr a tako sam se bila uljuljala u svoj mali svijet želja - prirodni porod uz poznatu i dragu glazbicu i na stolčiću, bez požurivanja, s ljubljenim za leđima i spremnim da mi pomogne.... 
> 
> 
>   kako te samo dobro razumijem
> proživjela sam isto
> ono što ti migu reći jest da je najbitnije da ti i Luca budete dobro
> ...


  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malu Lucu, za njenu mamu i prekrasan susret   :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

susret će biti prelijep,bez obzira kakav bio
neka ti nit vodilja bude ono što je najsigurnije za lucu i tebe  :Love:

----------


## Bebel

Kako god Luca odluči, samo da ste vas obje dobro
 :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

> susret će biti prelijep,bez obzira kakav bio
> neka ti nit vodilja bude ono što je najsigurnije za lucu i tebe


  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

...i opusti se koliko možeš. Ovo ja iz iskustva   :Kiss:

----------


## Arkana10

samo da znas da mislimo na vas   :Love:

----------


## pirica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najlijepši susret  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skorašnji susret i uskoro najlješi novi avatar na forumu   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

Sretno cure!   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Saint:   i njenu mamu.  

 :Love:

----------


## Deja2

Good luck!  :Heart:

----------


## regina78

za skori susret  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## iva_luca

Ah drage moje, tako ste me raznježile! 

Ukratko - jučer sam smještena u bolnicu zbog povišenog tlaka! 
Danas je pala odluka da idem na CR jer je za Lucu to najsigurnije u ovim okolnostima. Ujutro ću znati kad sam na programu. 
Sad kad je odluka definitivna.... ja sam konačno mirna, prihvatila sam da je to staza na kojoj ćemo se konačno vidjeti i sad jedva čekam! 

P.s. Tata nam predvečer poslao porukicu koja glasi: "Tiruriru stigao krevetić!"   :Love:

----------


## ina33

> Sad kad je odluka definitivna.... ja sam konačno mirna, prihvatila sam da je to staza na kojoj ćemo se konačno vidjeti i sad jedva čekam!


  :Love: . Mislim na vas, 'ku noć vam želim još malo 2-in-1   :Heart:  !

----------


## fegusti

iva+luca...  :Heart:  
sada samo  :Cekam:  malu caricu  :Kiss:

----------


## enya22

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepsi prvi susret mame i male Luce!  :Heart:

----------


## laky

Sretno draga   :Heart:  
i mene taj tlak zeza ,držim ga pod kontrolom za sad mislim ali....

----------


## MIJA 32

sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## taya

~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## i dora

Sretno!  :Love:

----------


## fjora

gdje si ti online   :Laughing:  , direkt s poroda

držim fige, mislim na vas   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

> Sad kad je odluka definitivna.... ja sam konačno mirna, prihvatila sam da je to staza na kojoj ćemo se konačno vidjeti i sad jedva čekam! 
> P.s. Tata nam predvečer poslao porukicu koja glasi: "Tiruriru stigao krevetić!"


Drage naše cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam obje budete dobro.   :Heart:  za najljepši, skori susret.
 :D za tatu.

----------


## Lidali

:Love:   Cure drage, jos maaaaaaaaalo je ostalo do pravog početka  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amyx

joooooooooj jedva čekam   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## marti_sk

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najlepsi susret   :Heart:

----------


## thaia28

*iva_luca* sretno i  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što ljepši susret   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pippi

Sretno cure   :Heart:  , još malo i pozdravljamo Ivu i Lucu.
 :Kiss:  &   :Love:  .

----------


## wewa

Sretno, drage curice   :Heart:

----------


## jadro

ja jedva cekam... :D 
bit ce to jos jedna carica   :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dugo očekivani susret  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Sretno cure.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naljepši susret mamice i male Luce.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## bibi33

luca  :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

I ja sam bila na carskom, i sve te pripreme, i iščekivanje hoće sve proći u redu, i onaj tren kad je doktor rekao " pokažite je mami ", e to nikad neću zaboravit.
totalno sam se slomila, suze ko kuća, a 2 mjeseca sam provela u bolnici i nisam ni jednu pustila.

Još taj mali korak i počinje novi život!
 :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Lucu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Mamu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Tatu


 :Love:

----------


## maja8

sretno :D  :D

----------


## ksena28

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe u najbolje redu! sretno    :Love:

----------


## Charlie

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Kikica1

Sretno, curke!

----------


## Kjara

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Lucu
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Mamu
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Tatu


sretno  :Love:

----------


## BHany

Sretno vam bilo i predivan vam bio prvi susret   :Love:

----------


## Dadica

sretno   :Love:

----------


## uporna

Sad kad je krevetić doma moće doći i Luca. Sretno cure i mislimo na vas.  :Love:

----------


## elena

Sretno cure i ~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši prvi susret!   :Love:

----------


## vikki

Sretno!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## WINNI

Sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## taMarelica

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ia30

~~~~~~nek  sve prođe u najboljem redu  :Heart:  
mislimo na vas  :Love:

----------


## fritulica1

~~~~~~~ za mamu i njenu curu!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

~~~~~~~ za mamu i njenu curu!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mamu i malu caricu Lucu!!
Boze kako sam uzbudjena!! Moj Dorian vec jedva ceka upoznati malu ljepoticu..  :Grin:   :D 

MISLIMO NA VAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zisu

~~~~~~~~~ za mamu i Lucu! I za najljepsi prvi susret

----------


## Cvita

Sretno mami i Luci!   :Kiss:

----------


## k&s

Sretno! 


 :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

Čekam, čekam malu Lucu i nestrpljiva sam užasno   :Grin:  

SRETNO VAM CURE NAŠE  :D  :D  :D 

 :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

Uh Uh..................   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  

 :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Za hrabru mamu, pazljivog tatu i prekraznu princezicu koju svi iscekujemo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

cure   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

Ajmo cure još par postova i 1001 za malu Lucu...

----------


## ole

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mamu i malu ljepoticu   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## andrejaaa

Sretno!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Lucu i njenu mamu

----------


## i dora

Pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Lucu i njenu mamu i najljepši susret!  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## Denny

Dragoj Luci i njenoj mami ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za predivan prvi susret!!!   :Heart:   :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

Hoće li princeza stići na Valentinovo?    :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

Ja sam toliko uzbuđenja, stalno čirkam...

----------


## amyx

:Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:   a Luce još nema. Baš sam nestrpljiva

----------


## rozalija

cure   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

Luca   :Cekam:  mi te cekamo i jako smo nestrpljive   :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

:Cekam:  
lovi me nervoza kao da mi se radi o užem članu obitelji    :Love:  
Drage naše cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~-mo da je sve OK
 :Heart:

----------


## ina33

~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## Sonja29

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## tonili

Za najljepši susret pun ljubavi i sreće!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mia

tiruriru gdje ste   :Cekam:  

sigurno je luca dosla pa se mazite danas   :Kiss:  

cekam lijepe vijesti   :Love:   i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da dodju sto prije

----------


## Denny

O LUUUCEEE...   LUCE MALA...    :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Gdje si nam?     :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

:Kiss:

----------


## Lidali

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## taya

:Cekam:   :Heart:   :Cekam:

----------


## Lambi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Denny

Znam ja, neće Luca do 1001. posta, a to je još samo malo. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## jurisnik

Je li stigla Luca?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

čekamo te Luco s veseljem  :D  :D

----------


## Biene

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## zhabica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

Luce mala, ljubimo te svi.
Čarobne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za tebe i tvoju mamu. Javite nam se što prije   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

:Raspa:  Luce???   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Cannisa

:Cekam:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

Luce   :Cekam:  cekamo te, nemoj biti tvrdoglava i dodji, a mozda si vec dosla pa si zauzeta s mamom i tatom   :Heart:

----------


## silkica

:Heart:

----------


## Pepita

Evo me malo u vokativu: Luceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee javi seeeeeee!!!   :Grin:

----------


## Pepita

> Evo me malo u vokativu: Luceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee javi seeeeeee!!!


Ili ti ga: ojjjjjj Luce...

----------


## Suncem.m.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## enya22

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Luce, Luce mala jesi stigla kod svoje mamice? Mi te   :Cekam:   da možemo  :D  :D  :D  :D  od sreće.
Cure~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## lilium

~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

> Ili ti ga: ojjjjjj Luce...


jel mozemo vise zapivat? 

 :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## amyx

:Raspa:   :Cekam:   pa ja ne znam zakaj nama niko niš ne javlja

----------


## taya

:Cekam:  :Cekam:  , ovo mi je veća briga nego sutrašnja punkcija
~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## iva77

cure moje nadam se da ste dobro te se mazite i nemože te se zato javiti 
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## fjora

1001. post za Lucu i Ivu !!!!!   :Love:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
htjela ja poslati ali me iva77 preduhitrila

----------


## dani39

:D  :D  :D Za Lucu!

----------


## mačkulina

go luce go~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## fjora

koliko ja znam nije još rodila 
vibriram da sve bude super
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## i dora

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lagani porod i čaroban prvi susret mame i Luce!  :Love:

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:  mislimo na vas   :Heart:

----------


## Tayra

~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Cure da ne birnete, Luca još nije stigla izgleda da će sutra biti sretan događaj. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## enya22

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## andream

~~~~~~~~~~ za veliki događaj   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## kiara

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i ja šaljem vibrice za veliki događaj  :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   za sutra

----------


## Sonja29

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## amyx

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## regina78

za sutra  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

> za sutra  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Kjara

za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

*Luceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee* ČEKAMO TE  :D  :D  :D 

 :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra za naše cure.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Ginger

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## H2O

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dolazak male Luce danas.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## sretna35

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## taya

~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## thaia28

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Superman

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Lucu i mamu!   :Heart:

----------


## jadro

svanuo je i taj dan...ako nije danas, onda..svanut ce i taj dan   :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

Hm .... nadam se da nam je Luca stigla   :Heart:

----------


## wewa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

ajmo, luca! mama je već nestrpljiva...






... a i mi  :Grin:

----------


## Arkana10

~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## uporna

Zvala sam rodilište: stigla je Luca jutros u 9 teška je 2600 i nešto i 40 i nešto dugačka (sory kaj ne znam točno nisam dobro zapamtila).
I mama i kćer su dobro.

Čestitam mami na kćeri i draga Luce dobro nam došla. :D  :D  :D   :Teletubbies:   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:   :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:   :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## laky

:D  :D  :D čestitam

----------


## ZO

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :D  :D  :D  :D 
bravo Luce, bravo mama  :D  :D  :D   :Joggler:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## thaia28

čestitam sretnoj mami i sretnom tati i malenoj Luci neka je najsretnija dobrodošlica na ovaj svijet  :D  :D  :D

----------


## pirica

:D   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:   :Klap:  čestitam mami i tati, *Luce* dobrodošla

----------


## mia

:D   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## tiki_a

Jeeeeeee, Luca dobro nam došla   :Joggler:   :D   :Joggler:  Mami veeelika   :Kiss:  Bravo tata  :D

----------


## Charlie

Juhuuuuuu  :D  :D  :D  Čestitke mami i tati, dobrodošla nam Luce!

----------


## Denny

> čestitam sretnoj mami i sretnom tati i malenoj Luci neka je najsretnija dobrodošlica na ovaj svijet  :D  :D  :D


Potpisujem!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## andream

ajme virim svako malo da vidim vijesti, kad ono... SRETNO CURICI I RODITELJIMA, zaslužili ste svoj najljepši slatki smotuljak   :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

:D  :D  :D  :D  ČESTITAM sretnim roditeljima ,Luce dobro došla  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Čestitam od   :Heart:   sretnim roditeljima i mala Luce dobrodošla. 
Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za cure.

----------


## marti_sk

jeeeeee  napokon *Luce* nam je dosla!

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Mama, tata cestitam vam   :Heart:

----------


## ole

:D   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Joggler:   dobrodosla Luce!!!
Cestitam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## k&s

Čestitam od   :Heart:  !

----------


## Marsupilami

Cestitke od srca  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

Jeeeeee  :D  :D  :D  Napokon nam je Luca došla, dobrodošla :D  :D  :D 
Čestitam mami i tati i želim im preeeeekrasno druženje sa malom lutkom!
Jedva čekam da je vidim  :Zaljubljen:  
 :Joggler:   :Sing:

----------


## Kikica1

Luce, dobrodosla!!! Cestitke roditeljima ! :D   :Bouncing:   :D

----------


## zisu

Čestitam!!! Luce dobrodosla   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Vali

Čestitam!!!  :D

----------


## elena

:D Čestitke roditeljima! Luce dobrodošla nam!   :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

:D čestitam mami i tati od srca, a Luci predviđam puuuuno ljubavi   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## iva77

:D  :D  :D  :D 
*čestitam i mami i tati a maloj princezi šaljem laganu  za dobrodošlicu*  :Love:

----------


## lilium

:D   :Heart:   :D 
Cestitam!

----------


## reba

:D  čestitke od srca  :D

----------


## taya

Luce dobrodošla!  :D  :Sing:   :D  :Heart: 
  Čestitke mami i  tati!

----------


## enya22

Cestitam od srca mami i tati, a maloj Luci zelim dobrodoslicu!  :D  :D   :Heart:  
I ja jedva cekam da vidim dugoocekivano malo cudo!  :Love:

----------


## alec

jeeeeeee, konačno je mala Luce stigla  :D .
čestitam mami i tati na malenoj princezi   :Kiss:   :Heart:  .

----------


## wewa

cestitam od srca ponosnim roditeljima, a narocito divnoj, divnoj majci!  :D 
Luce, dobro nam dosla!  :D

----------


## jadro

od   :Heart:  , velike ko kuca, iskrene i  :D  cestitke

----------


## jadro

i da, sve varijante 1001.posta su zadovoljene   :Smile:  ...pocet je sa 1001.maminim postom, sam topic ima i vise od 1001.posta, ma Luce saljemo ti 1001   :Kiss:

----------


## kiara

čestitke od   :Heart:   i   :Kiss:  maloj Luci :D  :D   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Kiss:

----------


## bibi33

Draga Luce, jako mi je drago što si došla među nas. Od srca ti želim sve najbolje u daljnjem tvom životu   :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

:D Uh..uh....napokon! :D Jedna slinava,suzava   :Kiss:  maloj Luci i njezinoj majcici od tete bebomanke.. :D 
*ISKRENE CESTITKE!!!!!!*
Uzivajte u najsretnijem,najljepsem,NEZABORAVNOM danu i veselite se danima koji vam sada slijede! 
CMOK,CMOK,CMOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKK......  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~majcici da se sto brze oporavi!
Jedva cekam javljanje i sliciceeeeeeeee!!

----------


## fritulica1

Stgla Luceeeee, Luceeee mala!!!  :Sing:  

Cestitam mami i tati!  :D

----------


## andiko

Čestitam od srca našoj Ivi-Luci koja je dočekala svoju zlaticu  :D 
A sićušnoj Luci želim veliku dobrodošlicu :D

----------


## pippi

Čestitam od   :Heart:  mami i tati!
Veliki kiss Luci  :D !

----------


## fjora

draga, čestitamo( mm, L. i ja) od srca i želimo sve najbolje u životu  :D  :D  :D   :Love:  , velika pusa Luci   :Kiss:

----------


## Nikoleta

Dobrodošla djevojčice lijepog imena!!!
Imaš mamu s ogromnim   :Heart:  .
Objema vam šaljem veliku   :Kiss:  .

----------


## Tia

Čestitam!

----------


## Lidali

:D  Savrsenoj maloj mrvici velika dobrodoslica  - nek ju kroz zivot prati samo sve najljepse  :Heart: 
Cestitke hrabroj mami ogromnog srca i sretnom tati - konacno ste docekali i ovaj dan!!!!!!

----------


## Superman

:D  :D  :D  Čestitke od   :Heart:  !

----------


## sretna35

forum sav se trese i poskakuje od sreće  :D  :D  :D 
naša Luca je konačno tu (oprostite mama i tata, ali svi smo je s veseeljem čekali, pa je vidim nekako kao našu)
pusice čitavoj obitelji   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Tayra

juhuuuuuuuuuuuu, luce dobrodošla  :D  :D  :D 

Čestitke mami i tati!  :D

----------


## nela37

Čestitke   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Deja2

Čestitam mami i tati, našoj maloj Luci veeeelika dobrodošlica! :D

----------


## Dadica

Čestitam :D    :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

Čestitke i od mene! :D  :D  :D

----------


## vesnare

čestitam od srca :D   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## jurisnik

Čestitam!!!  :D

----------


## Kjara

:D  :D  :D  :D Luca želim ti veliku dobrodošlicu   :Kiss:  

mami i tati čestitke od sveg   :Heart:  ,

----------


## fjora

:D Čestitam, draga moja i čestitam tvom ljubljenom, luca naša mala, zlato predragocjeno, dobro nam došla   :Heart:  !

----------


## fjora

> :D Čestitam, draga moja i čestitam tvom ljubljenom, luca naša mala, zlato predragocjeno, dobro nam došla   !


Ovo je bila ina33, u gostima kod fjore  :Smile: .

----------


## Ameli

čestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

Luce dobro nam došla  :Kiss:  
mami i tati čestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## tonili

BOOOOOOK LUUUUCE!!!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

:Bye:   Luce!  Dobro došla princezo.    :Heart:  

Mama i Tata čestitam!      :Kiss:

----------


## kata1

Oooooooo  Luce draga koliko li si sreće učinila svima nama a tek svojoj mami i tati  :D  :D  :D   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## sky

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Biene

Čestitam od   :Heart:   :D  :D  :D

----------


## Ginger

:D  :D 
čestitaaaaaaaam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Luce naša, dobro nam došla!!!
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Čula sam se sa ivom_lucom i sad da javim detalje:
težina 2630 grama
dugačka 46 cm
ista je tata ima crnu kratku kosicu i dugačke noktiće - mamina mačkica (kojima je grepkala mamu po mjehuru) i cura doji  :D   :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## i dora

Čestitam od   :Heart:  na malenom   :Saint:

----------


## MonaLisa

Jeaaaa... bravo [/b]iva_luca*, čestitam na maloj graciji  :D*

----------


## Dodirko

:Zaljubljen:    ma   :Love:  !

----------


## Bebel

> ista je tata ima crnu kratku kosicu i dugačke noktiće - mamina mačkica (kojima je grepkala mamu po mjehuru) i cura doji  :D


Bravo Luce, samo ti papaj :D 
Čestitam sretnim roditeljima, a maloj manekenkici želim dug i zdravljem ispunjen život.

----------


## kjb

Čestitam mami i tati na najdražoj pikulici :D  :D  :D 
Luce naapokon smo te dočekali, dobrodošla  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Čestitke mami i tati!!! Dobrodošlica Luci i puse svima!!!
 :D  :D  :D 
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## enya22

:Zaljubljen:   :Love:

----------


## andrejaaa

Čestitam sretnim roditeljima i velika dobrodošlica malenoj Luci   :Heart:    :D  :D !!!!!

----------


## MIJA 32

čestitke mami i tati :D 
maloj Luci   :Kiss:

----------


## Andro-gen

Evo, da se i predstavnik muške populacije foruma pridruži čestitkama:
 :D  :D 

Vjerojatno nas ima još, no izgubili smo se u ovom rafalu čestitki!
Sljedeći put dolazi Iva Luce

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

ČESTITAM!!!   :D   :Joggler:   :Klap:   :Bouncing:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Heart:

----------


## taMarelica

CESTITAM !!!   :Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:  

za malu Lucu cemo nesto   :Sing:  pa onda svi   :Dancing Fever:  
i onda tulum i  :Preskace uze:

----------


## cv-vanja

Cestitam!DOBRODOSLA!!!
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Suncem.m.

O koje prekrasne novosti  :D 
Dobro nam došla lutkice naša mila   :Heart:   :D   :Kiss:  
I čestitke od srca mami i tati na predivnom malenom paketiću    :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## regina78

napokon je s nama  :Zaljubljen: 
dobrodosla nam Luce  :Heart:

----------


## tonili

> težina 2630 grama
> dugačka 46 cm
> ista je tata ima crnu kratku kosicu i dugačke noktiće - mamina mačkica (kojima je grepkala mamu po mjehuru) i cura doji Very Happy Zaljubljen Heart Kiss


Ma sad sam se sva rascmoljila!!!!
Koliko je sreće ova mala ljepota donjela na ovaj svijet..... Čestitam ponosnim roditeljima još jednom!  :Heart:

----------


## TAMARA27

ČESTITAM OD   :Heart:   :D  :D  :D

----------


## Forka

:D 
Ajme sriće....  :Heart:  
Čestitam...

----------


## Anci

Čestitam   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

draga moja, 

od srca cestitam tebi, hrabroj mami, i tvom dragom koji te svo vrijeme pazio i mazio!   :Heart:  

Luce nasa draga dobro nam dosla!  :Heart:  

tako smo te dugo cekali i veselili se! 

neka ti ovaj svijet bude sto ljepsi, a mama i tata oslonac i podrska, da izrastes u sretno i predivno stvorenje!   :Heart:   :Love:  

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  


 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## amyx

čestitam   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Joggler:

----------


## ninatz

*Čestitam* sretnim roditeljima

----------


## mikka

:D ajme, najezila sam se..

dobrodosla nam Luca, cestitke najsretnijim roditeljima!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## mačkulina

Čestitam od srca ponosnim roditeljima a maloj princezi želim sretan rođendan  :D  :D

----------


## mala garava

:D  :D  :D Bravo! Bravo! Jedna velika dobrodošlica malenoj slatkoj Luci!!

----------


## Lili75

Draga mama, čestitam odsrca tebi i tati, a Luci želim dobrodošlicu!

i nek samo papa, prava cura!!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## Arkana10

Dobrodosla draga Luce!!!! :D 
Cestitam od srca roditeljima!!! Uzivajte sada  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Luce mala   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  .
Mamici puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ivalf

čestitamo od srca!!!bravo hrabrim roditeljima i sretnom novoj bebici!

----------


## Tonka30

Čestitke roditeljima, a malenoj Luci puno   :Kiss:  dobrodošlice!
 :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

super da je i dojenje već krenulo  :D  :D , ma vi ste prave mačke ko' praćke

jedva čekam da vas vidim   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## runi

Č E ST I T A M !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## fritulica1

> ista je tata ima crnu kratku kosicu i dugačke noktiće - mamina mačkica (kojima je grepkala mamu po mjehuru) i cura doji Very Happy Zaljubljen Heart Kiss


  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## dani39

ČESTITAM od srca   :Heart:  ! ! !

----------


## Cvita

Bravo, Luce ! ! !  :D

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo za papicu   :Klap:

----------


## katica

Čestitam  :D

----------


## jadro

:Heart:  

evo sad, ako se ne varam u 18h je dogovor, pocinje kavica u OPC, pa sam sigurna da ce cure popiti jednu za Lucu...i ja nazdravljam   :Smile:

----------


## Lidali

> evo sad, ako se ne varam u 18h je dogovor, pocinje kavica u OPC, pa sam sigurna da ce cure popiti jednu za Lucu...i ja nazdravljam


I ja se pridruzujem zdravici u Lucino ime  :Heart:

----------


## more34

čestitam od   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:   :D  :D

----------


## Pepita

Da i ovdje čestitam našim hrabrim curama  :D 

Čestitam ti draga na hrabrosti, optimizmu i još jednom dokazu da se može uspjeti kada srce ne posustaje i kada zaista to želi.
Ne mogu ti opisati koliko sam sretna zbog tebe i tvoje Luce.

Sjećam se kad sam te prije dvije godine upitala "Zašto Luca"? Odgovorila si mi da bi se tako zvala tvoja curica kada bi je imala.
Sada kada imaš svoju predivnu Lucu, ispunjenu želju, uživaj u njoj onako kako svaka majka uživa u svom djetetu.

I užasne emocije su me preplavile, toliko velike da bi pisala i pisala bez stajanja, jer kad s nekim na forumu dijeliš sve, kad te taj netko tješi u ZG pred punkciju, kad je podrška, a i sam u istoj situaciji, kad taj netko ostane trudan i rodi preljiepu curu, onda su to zaista velikeeeee emocije.

Drago mi je baš zašto što sam te upoznala moja draga Iva   :Heart:  

VOLE VAS PEPITA I LAURA   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## i dora

Pepita,uvijek te je lijepo čitati!   :Zaljubljen:   :Kiss:  tebi i tvojoj preslatkoj djevojčici!

----------


## nadda

Čestitam!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Ginger

:Heart:   :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:  
uživajte naše drage curice

Luca je gotovo jednako dugačka i teška kao i moja carica, i crna kosa, i dugi nokti   :Smile:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## petrili

Čestitkee mami i tati, a curici prelijepog imena jedna veeeelika  :Kiss:  dobrodošlice :D  :D  :D

----------


## Isabel

:D  :D  Čestitke sretnim roditeljima i veliko Dobrodošla malena Luca    :D  :D

----------


## Dodirko

Jel zna netko kako su naše cure?

Kada će kući?    :Love:

----------


## uporna

> Jel zna netko kako su naše cure?
> 
> Kada će kući?


Curke su dobro, ne znam kad će kući zaboravih pitati   :Embarassed:

----------


## Joss

Čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D

----------


## vera

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Zeljka33

Čestitam velikoj i maloj curi !!!  :D

----------


## vikki

> Curke su dobro, ne znam kad će kući zaboravih pitati


  :Love:

----------


## lilium

:Zaljubljen:   :Love:

----------


## bebomanka

Curke.....jako nam je drago da ste dobro i jedva cekamo da nam se javite... :D   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## tonili

Jedva čekamo vidjeti princezicu!!!!!
Uživajte!  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

:Love:  Drage moje,
Upravo sam protrčala kroz ovu šumu čestitki i lijepih želja i rasplakala se! Hvala vam od srca i nadam se da ću svakoj koja još traži svoju malu mrvu moći uzvratiti na isti način - čestitkom i željom za puno sreće i ljubavi s vašim mrvicama.  
Došle smo doma. Danas popodne. Polako se snalazimo...  :Embarassed:  
Pisat ću vam više prvom slijedećom prilikom .... moja me mačkica upravo doziva ... idem joj dati "slatku" i uživati gladajući je kako doji!   :Zaljubljen:  

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## jadro

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

> Drage moje,
> Upravo sam protrčala kroz ovu šumu čestitki i lijepih želja i rasplakala se! Hvala vam od srca i nadam se da ću svakoj koja još traži svoju malu mrvu moći uzvratiti na isti način - čestitkom i željom za puno sreće i ljubavi s vašim mrvicama.  
> Došle smo doma. Danas popodne. Polako se snalazimo...  
> Pisat ću vam više prvom slijedećom prilikom .... moja me mačkica upravo doziva ... idem joj dati "slatku" i uživati gladajući je kako doji!   
> 
>  svima


  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lambi

dobro došle doma cure  :Zaljubljen: 
uživaj draga iva_luca sa svojom princezom   :Love:

----------


## taya

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kata1

Dobro došle domu svom  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dodirko

:Zaljubljen:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  

Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za mamicu i malu Lucu.

----------


## rikikiki

Uživajte   :Love:  
jedna   :Kiss:  tebi, i još jedna   :Kiss:  Luci  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## amyx

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  
velika   :Kiss:  Luci

----------


## andrejaaa

Uživajte jedna u drugoj   :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:

----------


## mia

dobro dosle kuci   :Zaljubljen:  

mama i tata puno mazite i pazite i hranite i pjevajte i ljubite svoju lucu   :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Arkana10

rasplakala si me od srece sa postom draga IvaLuca, ljubi malenu  :Kiss:

----------


## Pepita

> Drage moje,
> Upravo sam protrčala kroz ovu šumu čestitki i lijepih želja i rasplakala se! Hvala vam od srca i nadam se da ću svakoj koja još traži svoju malu mrvu moći uzvratiti na isti način - čestitkom i željom za puno sreće i ljubavi s vašim mrvicama.  
> Došle smo doma. Danas popodne. Polako se snalazimo...  
> Pisat ću vam više prvom slijedećom prilikom .... moja me mačkica upravo doziva ... idem joj dati "slatku" i uživati gladajući je kako doji!   
> 
>  svima


Bravo mama i Luce mala   :Love:  
Uživajte, posebno dok mala Luce doji, jer za mene je to bio najjači osjećaj poslije poroda, da mogu JA svom djetetu dati jesti, a ono sigurno i spokojno doji i doji...

Voli vas vaša Pepita   :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

:Zaljubljen:  
čak i MM prati ovu prekrasnu sapunicu  :Smile:

----------


## wewa

topim se od ljepote   :Heart:

----------


## enya22

:Zaljubljen:   :Love:

----------


## sretna35

:Heart:   :Crying or Very sad:  (od ganuća valjda koji vrag?!!)
uživajte domeka zaslužile ste   :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  

 :Kiss:  i za mamu i za Lucu

----------


## lilium

:Zaljubljen:  
 :Heart:

----------


## elena

A joj, kako lijepo  :Zaljubljen:  
Samo vi uživajte, zaslužili ste   :Kiss:

----------


## Balarosa

Ajme, tek sad vidim... ČESTITAM!  Dobrodošla, Luca, jedva smo te dočekali  :Heart:

----------


## andiko

:Heart:

----------


## uporna

Eto vas napokon domeka. Pusa Luci i nek samo papa  :Heart:

----------


## Dadica

dobro došle doma cure, uživajte jedna u drugoj   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

Ohoho, cure su doma  :D  :D

----------


## kik@

ČESTITAM  :Heart:  
dobrodosle kuci  :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

koje ste!
nitko tatu ne spominje a on je krevetac kupovao i sigurno ga u samoći čeznutljivo zagledao dok cure nisu došle.
zato  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   - svakome jedna!

----------


## ZO

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## ole

> Drage moje,
> Upravo sam protrčala kroz ovu šumu čestitki i lijepih želja i rasplakala se! Hvala vam od srca i nadam se da ću svakoj koja još traži svoju malu mrvu moći uzvratiti na isti način - čestitkom i željom za puno sreće i ljubavi s vašim mrvicama.  
> Došle smo doma. Danas popodne. Polako se snalazimo...  
> Pisat ću vam više prvom slijedećom prilikom .... moja me mačkica upravo doziva ... idem joj dati "slatku" i uživati gladajući je kako doji!   
> 
>  svima


  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bebomanka

:D   :Zaljubljen:  Uzivajte,drage nase!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## iva77

cure šaljem vam   :Kiss:  
 :Love:  uživaj te u maženju i paženju

----------


## Bebel

:Zaljubljen:  
jedva čekam prve slikice   :Kiss:

----------


## miki

čestitam od srca!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Fragola

:Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:  SVE NAJLEPSE!!!

----------


## amyx

pa kad ćemo mi vidjeti vaš novi avatar  :?  :?  :?  Znate da smo svi jako nestrpljivi jer eto želimo upoznati Lucu   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## barbi26

Iva čestitam ti na rođenju tvoje miljenice!

Luca dobro došla i što sretnije provodila dane!

----------


## Pepita

> pa kad ćemo mi vidjeti vaš novi avatar  :?  :?  :?  Znate da smo svi jako nestrpljivi jer eto želimo upoznati Lucu


Potpisujem   :Love:

----------


## rozalija

> pa kad ćemo mi vidjeti vaš novi avatar  :?  :?  :?  Znate da smo svi jako nestrpljivi jer eto želimo upoznati Lucu


Potpisujem.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## iva_luca

Još malo stpljenja, bit će i fotkice.... imamo tehničkih poteškoća ... :/ 

Već smo šest dana doma! I Super nam je. Iako u početku nije bilo baš tako sjajno...... 
Zbog male porođajne težine, moja je Luca nakon poroda puno spavala, slabo sisala (meni je još i laktacija kasnila....) te značajno gubila na težini. Gladna i nervozna, trpala je šakice u usta i usput se svojim oštrim noktićima nemilice grebala – izgledala je ko da je upravo protrčala kroz šumarak akacija! Treći  dan od poroda (ne računajući nulti dan), pedijatrica nam je priopćila da ju mora staviti na infuziju kako bi se zaustavio gubitak na težini i kako bi imala snage sisati ... Mlijeko koje se tu večer konačno počelo pojavljivati u nešto većoj količini izdajala sam joj direktno u usta a on je zahvalno gutala. 
Ali, moja je Luca pravi borac!    :Heart:  Već sutradan je bila snažnija, sisala je puno jače i dulje a zahtjev za hranjenjem pokazivala je snažnim otvaranejm usta – ko mali goluždravi ptić u gnijezdu. Pedijatrica nam je odobrila dojenje na njezin zahtjev! Jupiiiiiiii To je značilo da je moja Luca imala priliku doći svojoj mami i prije uobičajenog rasporeda hranjenja ako je bila gladna. A bila je! 
Vrijeme u rodilištu brojala sam od podoja do podoja.... sve ono između bila je gnjavaža (naravno, osim tatinih posjeta). Soba u kojoj sam bila smještena nalazila su se nasuprot dječjoj sobi .... dok su ostale rodilje spavale zasluženim noćnim snom, ja sam kod otvorenih vrata osluškivala plač bebica i pokušavala prepoznati je li među njima i njezin glasić. Jednu mi je noć dječja sestra s osmjehom kazala da moja Luca ne gubi snagu na plakanje ... i uvela me među bebice da mi to i dokaže.  :Love:   Slijedeću sam noć i ja prospavala.  
Kući smo puštene s težinom od 2500 g. S preporukom o učestalom dojenju (tj. kad god ona zaželi!) i kontroli težine. Dani nam prolaze u mazuljkenju, dojenju, presvlačenju, njezi pupka i spavanju. I tako u krug. Prvo vaganje kod patronažne sestre nas je jako razveselilo – Luca je dobila 70 grama! Ako nastavi ovim tempom, na 14-ti dan poslije poroda mogla bi vratiti svoju porođajnu težinu, što je, kaže patronažna, cilj za svako novorođenče. 

Hm, da sve ne bi bilo tako idealno....  :Razz:   Luca je zamijenila dan za noć! Danju spava i po dva do tri sata između hranjenja... ali, kad otkuca ponoć, moje dijete gladno zijeva svakih 45 do 60 minuta. I odlučno zahtjeva maminu «slatku»!

----------


## Zrina

Čestitam od   :Heart:   i sad samo uživajte!   :Love:

----------


## ZO

bravo Luce, samo tako naprijed  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ina33

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## amyx

:Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lilium

:Zaljubljen:   :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Bravo za mamu i curicu i upornost, nek se mama budi zato Luca papa i jača 
 :Wink:  
sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## zhabica

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  

 :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Anci

Što volim čitati ovakve postove   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

:Heart:   :Saint:   :Love:

----------


## Dodirko

:Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

:Kiss:  za mamu i hrabru Lucu

----------


## Indi

Čestitam!!! :D 

Luce mala, dobro došla i samo papaj da budeš velika.  :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Bravo ja!!!! 
Jutros me je patronažna vagala -  imam 2700 g - premašila smo porođajnu težinu!  :D  :D  :D 

Mama i tata se zadovoljno cerekaju. 

Hm, čini mi se kao dobar momenat za dobit nešto ekstra - na primjer, spavanac s mamom u njezinom krevetu i sa slatkom u ustima   :Razz:

----------


## pirica

:D   :Heart:

----------


## amyx

:D  :D  :D bravo Luce

----------


## tikica_69

Bravo cure  :D   :D   :D

----------


## zisu

:Zaljubljen:   :D  :D  samo tako nek Luce papa

----------


## Lambi

bravo  :D

----------


## tajan

:Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

:D Bravo cure!!!! :D   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
I mi smo u pocetku imali problema sa zuticom pa je Dorian puno spavao i malo jeo..Morala sam ga buditi i to je bilo vrlo tesko pa je i on jedno vrijeme izgubio ritam i zamijenio dan za noc..ipak vrlo brzo nakon sto je poceo snazno cikiti,vratio mu se ritam i sad noc u dobrom omjeru prespava a danju me cesce potrazi..  :Wink:  

Samo tako naprijed!!!!!!!Jedva cekam slikice!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Sve mi se čini da Luca bude sve deblja, a mama sve mršavija   :Smile:  Bravo za vas troje  :D

----------


## uporna

Bravo Luce znala sam ja da si ti strašna curka  :Heart:  
Sad je mami i tati lakše. Mazite se pazite i cikite  :Love:

----------


## Bebel

Bravo curice :D 
A sad hoćemo jednu fotkicu. Ove tete su jako nestrpljive da te vide  :Kiss:

----------


## Yana

Cestitke & svako dobro   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Bravo, luce!  :D  :D  :D 
 :Heart:

----------


## lilium

:D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## andiko

Bravo za lucu   :Heart:

----------


## jadro

:Kiss:

----------


## jadro

:Kiss:

----------


## ia30

:Zaljubljen:   :Heart:  bravo cure........sad uživajte!

----------


## iva77

cure   :Kiss:

----------


## Arkana10

Bravo  :D

----------


## Charlie

Bravo za malu izjelicu!!!  :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Moje dijete je pravi smijeh!   :Embarassed:  Ponaša se ko lutalica u doba velike gladi - kad god je budna ona bi jela! 
A mali želudčić ne može prihvatiti sve tu silnu količinu mlijeka koju ona posiše...  pa se događa neminovno: ona siše... pa bljucka veće količine, pa onda opet siše jer je to tako slatko... i opet bljucka viškove....  :Laughing:  
U prvi mah sam se bila zabrinula zbog tog silnog bljuckanja.... dok nije postalo jasno da imam malog gladuša u kući   :Love:

----------


## rozalija

cure   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## MIJA 32

> ona siše... pa bljucka


samo nek cura papa i raste  :Heart:  

tak je radila i moja nećakinja
pa su svi pitali starijeg brata "Kako je seka,šta radi"
a on je odgovarao "Samo jede i bljucka"
tako je dobila nadimak Bljucka  :Laughing:  i danas ju svi tako zovemo,a Bljucek ove godine kreće u prvi razred

----------


## amyx

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   A kad ćemo vidjeti slikicu male bljuckalice :/ ?

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:

----------


## taya

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## uporna

Pusa maloj gladušici  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## orline

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pepita

Samo neka ona papa, bljuckanje je normalno pa čak i u većim mlazovima   :Grin:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## sretna35

baš su slatki ti mali gladuši   :Zaljubljen:  

moj nećak nikada nije znao stati kad je trebalo već je uvijek stvarao viškove koje bi kasnije izbacivao.

----------


## marti_sk

slatka mala gladna Luca   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vikki

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## elena

Bravo za Lucu   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

Nek' samo papa, bljucka i uživa naša mala gladna Luca, mora ona nadoknaditi što je propustila prvih dana. 
Cure vidim da se dobro snalazite vas dvije   :Klap:

----------


## Jelena

:Zaljubljen:  bravo cure!

----------


## andrejaaa

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bebel

:Zaljubljen:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za maminog slatkiša (mora biti slatka, kad tako slatko papa)
 :Kiss:

----------


## jadro

SLATKA?!?

NE, ONA JE PRESLATKA.   :Heart:   Vidjela sam ju danas, cure, ljudi (da pokucam, kuc-kuc-kuc) znamo da su sva djeca slatka, ali ova mala mrvica je stvarno slatka...kako je maaaaala, a kako gleda (sto bi rekli, bistro gleda)...

sad budite ljubomorne dok se ne stavi avatar   :Grin: 

Luce   :Kiss:

----------


## Barbi

I ja je vidjela, jooooj,   :Heart:  tako majušno, divno, prelijepo biće nisam duuuugo vidjela.  :Heart:  Stvarno je čudesna, u svakom smislu. A mama zrači.:hug

----------


## enya22

:D  :D za mamu i Lucu!
 :Zaljubljen:  
Jedva cekam da mama dode na kavicu s Lucom!  :Love:

----------


## Pepita

*iva_luca* ajmo avatar, ja sam već postala nestrpljiva   :Grin:

----------


## Arkana10

i ja jedva cekam fotkicu, sada nakon ovo napisano  :Love:

----------


## Bebel

Luceeeeeeeeeeeeee, Luceeeeeeeeeee...  :Sing:   :Sing:

----------


## amyx

Luce javi se ...

----------


## Sonja29

Hočemo Lucu da vidimnoo!  :Wink:

----------


## vikki

:Cekam:   :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

i ja hocu da vidim malu Lucu   :Smile:

----------


## iva_luca

Ajme jeste nestrpljiveeeee .... Nek vam bude... nastojat ću sutra predvečer nešto iskemijati! 
Nego, mi smo danas bili u prvoj šetnji - sat vremena na nasipu za moju je Lucu bilo baš pravo vrijeme za spavanac. Zato je od povratka doma do maloprije bila na rukama i s širom otvorenim okicama. Upravo zbog tih okica i krhkosti a potaknut žutom oblekicom, tata ju je prozvao kanarinac - ali ne bilo koji, nego onaj iz crtića koji govori "mislim da sam vidio mica macu"  :Heart:

----------


## i dora

:Zaljubljen:  pusa za malog Tweetia !

----------


## ZO

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## zhabica

> "mislim da sam vidio mica macu"


  :Zaljubljen:   :Bouncing:   :Heart:  

 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## lilium

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## elena

:Love:

----------


## uporna

:Kiss:   maloj Tweetici i mami

----------


## Arkana10

jedva cekam fotkice  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bibi33

Fotke, fotke

----------


## laky

prvo će  Story dobiti fotke pa onda mi   :Grin:   :Grin:  .
pusa obitelji   :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

> Ajme jeste nestrpljiveeeee .... Nek vam bude... nastojat ću sutra predvečer nešto iskemijati!



 :Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Cekam:   :Zaljubljen: 
Luceeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bebel

Drage naše curice, 
znamo da smo naporne, ali ...  :Zaljubljen:  mi vas čekamo

----------


## enya22

> prvo će  Story dobiti fotke pa onda mi


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Vidjela sam malu Lucu uzivo :D , preslatka mala mrvica!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## uporna

> laky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prvo će  Story dobiti fotke pa onda mi
> 
> 
>    
> Vidjela sam malu Lucu uzivo :D , preslatka mala mrvica!


x

----------


## Superman

:Kiss:  Luci i mami!   :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Evo nas! Hop
http://public.fotki.com/iva-luca/luca/

Story nije platio autorska prava   :Laughing:

----------


## iva_luca

Pass na pp

----------


## tiki_a

iva_luca pliiiiz pass

----------


## marti_sk

i ja hocu pass  :D

----------


## uporna

I ja bi pass.

----------


## enya22

Molim i meni pass!   :Heart:

----------


## andream

> Molim i meni pass!


i ja bih...

----------


## vikki

I meni...   :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

mišica mala, i tako je svoja, užiiiivala sam u slikicama, Luca je prekrasna s mamom. Narančasta mrvica   :Zaljubljen:  , zamišljam vas u šetnji, sigurno ste jako ponosni mamek i tatek. ... Luca   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## iva77

i ja bi da vidim malu lucu 
 :Kiss:  cure a može i tati jedna   :Grin:   za kanarinca   :Shy kiss:

----------


## sretna35

meni moraš poslati pass

nemoj da ti kao mladoj mami rastu ječmenci po očima   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## enya22

Ljepotica mala!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## mikka

i ja bi pass, da vidim dugo cekanu ljepoticu  :Trep trep:

----------


## sretna35

Dragi božek,

kakvo preslatko maleno biće   :Zaljubljen:  

a sada stvarno idem na spavanje.

----------


## andream

prava mala bebolinica   :Heart:

----------


## mikka

aaaa, kako je slatka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## iva77

mrvica mala preslatka   :Saint:   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

> Evo nas! Hop
> http://public.fotki.com/iva-luca/luca/
> 
> Story nije platio autorska prava


i ja bi pass   :Grin:  ,pa da prodam story slike   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## lilium

pls pass
 :Kiss:

----------


## laky

preslatka je i nasmijana i dok spava  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## regina78

i ja bi pass, i ja :D

----------


## lilium

:Zaljubljen:  Preslatka je!!!
Uzivajte   :Love:

----------


## ina33

I meni, i meni  :Smile: !

----------


## regina78

a kako je majusna (fali smajlic koji se topi od dragosti)
slika 1 a posebno 8 su savrsene kao i ona  :Kiss:  
bas za story  :Wink:

----------


## i dora

i ja bi pass,da se i ja divim maloj,slatkoj Tweetici!  :Kiss:

----------


## Dadica

i ja bih pass   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Matovila

.. i ja isto  :Kiss:

----------


## reba

i ja bi pass   :Smile:

----------


## jurisnik

Može i meni pass.

----------


## Dadica

Mišica mala   :Zaljubljen:    slatkica. 
Uživajte jedna u drugoj   :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

iva - luca, i meni pass, molim!   :Smile:

----------


## Bebel

Plizzzzzzzzzzzzz pass  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Daklem sad je tek vidim u punom sjaju   :Zaljubljen:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

iva_luca, i ja bih rado škicnula ako nije problem.
znaš, ja te nikad nisam vidjela kao netrudnicu, tako da si što se mene tiče cijeli svoj život trudna. teško mi je uopće zamisliti te u dva dijela   :Love:

----------


## i dora

nikako mi ne uspijeva otvoriti slike-ne prihvaća pass!?!

----------


## ina33

:Zaljubljen:  - moji favoriti su ona prva na kojoj se smije, ona di je (tata?) drži i isto se smije i ona s prstom na nosu, ta mi je skoro pa najdraža  :Smile: .

----------


## iva_luca

Drage tete, hvala vam na lijepim komentarima   :Embarassed:  
Još da mi tata ne daje tako smiješna imena - fijuuuu, ma gdje bi mi bio kraj!

----------


## iva_luca

> - moji favoriti su ona prva na kojoj se smije, ona di je (tata?) drži i isto se smije i ona s prstom na nosu, ta mi je skoro pa najdraža .


Ma i meni je zakon ona s prstom na nosu, ali, zbog smanjivanja za album je izgubila na oštrini.... A ima još nekoliko prekrasnih fotkica gdje je tata drži u naručju...ali, tata neda da ga stavimo u album!

----------


## runi

I ja bih ako može pogledala Vašu sreću!!!

----------


## runi

Joooooj, koja mala slatka mrvica, preslatko  :Heart:  !!!

moram priznati da nakon što sam je vidjela sam odlučila da idem u novi postupak, ako uspije moraš reći Luci da je ona zaslužna

----------


## amyx

i ja molim pass  :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  
velika   :Kiss:   maloj slatkici

----------


## ZO

i ja bi   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## reba

:Zaljubljen:   preslatko malo stvorenje,predivna je   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Matovila

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## thaia28

i ja bih te molila pass, jako bih voljela vidjeti tvoju malenu princezu   :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

ja ću si ko mantru svaki dan pogledati ovo predivno djetešce. 
curica je pravi ponos!

 :Zaljubljen:  

jučer sam probala s drugog računala koji ima jaki security pa nije prolazilo. danas sam na svom puno opuštenijem računalu i normalno prolazi. oprosti što sam te dvaput gnjavila   :Wink:

----------


## ole

i ja bi pass   :Kiss:

----------


## rikikiki

> Evo nas! Hop
> http://public.fotki.com/iva-luca/luca/
> 
> Story nije platio autorska prava


i ja bi pass!!!

----------


## jurisnik

Preslatka je!!!   :Heart:

----------


## BHany

Obzirom da me nije bilo pri kompu...ja ću sa skoro mjesec dana zakašnjenja   :Embarassed:  samo čestitati i poželjeti maloj princezi i njenim roditeljima svu sreću ovog svijeta   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mia

jutros sam tak sva neka placljiva....ali pogled na preslatku malu lucu, mi je izmamio veeellliiikkki osmjeh na lice   :Smile:  

ne znam koja slika je ljepsa od koje.
prekrasna je!

velika   :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

ja bi pass

----------


## Deja2

draga, pls pošalji pass

----------


## pippi

Lijepo molim pass. Hvala.

----------


## paola

i ja bi pass

----------


## thaia28

predivna, ma pravo čudesna beba   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  
uživala sam gledajući je   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pippi

Iva_luca, Luca je   :Zaljubljen:  . I ja bi takvu   :Love:  .

----------


## iva_luca

> Iva_luca, Luca je   . I ja bi takvu   .


Imat ćeš je, samo još malo...... I bit će ti još ljepša i samo tvoja   :Love:

----------


## rikikiki

> Joooooj, koja mala slatka mrvica, preslatko  !!!
> 
> moram priznati da nakon što sam je vidjela sam odlučila da idem u novi postupak, ako uspije moraš reći Luci da je ona zaslužna


Luca je prava inspiracija   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## uporna

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  - moji favoriti su ona prva na kojoj se smije, ona di je (tata?) drži i isto se smije i ona s prstom na nosu, ta mi je skoro pa najdraža .
> 
> 
> Ma i meni je zakon ona s prstom na nosu, ali, zbog smanjivanja za album je izgubila na oštrini.... A ima još nekoliko prekrasnih fotkica gdje je tata drži u naručju...ali, tata neda da ga stavimo u album!


Da ova slikica je jedna od nekoliko njih na koje sam definitivno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## caroline

i ja bih htjela vidjeti   :Saint:  ljepoticu

----------


## elena

i ja bih vidjela lucu, please pass

----------


## Lili75

Draga i ja bih pass....

----------


## caroline

Slatka, preslatka curica s prsticem na nosicu...   :Heart:   malo...

----------


## jadro

sve su   :Heart:  

a sliak 14..."ej ekipa, čujete li me, gladna sam"
pa 15...okret na drugu stranu "ima li koga?"
pa 16...netko dolazi, čujem ga
pa 17... jeaaaahhh
pa 18...skidaj, otkopčavaj...

i dalje u sljedecem nastavku

----------


## Arkana10

i ja cekam da vidim Lucu, trep-trep...

----------


## iva_luca

> .......
> a sliak 14..."ej ekipa, čujete li me, gladna sam"
> pa 15...okret na drugu stranu "ima li koga?"
> pa 16...netko dolazi, čujem ga
> pa 17... jeaaaahhh
> pa 18...skidaj, otkopčavaj...
> 
> i dalje u sljedecem nastavku


Nije loše teta! Sviđaju mi se naslovi....
Ja sam non stop prikopčana na maminu "slatku" pa ona ne može urediti album .... jedino ako to uspije napraviti dok me nosi po nasipu u marami (ja naravno sisam i tada) onda će i ostale fotke dobiti naslove!

----------


## Arkana10

Predivna je, predivna је, ne mogu da odvojim oci od nje, a i moja beba se javila kada smo vidjeli Lucu  :Heart:  
063 i 032 su mi favoriti...

----------


## elena

Preslatko   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sonja29

i ja bi pass  :Love:

----------


## Pepita

jao i ja bi pass   :Love:

----------


## Charlie

Može i meni pass, molim   :Kiss:

----------


## i dora

Preslatka je ! Uživajte u vašoj Luci !!!  :Love:

----------


## Deja2

Luca je jedna totalno mrak ženska!  :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pepita

Bože dragi kako je preslatka   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Joooj jedva čekam da dođeš bliže meni da je vidim, jedva čekam...
Baš je preslatka, a ja ću dodati "preslatka na mamu", jer oprosti ali ti si Iva jedna jakoooo zgodna žena   :Love:  

Ljubi Lucu punoooo   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

> Luca je jedna totalno mrak ženska!


  :Laughing:  ovo je dobro

----------


## iva_luca

> Bože dragi kako je preslatka     
> Joooj jedva čekam da dođeš bliže meni da je vidim, jedva čekam...
> Baš je preslatka, a ja ću dodati "preslatka na mamu", jer oprosti ali ti si Iva jedna jakoooo zgodna žena   
> 
> Ljubi Lucu punoooo


Hvala draga   :Embarassed:   al dijete mi je ipak isti tata! A na jug ćemo s čim temperatura poraste i Luca malo ojača ... pa ćemo zajedno u šetnju starinama! 
Aaaaah, zamisli njih dvije.... i nas našepurene ko paunice s nosevima do oblaka   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:

----------


## bibi33

Pass plizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Sonja29

Jooooj premedena mi je,pogotovo u naranđastim geganama  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bebel

slikica *026*  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  
Luca je definitivno model za magazine o bebama. Koji slatkiš!!!
 :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

iva_luca, molim pass...i ja bih vidjela lijepu djevojčicu  :Heart:

----------


## Kjara

i ja bi pass, pliz

----------


## Kjara

preslatka je, ali stvarno preslatka   :Zaljubljen:  - peru me trudnički hormoni i samo mi suze idu od radosti, evo i MM me gleda da što mi je, ali kad je vidio malu Lucu sve mu je bilo jasno

----------


## Pepita

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bože dragi kako je preslatka     
> Joooj jedva čekam da dođeš bliže meni da je vidim, jedva čekam...
> Baš je preslatka, a ja ću dodati "preslatka na mamu", jer oprosti ali ti si Iva jedna jakoooo zgodna žena   
> 
> Ljubi Lucu punoooo  
> 
> ...


I moja Laura je isti tata, ali ipak su moji geni pomogli da sve uljepšaju i da bude prava nježna princeza.

Jedva čekam da dođeš  :D mislim da bi bio red da se počastimo jednim lijepim popodnevnim ručkom, znam super restoran na otvorenom   :Wink:

----------


## mimi3

i ja bi pass da vidim slatkicu.   :Kiss:  mami i bebici

----------


## laky

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bože dragi kako je preslatka     
> Joooj jedva čekam da dođeš bliže meni da je vidim, jedva čekam...
> Baš je preslatka, a ja ću dodati "preslatka na mamu", jer oprosti ali ti si Iva jedna jakoooo zgodna žena   
> 
> Ljubi Lucu punoooo  
> 
> ...


ja neznam tatu i zato je meni Luca ista mama   :Grin:

----------


## tiki_a

> ... Aaaaah, zamisli njih dvije.... i nas našepurene ko paunice s nosevima do oblaka


E, o tome ja govorim, cure tako i treba, pa zamislite koliko ste truda uložile da dobijete ove male pingvinčiće. ...I meni je luca u izražaju mamina, ali vidi se da nije kak' se ono kaže cijela na mamu...izgleda ipak da je tata trenutno u vodstvu...

----------


## mimi3

curica je preslatka,izgleda kao da se skroz smije.   :Heart:   :Heart:  
namedenija je kad gleda u papicu  :Razz:  
šaljem vam objema puno pusa i uživajte u svakom trenutku.

----------


## Charlie

Preslatko   :Heart:   prava mala curičica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lambi

i ja molim pass,da vidim princezu  :Smile:

----------


## Vali

I ja bih pass, molim te!   :Smile:

----------


## Lambi

hvala na passu
Luca je prekrasna curica ,slikice su me baš razveselile i pogledala ih sa suznim oćima ,
želim  vam svako dobro i uživajte sa svojom princezom  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## andiko

i meni pass pliz  :D

----------


## ZO

ja mora da sam totalni idiot....pa kud da uđem da vidim slikice, imam pass, ali fali mi dio prije   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## tiki_a

> Evo nas! Hop
> http://public.fotki.com/iva-luca/luca/
> 
> Story nije platio autorska prava


ZO  :Heart:   evo adresice.

----------


## ZO

hvala   :Heart:   :Heart:  
ajme kako je predivna   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## WINNI

i ja bih pass plizz da vidim ljepoticu  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Lili75

preslatka je   :Heart:   ista mama!!!!

----------


## Vali

Ajme, prekrasna mala curica!   :Heart:

----------


## bibi33

stvarno ljepotica, koje su to velike oči, a kak je tek moderno obučena........

----------


## vikki

Nisam dobila pass   :Sad:

----------


## H2O

i ja bi pass da vidim  taj medenjak

----------


## marti_sk

aaa kako je medena   :Zaljubljen:  

pa te plave okice   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  

ma predivna je   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

iva_luca   :Heart:  

luca je premedena, slatkica mala   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## njumi

znam da debelo kasnim, ali za čestitke za lucu nikad nije kasno   :Heart:  

od srca se radujem sa vama  :D

----------


## storiatriste

I ja debelo kasnim   :Embarassed:   al od srca čestitam na maloj curici!!!!
I ako može pass da vidim slikice   :Heart:

----------


## kiara

može i meni pass da vidim slikice  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## andrejaaa

može i meni pass   :Heart:

----------


## nikka

i meni, i meni, i meni  :Grin:

----------


## storiatriste

Famozna jeeeeee   :Klap:  ! Tako slatka   :Zaljubljen:  ....

----------


## andrejaaa

Ajmeeeeee   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Forka

I ja bih rado vidjela tu ljepoticu, ako može!

----------


## ivalf

iva luca ne znam da li sam cestitala pa cestitam! 
i ja bih pass, jako sam znatiželjna!!!

----------


## kiara

a jooooooooooooooj  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  medena,medena,ma premedena  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  
preslatka je!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Forka

:Zaljubljen:  ajme, iva_luca, hvala ti što si mi to omogućila...
sva sam se raznježila...

----------


## nikka

Luca je prava mala slatkica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nikka

Luca je prava mala slatkica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nikka

ja i moji duplići  :Embarassed:

----------


## iva_luca

Moj je muljator naučio mami uputiti osmjeh   :Zaljubljen:   To i činjenica da je prešla magičnu crtu od 3 kg težine  :D  :D  :D čini me iznimno sretnom. 
Toliko da joj mogu oprostiti činjenicu da me za ružnih dana (kad ne možemo u šetnju) iscrpljuje ko ljutog protivnika: po cijeli dan cendra, neće zaspati, stalno bi papala - čitaj: bila priključena na slatku bez obzira jel u njoj išta ima, bitno da je može žvakati  :shock:

----------


## marti_sk

ma Luca je carica   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pepita

*iva_luca* sve su to čari majčinstva...
Ljubi curu   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## nikka

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dodirko

:Kiss:  

Vidjeh slike.....   :Zaljubljen:  

Još bi više htjela biti MAMA!

----------


## iva_luca

:Embarassed:  Dodirko, ako moja Luca tako djeluje na tebe, onda sam još ponosnija. I da, bit ćeš i ti mama jednoj još slađoj princezi, obećavam!

----------


## kik@

Mozemo i mi dobiti pass?  :Kiss:

----------


## kik@

Luce  :Zaljubljen:  
Cim sam ju vidjela pozelila sam je za snaju  :Grin:

----------


## iva_luca

> Luce  
> Cim sam ju vidjela pozelila sam je za snaju


A čuj, možemo se dogovorit.   :Grin:  Mama je za sada izabrala jednog slatkiša, ali, on je gotovo pa zauzet  :/ (mala Ančica od naše ine33 je bacila oko na njega)....  :Love:  

Danas mi se dijete probudilo bez prištića (čišćenje novorođenačke kože) i ne mogu je se nagledat   :Embarassed:  (mama je skroz pošandrcala).

----------


## ZO

:Zaljubljen:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Zaljubljen: . A ja moram urbi et orbi reći kako su me mala luca i mama osvojile svojim zajedništvom - mama nošenjem i dojenjem, a mala luca, mala mića štruca, koja tako lijepo papa, da je to milina   :Heart:  ! A propos malog muškog objekta našeg divljenja, ma, to je onako zeka-peka, a frajer će ionako vodit glavnu riječ  :Kiss: .  Al' da je zgodan i simpa - jest.

----------


## iva_luca

:Zaljubljen:  Moje pile ima tri i pol kile! Dok se druga djeca rađaju s takvom težinom pod normalno, nama je trebalo mjesec i pol upornog cicanja maminih slatkih. 

A jako ih volim cicati.... u parku, u trgovačkom centru, u autu, dok sam budna i kad spavam... a najslađe je dok me mama nosi u slingu   :Embarassed:

----------


## vikki

:Zaljubljen:  

 :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

ajme iva luca... kako je ovo lijepo dijete   :Smile:  
ma mjala je pravi bombončić   :Smile:  

pre pre pre krsana je   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rozalija

Joj Luce male, pravi je slatkiš.
Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za mamicu i malu Lucu.

----------


## rozalija

mogu i pass da vidim slikice male Luce.

----------


## Denny

Može i meni da vidimo slatkicu?   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Suncem.m.

:D  jupiiii za tri i po kile 
A mrvice male slatke   :Heart:  . Kad se samo sjetim da se moj mangup rodio sa 3900......mogu samo zamislit koji je mrvičak Luce prema njemu.

Pusa velika mami i malenoj i nadam se da se vidimo na ljeto  :D da uživo vidim tu malu štrucu ( tada će biti već veeeelika štruca   :Grin:  )

A naša Dodirko ima sve lipše i lipše avatare i jedva čekam da stavi onaj jedan prekrasan koji će ličiti na nju i njm   :Heart:

----------


## Kjara

:D  super za cicanje i dobivene kile, a mala Luca je stvarno preslatka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## marinci

ajme kako je medenaaa,aaaaaa i ja bi jednu  takvu slatkicu   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## iva_luca

> .....i nadam se da se vidimo na ljeto  :D da uživo vidim tu malu štrucu ( tada će biti već veeeelika štruca   )
> 
> A naša Dodirko ima sve lipše i lipše avatare i jedva čekam da stavi onaj jedan prekrasan koji će ličiti na nju i njm


Suncem.m. možda se vidimo i ranije.... ako bude lijepo vrijeme doći ćemo u Dalmaciju zadnji vikend u travnju i ostati kojih desetak dana... hehehe zamisli, u šetnju idu* L*aura, *L*uka i *L*uca

A ovo s malim slovima... ma i ja držim palčeve čvrsto, najčvršće!!!

----------


## Lidali

Preslatka je mala mačkica  :Zaljubljen:   Sretan vam prvi zajednički Uskrs!





> Moje pile ima tri i pol kile! Dok se druga djeca rađaju s takvom težinom pod normalno, nama je trebalo mjesec i pol upornog cicanja maminih slatkih. 
> 
> A jako ih volim cicati.... u parku, u trgovačkom centru, u autu, dok sam budna i kad spavam...


Ovo kao da sam ja napisala prije dvije godine  :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## mia

:Zaljubljen:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

samo da   :Kiss:  još jednom sam pročitala cijelu priču mada je već napamet znam(i ne samo tu )....danas su me pustili iz bolnice na vikend i čitam ove sretne priče ....  :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Drage tete!
Eto baš, sad kad ste me probudile, sjetila sam se da bih mogla s vama podijeliti pokoju .....
Moja vam mama nije dugo pisala o meni jer kaže da joj ne ostavljam vremena niti za pošteno tuširanje a kamoli za pisanje na forumu.... hehehehehe, pa šta ona misli, da sam ja biljčica i da ću šutit ako sam sama! A ne ne! Molit ću lijepo, Ja sam ovdje glavna i mama mi mora pričati priče (ne želim glupe igračke s kojima ne mogu komunicirati), pjevti mi (iako baš i nije neka pjevačica al meni je čist ok!), mora mi promijenit pelenice isti tren kad ispustim ono toplo i pomalo čudnog mirisa, nositi me u dragom slingu (volim biti blizu nje i zato protestiram protiv kolica), dati mi slatku kad želim papati  i sve ostale bitne stvari u mom životu. I da, mama me ovih dana želi staviti na vagu. Kaže, sigurno imam pet kila.   :Grin:  
Ali, imam veeeeeliku novost za sve vas: Dobila sam bratića! Starijeg od sebe. Sad se vi sigurno pitate kako to  :Razz:  - e pa lijepo! Moja teta i tetak su posvojili jednog dječaka. 
Mama kaže da ćemo nas dvoje, kad ja još malo narastem, bit naj frendovi i da ćemo se igrati. Ne kužim ja zašto mi treba netko drugi za igru osim mame, ali, ako ona tako kaže...
Mama kaže da ćemo ovaj tjedan konačno ići u Dalmaciju. Pa se i ja radujem iako, iskreno, nemam pojma o čemu to ona priča. I zašto ćemo tamo ostati malo duže... 
Moja mama i ja vam svima šaljemo   :Kiss:

----------


## enya22

*iva_luca* i Luca  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Za dva mala dječja srca u vašoj široj obitelji   :Heart:   :Heart:  !

----------


## stellita

*iva_luca* hajde dobaci nam pass da ti vidim koliko je cura narasla od zadnje kave!
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

:Zaljubljen:  

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:  bombončeku *luci* i mami!

----------


## sandra-zvrk

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Pusa Luci koja me je definitivno kupila svojim osmijehom i pričanjem.  :Heart:

----------


## kik@

:Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## kik@

:Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

Luca bravo za bratića  :D . Uživaj u Dalmaciji, i mi ćemo uskoro za tobom (nadamo se s mrvicom  :Smile:  ).

----------


## iva_luca

Mama me danas zanemaruje uporno - kaže, nadopunjuje album!   :Mad:  Hm, nadam se da je završila s dopunama jer joj ukidam pristup tipkovnici.   :Kiss:  
Pass je nepromijenjen

----------


## nikka

:Zaljubljen:   :Klap:

----------


## sretna35

pusa Luci   :Kiss:  
velika pusa njezinom velikom bratiću i čestitke roditeljima   :Heart:  
za požrtvovnu i  raspjevanu mamu   :Naklon:

----------


## i dora

*iva_luca*,slike su jako lijepe! Divno je gledati malenu Tweeticu kako lijepo napreduje!  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

Preslatka mi je sa onim svojim osmjehom i krupnim okicama :Heart:  
Čestitke za malog bratića!

----------


## kik@

:Zaljubljen:   :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

> Mama me danas zanemaruje uporno - kaže, nadopunjuje album!   Hm, nadam se da je završila s dopunama jer joj ukidam pristup tipkovnici.   
> Pass je nepromijenjen


Hej draga moja već jedanput si mi spremila pass (znam da je neki cool) ali sam ga greškom izbrisala iz PP, pa bih te molila ponovo da vidim nove slikice od male Luce.
Hvala.
puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za Vas dvije.

----------


## andream

> Hej draga moja već jedanput si mi spremila pass (znam da je neki cool) ali sam ga greškom izbrisala iz PP, pa bih te molila ponovo da vidim nove slikice od male Luce.


I meni, pls.

----------


## Deja2

:D Za bratića i sestričnu!

Luca je bombon...a ti to tak i tak znaš...  :Heart:

----------


## stellita

*iva_luca* jel dolazite na kavu 17. na bundek?'

----------


## iva_luca

> *iva_luca* jel dolazite na kavu 17. na bundek?'


Naravno   :Love:  Taj događajčić se ne propušta!

----------


## rozalija

Draga Luca je pravi mali medenjak, oduševila me sa onim svojim lijepim okoma, kako samo gleda mamicu na onim nekim slikama. Preslatka je.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## andream

Da, i ja sam ostala nasmijana kad sam vidjela kakve ima oke... predivna bebe   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Lijepo je vidjeti kako Luca raste   :Zaljubljen:  Mama   :Heart:  i tata   :Heart:  svaka čast! Idem još malo virnuti...

----------


## mia

:Heart:  za lucu, mamu, tatu, veelikog bratica i njegovu mamu i tatu.

----------


## thaia28

malena Luca je pravi bombončić   :Zaljubljen:   jako ste lijepa obitelj   :Heart:

----------


## bibi33

ajme, lijepe li obitelji, uživam vas svaki put čitati

----------


## ivalf

i mi bi rado vidjeli lucu, može li pass: :Smile: ))?

----------


## taya

i mi bi pogledali Lucu,plizz pass   :Kiss:

----------


## ivalf

konačno sam vidjela lucu!!!
prekrasno dijete, koje oke!
prijavljujem svoja dva dečka na listu čekanja: :Smile: ))

----------


## iva77

cure moje bas ste mi slatke a nije ni tata za bacit   :Grin:  
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

Drage moje tete,
Moja mama vam nije dugo pisala jer smo cijelo ljeto bili u Dalmaciji... temo mi žive bake i dide...a oni nemaju komp.... pa je mama bila, kako ona kaže, isključena iz civilizacije! 
Dakle, ako nije dugo, sad će, čini mi se naširoko! 

Mama je jako ponosna na mene, svakome tko je hoće slušati priča kako dobro papam, koliko lijepo spavam, kako sam narasla (imam sedam kila!) i kako sam se od bebe pretvorila u jednu zgodnu, nasmijanu i zadovoljnu djevojčicu. Kako i ne bih kad smo se nas dvije ovo ljeto jako lijepo družile (tata je znao otići kod druge bake ili do Zagreba) ali, mama mi je stalno bila na oku. A ako je slučajno otišla negdje bez mene, ja bih se tako dernjala i vrištala da se, s vremenom, više nitko nije usudio čuvati me .... Ali, ako je mama u blizini, onda me svi mogu držati a ja im za nagradu dijelim široke osmijehe. 

Moram se pohvaliti da sam puno šetala (s mamom u slingu) iako mi je po danu znalo biti poprilično vruće.... ali, zato su mi predvečernje šetnje bile zakon: dugačke i osvježavajuće nakon vrelog dana. A najčešće sam šetnju završavala ležeći u slingu sa slatkom u ustim. Da, još uvijek sisam. Mamine slatke su mi najdraže na svijetu, kad ih posisam igram se s njima, mazim ih (ponekad ih stisnem i zagrebem noktićima pa mama vrišti) a u zadnje vrijeme im zaljubljeno pričam: anga ga! Jedino sam ljuta na mamu što mi ukrade slatku iz usta kad zaspim ... ali, prepoznam ja njihov miris, nađem ih i bez otvaranja očiju.

Kad smo već kod klope ne smijem vam prešutjeti da rado papam povrće; molit ću lijepo, ako je moguće ne miksano! Voće ne smijem, kaže mama da sam izgleda alergična (AD).... Od banane izgledam ko pajac, od jabuke se ospem, od kruške povraćam, od šljive postanem indijanac .... Izgleda da mi još nešto smeta a nikako da otkrijemo što je to! Zbog toga je i mama na dijeti; ne jede mlijeko i mliječne proizvode niti jaja .... Mama me uporno maže nekom kremicom po pregibima ali crvenilo nikako da se povuče do kraja! Striček doktor je tati i mami rekao da me ne kupaju previše i ako idemo na more, da me nakon kupanjca isperu slatkom vodom. Ali, iako mi je more super (sviđa mi se kako more priča!), nisam se bućkala jer je na plaži bilo prevruće pa me mama cijelo vrijeme skrivala u hladovini ....  a kad me pokušala unijeti u vodicu, bila mi je  malo hladnjikava pa sam protestirala. Planirali smo ponovo probati u rujnu... ali se tata srondao s motora pa nismo mogli ići na plažu. Malo sam ga njegovala (dirala sam ga po onim mjestima gdje je imao ogrebotine) pa je tata vrištao i govorio mami da me uzme i da sam malo čudovište!  :Laughing:  

Ovih dana pokušavam ustati na nogice iz klečećeg položaja! Puzati sam naučila prije mjesec dana, najprije u rikverc, a u zadnja dva tjedna idem naprijed i sve brže. Puzanje je zanimljivo i korisno, ali, moram jaaaako izvijati vrat da vidim što se događa iznad mene.... mislim da će sve biti bliže i lakše ako se uspravim na nogice! Mama je užasnuta mojim neustrašivim manevrima, razmišlja o stavljanju madraca na pod (naravno da spavam s njom i tatom u njihovom krevetu) kako bi usudila ostaviti me da spavam sama.....Jadna mama. Zato sam je jučer nagradila tako što sam, kako se ona već pohvalila svojim kokama iz kluba 39+, izgovorila najljepšu riječ na svijetu: mama!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## amyx

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Denny

aaaa... prekrasno!  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bublica3

:Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mia

veeeeeeeelllllllliiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkaaaaaaaa   :Kiss:   mami i luci
 :Zaljubljen:   :Love:

----------


## fegusti

:Zaljubljen:  
nadrapat ćete vi s njom kada je tako rano progovorila!
žao mi tate uz dvije takve  :Grin:

----------


## gričanka

O Luucee, Luce malaa   :Sing:  
 :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Alyssa

:Zaljubljen:  
 :Kiss:   maloj ljepotici!

----------


## thaia28

jaaako je medena   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Deja2

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## sretna35

sve, sve super  :D  :D , ali mama   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rozalija

au draga rasplakala sam se od miline oko srce, čitajući za malu Lucu i svaki njen novi korak u daru koji se zove život.
Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za Vas dvije.

----------


## ia30

:Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

:Love:  Luca... znaš... imaš savršenu Mamu.    :Heart:

----------


## laky

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  rastop

----------

